# Season 5, Game of Thrones



## Sarah G

"Lannister, Baratheon, Stark, Tyrell — they're all just spokes in a wheel." Daenerys Targaryen's words open the action-packed second trailer of Game of Thrones Season Five with a promise to burn down the houses, one by one. While the first teaser for the upcoming episodes underlined the fact that "Justice has a price," this new clip previews the swordplay and bloodshed to come. Dragons, fire, glimpses of various battles and the sight of throats being slit flash by; apparently, winter is still coming for Jon Snow. 

The network previously announced that Season Five will premiere April 12th. The new season will feature a dozen new characters, including the High Sparrow (played by Brazil actor Jonathan Pryce) and Doran Martell (played by Alexander Siddig). But a trio of familiar faces – Bran Stark (Isaac Hempstead) and helpers Meera Reed (Ellie Kendrick) and Hodor (Kristian Nairn) – will not be involved in the new episodes.

After Nairn accidentally revealed the news last September, Game of Thrones showrunner David Benioff later explained that the characters' absence will be essential to the show's narrative.

Read more:  Game of Thrones Season Five Trailer Bring on the Dragons Rolling Stone 

Follow us: @rollingstone on Twitter | RollingStone on Facebook


----------



## Judicial review

This I'm looking forward to.  Good thread, Sarah.


----------



## mdk

I am figuratively wetting myself in anticipation.

The cunning and calculating Doran Martell, Lord of Sunspear, is one of my favorite characters in the book. The setting for Sunspear is Alcazar Palace in Spain and one of the most beautiful places I have ever visited.

I think the High Sparrow was cast perfectly as well. 

This season will be just as exciting and bloody as the previous.


----------



## Darkwind

Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....

So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?


----------



## mdk

I don't believe this season will introduce one of the more pivotal character from the North which is Lord Wyman Manderly. I hope he doesn't get cut entirely b/c he plays a major role in the books.


----------



## mdk

Darkwind said:


> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?



Spoiler Alert: Darth Vader is Luke's father. lol.


----------



## CMike

I look forward to it, in addition to watching the series, I read all the books.


----------



## Darkwind

mdk said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert: Darth Vader is Luke's father. lol.
Click to expand...

BASTARD!


lol


----------



## Darkwind

CMike said:


> I look forward to it, in addition to watching the series, I read all the books.


I have the books, but I'm on hold at book 4 so I don't overrun the show.


----------



## Sarah G

Darkwind said:


> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?


Where do you binge watch it?  I can't wait that long.


----------



## Darkwind

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you binge watch it?  I can't wait that long.
Click to expand...

LOL...I know a guy....

I usually watch it right here at My computer.....but its usually a few weeks after the last episode for the season is aired.


----------



## Sarah G

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you binge watch it?  I can't wait that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...I know a guy....
> 
> I usually watch it right here at My computer.....but its usually a few weeks after the last episode for the season is aired.
Click to expand...

Oh okay.  Try to get The Jinx from your guy.  Next week is the last epi in a series of 6.


----------



## Darkwind

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you binge watch it?  I can't wait that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...I know a guy....
> 
> I usually watch it right here at My computer.....but its usually a few weeks after the last episode for the season is aired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay.  Try to get The Jinx from your guy.  Next week is the last epi in a series of 6.
Click to expand...

Six episodes??  Still season one?


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you binge watch it?  I can't wait that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...I know a guy....
> 
> I usually watch it right here at My computer.....but its usually a few weeks after the last episode for the season is aired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay.  Try to get The Jinx from your guy.  Next week is the last epi in a series of 6.
Click to expand...


On your recommendation I just finished the first episode last night and I am now hooked. I plan on watching the next with dinner tonight.


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you binge watch it?  I can't wait that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...I know a guy....
> 
> I usually watch it right here at My computer.....but its usually a few weeks after the last episode for the season is aired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay.  Try to get The Jinx from your guy.  Next week is the last epi in a series of 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On your recommendation I just finished the first episode last night and I am now hooked. I plan on watching the next with dinner tonight.
Click to expand...

Omg, I'm so glad you're watching it.  You will love it.


----------



## Sarah G

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you binge watch it?  I can't wait that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...I know a guy....
> 
> I usually watch it right here at My computer.....but its usually a few weeks after the last episode for the season is aired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay.  Try to get The Jinx from your guy.  Next week is the last epi in a series of 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six episodes??  Still season one?
Click to expand...

The Jinx.


----------



## DGS49

I'm reading a five-book package on my Kindle, and I am just about at the end of Season 4 in my readings.

I have watched several Youtube videos of the actors discussing the production, story lines, their characters, and so on.  It is quite interesting.  Also interesting to me is that they intentionally do not read the books so that they will not know the fate of their character.  I feel sorry for Jack Gleeson (King Joffrey); everywhere he goes people hate him (or laugh about hating his character).

But reading so much material brings out irritating things about the story - probably lessening my enjoyment.  For example, there is no way that Samwell Tarley could remain fat and weak in the face of all that he endured (just like the fat fukker on the Lost TV show).  But in the story after sixty days on the road with basically no real food he is still obese and weak.  Baloney.

And why is it necessary to into such great detail about characters who are only mentioned one time in the story (Martin claims there are more than 50,000 named characters overall).  Why can't he just say, "King Robert Baratheon went hunting with six of his knights"?  Who gives a fuck what their names and family associations are, if they are only mentioned once and it has nothing to do with the story?

Also, as I may have mentioned on this forum before, why is it necessary for everyone in the series to have an English accent?  This doesn't take place in England, or anywhere on earth for that matter.  It's a fictitious planet.  Even dear Tyrion - a New Jersey native - fakes an English accent.  What's the point?

Natalie Dormer gets my vote as the most beautiful creature on the small screen right now.  Jesus, what a fox!


----------



## Sarah G

DGS49 said:


> I'm reading a five-book package on my Kindle, and I am just about at the end of Season 4 in my readings.
> 
> I have watched several Youtube videos of the actors discussing the production, story lines, their characters, and so on.  It is quite interesting.  Also interesting to me is that they intentionally do not read the books so that they will not know the fate of their character.  I feel sorry for Jack Gleeson (King Joffrey); everywhere he goes people hate him (or laugh about hating his character).
> 
> But reading so much material brings out irritating things about the story - probably lessening my enjoyment.  For example, there is no way that Samwell Tarley could remain fat and weak in the face of all that he endured (just like the fat fukker on the Lost TV show).  But in the story after sixty days on the road with basically no real food he is still obese and weak.  Baloney.
> 
> And why is it necessary to into such great detail about characters who are only mentioned one time in the story (Martin claims there are more than 50,000 named characters overall).  Why can't he just say, "King Robert Baratheon went hunting with six of his knights"?  Who gives a fuck what their names and family associations are, if they are only mentioned once and it has nothing to do with the story?
> 
> Also, as I may have mentioned on this forum before, why is it necessary for everyone in the series to have an English accent?  This doesn't take place in England, or anywhere on earth for that matter.  It's a fictitious planet.  Even dear Tyrion - a New Jersey native - fakes an English accent.  What's the point?
> 
> Natalie Dormer gets my vote as the most beautiful creature on the small screen right now.  Jesus, what a fox!


Did you see Natalie as Ann Boleyn in The Tudors?  She is perfect for these roles.

I never thought about the accent but you are right.  I look forward to your insights when the new season begins.


----------



## Sarah G

Season 4 of GOT is now up at HBO.  

Game of Thrones
Ep. 1 | Aired Apr 06
Posted April 6 2014 — 9:57 PM EDT

Recovered yet? Has your anxiety faded? Can you go to a wedding without checking the band for crossbows and nervously checking out the door? After last season’s Worst Reception Ever, King Joffrey and the Lannisters are confidently enjoying their post-slaughter honeymoon period ruling Westeros. The Stark rebellion is crushed and there are no more imminent-threat contenders to the Iron Throne.

And so we begin season 4 with “Two Swords.” It’s an episode that starts and finishes with scenes involving swords and in between there’s a bunch of characters who consider having sex, but don’t. It’s a hugely confident hour that effortlessly dives into nearly all the major storylines, an appealing mix of super-tight storytelling with a relaxed vibe – the actors are so comfortable in these roles, the dialog so conversational and sharp-witted, this hour just flies by.

The cold open this season is a Red Wedding victory lap by Lord Tywin, melting down Ned Stark’s priceless Valyrian greatsword Ice to the strains of “The Rains of Castamere.” In the show’s pilot we saw Ned use this sword to behead a deserter, then Joffrey’s executioner killed him with it, and now Ice is being forged into two swords to be given to Jaime Lannister and King Smirk-Face. Looking at the brooding tyrannical Tywin, it’s almost like he’s melting the blade himself with his searing gaze.

Game of Thrones season premiere recap Two Swords EW.com


----------



## JakeStarkey

An economic analysis of Season 5

Game of Thrones economics - Business Insider


----------



## Sarah G

*Season summaries:*

*Season One*

Ep. 1 Winter is Coming

Ep. 2 The Kingsroad

Ep. 3 Lord Snow

Ep. 4 Cripples, Bastards and Broken Things

Ep. 5 The Wolf and the Lion

Ep. 6 A Golden Crown. A Golden Crown recap

Ep. 7 You Win or You Die

Ep. 8 The Pointy End

Ep. 9 Baelor

Ep.10 Fire and Blood
*Season Two*

Ep. 1 The North Remembers. The North Remembers recap

Ep. 2 The Night Lands. The Night Lands recap

Ep. 3 What is Dead May Never Die. What is Dead May Never Die recap

Ep. 4 Garden of Bones. Garden of Bones recap

Ep. 5 The Ghost of Harrenhal. The Ghost of Harrenhal recap

Ep. 6 The Old Gods and the New. The Old Gods and the New recap

Ep. 7 A Man Without Honor. A Man Without Honor recap

Ep. 8 The Prince of Winterfell. The Prince of Winterfell recap

Ep. 9 Blackwater. Blackwater recap

Ep. 10 Valar Morghulis. Valar Morghulis recap
*Season Three*

Ep. 1 Valar Dohaeris

Ep. 2 Dark Wings, Dark Words

Ep. 3 Walk of Punishment

Ep. 4 And Now His Watch is Ended

Ep. 5 Kissed by Fire

Ep. 6 The Climb

Ep. 7 The Bear and the Maiden Fair

Ep. 8 Second Sons

Ep. 9 The Rains of Castamere

Ep. 10 Mhysa
*Season Four*


Ep. 1 Two Swords

Ep. 2 The Lion and the Rose

Ep. 3 Breaker of Chains

Ep. 4 Oathkeeper

Ep. 5 First of His Name

Ep. 6 The Laws of Gods and Men

Ep. 7 Mockingbird

Ep. 8 The Mountain and the Viper

Ep. 9 The Watchers on the Wall

Ep. 10 The Children


----------



## GHook93

Darkwind said:


> Kind of sucks really.  I won't get HBO for just one show, and everything else on HBO is garbage...so I'll have to wait until next fall and binge watch the entire season....
> 
> So no spoilers until then...y'all hear?



Good point. I can't think of another show I like watching other than GoT on HBO. Then again I can't think of another show I like on Starz and Showtime other than Black Sails.

I might have to rethink the premium channels and finally go with NetFlixs


----------



## GHook93

My 5 fav characters has to change by one, since the Hound died. I need a fifth replacement. Maybe Daario!
(1) Tyrion
(2) Danny
(3) Arya
(4) Bronn


----------



## mdk

GHook93 said:


> My 5 fav characters has to change by one, since the Hound died. I need a fifth replacement. Maybe Daario!
> (1) Tyrion
> (2) Danny
> (3) Arya
> (4) Bronn



Davos should be on that list.


----------



## boedicca

GHook93 said:


> My 5 fav characters has to change by one, since the Hound died. I need a fifth replacement. Maybe Daario!
> (1) Tyrion
> (2) Danny
> (3) Arya
> (4) Bronn




Mine are:

1) Tyrion
2) Arya
3) Sam
4) Jamie
5) Sir Davos
6) Brienne
7) Sansa (she became much more interesting last season)

I like Dany, but her character doesn't inspire much affection.  I also like the Hound, but as he is dead, he's not on the list for this year.

Yarra is an upcoming character to like, imo.


----------



## boedicca

mdk said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 5 fav characters has to change by one, since the Hound died. I need a fifth replacement. Maybe Daario!
> (1) Tyrion
> (2) Danny
> (3) Arya
> (4) Bronn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davos should be on that list.
Click to expand...


Oh yes !  I should have him on mine.  I adore The Onion Knight!


----------



## mdk

My favorite 5:

1. Daenerys
2. Arya
3. Tyrion
4. Baelish
5. Davos


----------



## boedicca

I can't wait for Sunday! 

mr. boe is on notice that I expect absolute peace and quiet from 6pm to 10pm while I watch the new episode four times in a row.


----------



## boedicca

mdk said:


> My favorite 5:
> 
> 1. Daenerys
> 2. Arya
> 3. Tyrion
> 4. Baelish
> 5. Davos




Oh, I can't stand Baelish!   I'd put Varys on my list before him.


----------



## mdk

boedicca said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 5 fav characters has to change by one, since the Hound died. I need a fifth replacement. Maybe Daario!
> (1) Tyrion
> (2) Danny
> (3) Arya
> (4) Bronn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davos should be on that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes !  I should have him on mine.  I adore The Onion Knight!
Click to expand...


He is one of my absolute favorites in the book as well. The actor that plays him does a wonderful of portraying the character.


----------



## mdk

boedicca said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite 5:
> 
> 1. Daenerys
> 2. Arya
> 3. Tyrion
> 4. Baelish
> 5. Davos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can't stand Baelish!   I'd put Varys on my list before him.
Click to expand...

It was a toss up b/c they are both so cunning and have all sorts of schemes going on.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

When HBO comes out with a viable streaming option, which they said they would, but instead joined up with Amazon WITHOUT Game of Thrones...I will pay for it.
Until then - I pirate the show. I get the show one day after it is shown on HBO in full HD for free. I would rather pay for it and watch it honestly, but HBO chose not to do so - so I am sure it will remain the #2 most pirated TV show next to Walking Dead.


----------



## boedicca

mdk said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite 5:
> 
> 1. Daenerys
> 2. Arya
> 3. Tyrion
> 4. Baelish
> 5. Davos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can't stand Baelish!   I'd put Varys on my list before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a toss up b/c they are both so cunning and have all sorts of schemes going on.
Click to expand...



There's a big difference between the two.  Baelish is just out for himself; he lies to people and stabs them in the back.  Varys truly wants to "serve the realm".   He may not get involved to help people (i.e., Ned Stark in the dungeon), but he's very up front about it and his reasons.


----------



## DGS49

Future hints:

Cersei is actually worse than Joffrey was.

Arya is a sociopath.

Jaime is the normalest Lannister (not a high bar to clear, admittedly).  Losing his hand was the best thing that ever happened to him - as a human being.

Did we really see the Hound die?  Hmmm.

Everybody loves Margaery Tyrell.  Everybody.  Woe to the person to messes with her.


----------



## GHook93

DGS49 said:


> Future hints:
> 
> Cersei is actually worse than Joffrey was.


A horrible person no doubt, but Joffrey holds the torch on evil!



DGS49 said:


> Arya is a sociopath.


An old USMB poster called Ollie (military guy) used to state that Arya becomes the character. I am looking forward to her becoming a ruthless assassin!



DGS49 said:


> Jaime is the normalest Lannister (not a high bar to clear, admittedly).  Losing his hand was the best thing that ever happened to him - as a human being.


I like the actor who plays him, but as for the character turning the other leaf? The jury is still out. He raped his sister, he didn't live up to his oath to free Sansa, after the Starks lost everything by freeing him and he doesn't that great of a person!



DGS49 said:


> Did we really see the Hound die?  Hmmm.


I hope that is the case, but I think he is dead.



DGS49 said:


> Everybody loves Margaery Tyrell.  Everybody.  Woe to the person to messes with her.


Good actress, good character, she appears to have some morals and is hot, what's not to like?


----------



## Sarah G

Everybody all caught up?  New season starts Sunday!  Can't wait!!


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> Everybody all caught up?  New season starts Sunday!  Can't wait!!



I can't wait, either!   I finished all the books back in 2011 - and have watched seasons 1 through 4.   I'm rewatching 4 this week. That was an awesome season - especially episodes 2, 6, 8, 9 and 10.


----------



## Gracie

Maybe its just me, but I don't much like Arya. Not a margaery fan either. Jaime did not rape his sister. She raped him...and her younger brother as well. The only reason she didn't do Tyrion was because he is a dwarf. Cersei is awful. I dislike her so much it spilled into the actress herself. Kinda like how I disliked Gemma so much on SoA I now don't want to watch anything Katey is in.


----------



## Sarah G

I saw Cersei in an interview and I didn't like her IRL either.  I like Arya a lot, the season ended with her so she will play an important role this season.  Can't wait until she meets up with John Snow, I wonder where that will go.  I'm going to try and watch some of S4 this weekend but we've been rained in all week and this weekend is supposed to be beautiful so maybe at some point.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Maybe its just me, but I don't much like Arya. Not a margaery fan either. Jaime did not rape his sister. She raped him...and her younger brother as well. The only reason she didn't do Tyrion was because he is a dwarf. Cersei is awful. I dislike her so much it spilled into the actress herself. Kinda like how I disliked Gemma so much on SoA I now don't want to watch anything Katey is in.




Margaery in the series is more likeable than the book version.   I love her grandmother Olenna (the scene with her and Tywin to discuss the betrothals was fantastic - two incredible actors facing off).

Arya is a wild girl who didn't fit in as a "lady" - and is now fighting to survive in a world that is not very friendly to young girls wandering on their own.  She's not warm and fuzzy, but if she's on your side, she has your back.

Cersei is evil personified.  She had a psychic shock as a child (her mother dying) which has poisoned her life.  Her father marrying her off to a man who didn't love her didn't help.


----------



## mdk

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me, but I don't much like Arya. Not a margaery fan either. Jaime did not rape his sister. She raped him...and her younger brother as well. The only reason she didn't do Tyrion was because he is a dwarf. Cersei is awful. I dislike her so much it spilled into the actress herself. Kinda like how I disliked Gemma so much on SoA I now don't want to watch anything Katey is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaery in the series is more likeable than the book version.   I love her grandmother Olenna (the scene with her and Tywin to discuss the betrothals was fantastic - two incredible actors facing off).
> 
> Arya is a wild girl who didn't fit in as a "lady" - and is now fighting to survive in a world that is not very friendly to young girls wandering on their own.  She's not warm and fuzzy, but if she's on your side, she has your back.
> 
> Cersei is evil personified.  She had a psychic shock as a child (her mother dying) which has poisoned her life.  Her father marrying her off to a man who didn't love her didn't help.
Click to expand...


Who doesn't love the "Queen of Thorns" in the books? Sassy and cunning. 

Arya is a wild girl much like her Aunt Lyanna. 

Cersei is evil but she does it so well. I love a good villain and she nails it.


----------



## boedicca

mdk said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me, but I don't much like Arya. Not a margaery fan either. Jaime did not rape his sister. She raped him...and her younger brother as well. The only reason she didn't do Tyrion was because he is a dwarf. Cersei is awful. I dislike her so much it spilled into the actress herself. Kinda like how I disliked Gemma so much on SoA I now don't want to watch anything Katey is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaery in the series is more likeable than the book version.   I love her grandmother Olenna (the scene with her and Tywin to discuss the betrothals was fantastic - two incredible actors facing off).
> 
> Arya is a wild girl who didn't fit in as a "lady" - and is now fighting to survive in a world that is not very friendly to young girls wandering on their own.  She's not warm and fuzzy, but if she's on your side, she has your back.
> 
> Cersei is evil personified.  She had a psychic shock as a child (her mother dying) which has poisoned her life.  Her father marrying her off to a man who didn't love her didn't help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't love the "Queen of Thorns" in the books? Sassy and cunning.
> 
> Arya is a wild girl much like her Aunt Lyanna.
> 
> Cersei is evil but she does it so well. I love a good villain and she nails it.
Click to expand...



Oh yes, a good villain is often much more interesting and complex than the "good" characters.   Lena Heady is doing a fantastic job playing Cersei.


----------



## Sarah G

I don't like her in the same way I didn't like Geoffrey.  I watched the summaries at the end of the epis and the person talking said he was the most hated character but in real life, he is so amazing and lovable.  The thing they hated about him getting killed off was that they wouldn't be working with him anymore.

I didn't feel that way about Cersei when I saw her irl.


----------



## mdk

boedicca said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its just me, but I don't much like Arya. Not a margaery fan either. Jaime did not rape his sister. She raped him...and her younger brother as well. The only reason she didn't do Tyrion was because he is a dwarf. Cersei is awful. I dislike her so much it spilled into the actress herself. Kinda like how I disliked Gemma so much on SoA I now don't want to watch anything Katey is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaery in the series is more likeable than the book version.   I love her grandmother Olenna (the scene with her and Tywin to discuss the betrothals was fantastic - two incredible actors facing off).
> 
> Arya is a wild girl who didn't fit in as a "lady" - and is now fighting to survive in a world that is not very friendly to young girls wandering on their own.  She's not warm and fuzzy, but if she's on your side, she has your back.
> 
> Cersei is evil personified.  She had a psychic shock as a child (her mother dying) which has poisoned her life.  Her father marrying her off to a man who didn't love her didn't help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't love the "Queen of Thorns" in the books? Sassy and cunning.
> 
> Arya is a wild girl much like her Aunt Lyanna.
> 
> Cersei is evil but she does it so well. I love a good villain and she nails it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, a good villain is often much more interesting and complex than the "good" characters.   Lena Heady is doing a fantastic job playing Cersei.
Click to expand...


She plays a villain in Dredd as well and she is beyond wicked. Love it. lol


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> I don't like her in the same way I didn't like Geoffrey.  I watched the summaries at the end of the epis and the person talking said he was the most hated character but in real life, he is so amazing and lovable.  The thing they hated about him getting killed off was that they wouldn't be working with him anymore.
> 
> I didn't feel that way about Cersei when I saw her irl.



From what I understand is he an absolute delight to be around. He was here in Pittsburgh not long ago doing charity work with animals and he came across as bright and friendly. He played the role so well people believe he must be a monster irl. lol. That proves he is a great actor imo.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

iamwhatiseem said:


> When HBO comes out with a viable streaming option, which they said they would, but instead joined up with Amazon WITHOUT Game of Thrones...I will pay for it.
> Until then - I pirate the show. I get the show one day after it is shown on HBO in full HD for free. I would rather pay for it and watch it honestly, but HBO chose not to do so - so I am sure it will remain the #2 most pirated TV show next to Walking Dead.



rightwinger 

UPDATE:...HBO just joined SlingTV Streaming Service.
It is $15 a month to add HBO...which is a bit high when you consider ALL of Slings other channels are only $20 a month.


----------



## boedicca

iamwhatiseem said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When HBO comes out with a viable streaming option, which they said they would, but instead joined up with Amazon WITHOUT Game of Thrones...I will pay for it.
> Until then - I pirate the show. I get the show one day after it is shown on HBO in full HD for free. I would rather pay for it and watch it honestly, but HBO chose not to do so - so I am sure it will remain the #2 most pirated TV show next to Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger
> 
> UPDATE:...HBO just joined SlingTV Streaming Service.
> It is $15 a month to add HBO...which is a bit high when you consider ALL of Slings other channels are only $20 a month.
Click to expand...



Unbundling cable into various streams is going to end up costing Way More....that is my prediction.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

boedicca said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When HBO comes out with a viable streaming option, which they said they would, but instead joined up with Amazon WITHOUT Game of Thrones...I will pay for it.
> Until then - I pirate the show. I get the show one day after it is shown on HBO in full HD for free. I would rather pay for it and watch it honestly, but HBO chose not to do so - so I am sure it will remain the #2 most pirated TV show next to Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger
> 
> UPDATE:...HBO just joined SlingTV Streaming Service.
> It is $15 a month to add HBO...which is a bit high when you consider ALL of Slings other channels are only $20 a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unbundling cable into various streams is going to end up costing Way More....that is my prediction.
Click to expand...


There is no cable. That is the point. 
Homes with high speed internet and no cable will reach 10% of all homes with access by the end of this year. That is a huge-huge number.
  Think Steve Jobs and iTunes.
The music industry all through the 80's-90's were ripping off consumers every single day by only selling albums and providing no internet option. The result was people were sick of paying $9 for a couple good songs and the rest of the album was sh*t...so what happened? Napster happened. And it forever changed the industry.
 The media industry do NOT want this to happen again. So instead of fighting what people want and lose BIG like with Napster...instead they are taking the Steve Jobs route and providing people better options. Specifically, only pay for what you want.
You don't have to subscribe to 118 channels to get the 8 you want. 
  And that is what SlingTV is all about. Way-way-way cheaper than cable, all 1080 HD.
And starting today - HBO just joined SlingTv


----------



## boedicca

iamwhatiseem said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When HBO comes out with a viable streaming option, which they said they would, but instead joined up with Amazon WITHOUT Game of Thrones...I will pay for it.
> Until then - I pirate the show. I get the show one day after it is shown on HBO in full HD for free. I would rather pay for it and watch it honestly, but HBO chose not to do so - so I am sure it will remain the #2 most pirated TV show next to Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger
> 
> UPDATE:...HBO just joined SlingTV Streaming Service.
> It is $15 a month to add HBO...which is a bit high when you consider ALL of Slings other channels are only $20 a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unbundling cable into various streams is going to end up costing Way More....that is my prediction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no cable. That is the point.
> Homes with high speed internet and no cable will reach 10% of all homes with access by the end of this year. That is a huge-huge number.
> Think Steve Jobs and iTunes.
> The music industry all through the 80's-90's were ripping off consumers every single day by only selling albums and providing no internet option. The result was people were sick of paying $9 for a couple good songs and the rest of the album was sh*t...so what happened? Napster happened. And it forever changed the industry.
> The media industry do NOT want this to happen again. So instead of fighting what people want and lose BIG like with Napster...instead they are taking the Steve Jobs route and providing people better options. Specifically, only pay for what you want.
> You don't have to subscribe to 118 channels to get the 8 you want.
> And that is what SlingTV is all about. Way-way-way cheaper than cable, all 1080 HD.
> And starting today - HBO just joined SlingTv
Click to expand...



The point I'm making is that unbundling all of the channels and content is going to end up adding up to far more than people pay for cable today.  That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

boedicca said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When HBO comes out with a viable streaming option, which they said they would, but instead joined up with Amazon WITHOUT Game of Thrones...I will pay for it.
> Until then - I pirate the show. I get the show one day after it is shown on HBO in full HD for free. I would rather pay for it and watch it honestly, but HBO chose not to do so - so I am sure it will remain the #2 most pirated TV show next to Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger
> 
> UPDATE:...HBO just joined SlingTV Streaming Service.
> It is $15 a month to add HBO...which is a bit high when you consider ALL of Slings other channels are only $20 a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unbundling cable into various streams is going to end up costing Way More....that is my prediction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no cable. That is the point.
> Homes with high speed internet and no cable will reach 10% of all homes with access by the end of this year. That is a huge-huge number.
> Think Steve Jobs and iTunes.
> The music industry all through the 80's-90's were ripping off consumers every single day by only selling albums and providing no internet option. The result was people were sick of paying $9 for a couple good songs and the rest of the album was sh*t...so what happened? Napster happened. And it forever changed the industry.
> The media industry do NOT want this to happen again. So instead of fighting what people want and lose BIG like with Napster...instead they are taking the Steve Jobs route and providing people better options. Specifically, only pay for what you want.
> You don't have to subscribe to 118 channels to get the 8 you want.
> And that is what SlingTV is all about. Way-way-way cheaper than cable, all 1080 HD.
> And starting today - HBO just joined SlingTv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point I'm making is that unbundling all of the channels and content is going to end up adding up to far more than people pay for cable today.  That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.
Click to expand...


And your certainly entitled.
However that is going against everything that is happening now.
Take a look at the channels Sling offers for $20/mo....damn. 
I have been using Sling for a little over a month I guess. It is great. All 1080 HD - and you DON'T PAY EXTRA FOR THE HD! That is ridiculous. 
Cable TV is in rapid decline. And the more people who start understanding what Roku/Fire TV/Apple TV is - the faster that death will be.
 And just like the death of the old music industry - good riddance. 
So when you want to stop getting ripped off - join us. The water is fine!


----------



## Sarah G

iamwhatiseem said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When HBO comes out with a viable streaming option, which they said they would, but instead joined up with Amazon WITHOUT Game of Thrones...I will pay for it.
> Until then - I pirate the show. I get the show one day after it is shown on HBO in full HD for free. I would rather pay for it and watch it honestly, but HBO chose not to do so - so I am sure it will remain the #2 most pirated TV show next to Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger
> 
> UPDATE:...HBO just joined SlingTV Streaming Service.
> It is $15 a month to add HBO...which is a bit high when you consider ALL of Slings other channels are only $20 a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unbundling cable into various streams is going to end up costing Way More....that is my prediction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no cable. That is the point.
> Homes with high speed internet and no cable will reach 10% of all homes with access by the end of this year. That is a huge-huge number.
> Think Steve Jobs and iTunes.
> The music industry all through the 80's-90's were ripping off consumers every single day by only selling albums and providing no internet option. The result was people were sick of paying $9 for a couple good songs and the rest of the album was sh*t...so what happened? Napster happened. And it forever changed the industry.
> The media industry do NOT want this to happen again. So instead of fighting what people want and lose BIG like with Napster...instead they are taking the Steve Jobs route and providing people better options. Specifically, only pay for what you want.
> You don't have to subscribe to 118 channels to get the 8 you want.
> And that is what SlingTV is all about. Way-way-way cheaper than cable, all 1080 HD.
> And starting today - HBO just joined SlingTv
Click to expand...

Is it wireless?


----------



## boedicca

iamwhatiseem said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When HBO comes out with a viable streaming option, which they said they would, but instead joined up with Amazon WITHOUT Game of Thrones...I will pay for it.
> Until then - I pirate the show. I get the show one day after it is shown on HBO in full HD for free. I would rather pay for it and watch it honestly, but HBO chose not to do so - so I am sure it will remain the #2 most pirated TV show next to Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger
> 
> UPDATE:...HBO just joined SlingTV Streaming Service.
> It is $15 a month to add HBO...which is a bit high when you consider ALL of Slings other channels are only $20 a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unbundling cable into various streams is going to end up costing Way More....that is my prediction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no cable. That is the point.
> Homes with high speed internet and no cable will reach 10% of all homes with access by the end of this year. That is a huge-huge number.
> Think Steve Jobs and iTunes.
> The music industry all through the 80's-90's were ripping off consumers every single day by only selling albums and providing no internet option. The result was people were sick of paying $9 for a couple good songs and the rest of the album was sh*t...so what happened? Napster happened. And it forever changed the industry.
> The media industry do NOT want this to happen again. So instead of fighting what people want and lose BIG like with Napster...instead they are taking the Steve Jobs route and providing people better options. Specifically, only pay for what you want.
> You don't have to subscribe to 118 channels to get the 8 you want.
> And that is what SlingTV is all about. Way-way-way cheaper than cable, all 1080 HD.
> And starting today - HBO just joined SlingTv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point I'm making is that unbundling all of the channels and content is going to end up adding up to far more than people pay for cable today.  That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your certainly entitled.
> However that is going against everything that is happening now.
> Take a look at the channels Sling offers for $20/mo....damn.
> I have been using Sling for a little over a month I guess. It is great. All 1080 HD - and you DON'T PAY EXTRA FOR THE HD! That is ridiculous.
> Cable TV is in rapid decline. And the more people who start understanding what Roku/Fire TV/Apple TV is - the faster that death will be.
> And just like the death of the old music industry - good riddance.
> So when you want to stop getting ripped off - join us. The water is fine!
Click to expand...



I'm in a rather unique situation.   Free cable came with the property rights to my house, so I only pay for my premium channels.  I also have Amazon Prime and Netflix streaming.

Again, unbundling and buying ala carte is going to be more expensive.  The production costs of small viewership shows are partially underwritten by cable subscriber fees. Take away that support, and the per view/per show/per channel costs are going to explode.  Or else, the small producers are going to go out of business.

That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.

EDIT:  I'll also note that I have absolutely no interest in watching programs on my phone, ipad, computer or watch.   I have no desire to have programs streaming at me 24/7.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sarah G said:


> Is it wireless?



Roku is what I have and it is wireless or ethernet. 
Oh - and a cool option, Roku has a Youtube channel that you can link with your laptop/tablet or phone. You can search videos using your laptop and with one click play that video on the big screen. Pretty cool


----------



## iamwhatiseem

boedicca said:


> Again, unbundling and buying ala carte is going to be more expensive.  The production costs of small viewership shows are partially underwritten by cable subscriber fees. Take away that support, and the per view/per show/per channel costs are going to explode.  Or else, the small producers are going to go out of business.
> 
> That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.



 The small producers don't have to go out of business.
They can simply, and very affordably add a "Roku" channel...and people can pay like $1.99 or whatever a month for that channel. There are 100's of Roku channels like that.


----------



## Sarah G

iamwhatiseem said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unbundling and buying ala carte is going to be more expensive.  The production costs of small viewership shows are partially underwritten by cable subscriber fees. Take away that support, and the per view/per show/per channel costs are going to explode.  Or else, the small producers are going to go out of business.
> 
> That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small producers don't have to go out of business.
> They can simply, and very affordably add a "Roku" channel...and people can pay like $1.99 or whatever a month for that channel. There are 100's of Roku channels like that.
Click to expand...

So it's like Netflix with actual network/cable channels plus HBO?  Sorry, it's interesting.


----------



## boedicca

iamwhatiseem said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unbundling and buying ala carte is going to be more expensive.  The production costs of small viewership shows are partially underwritten by cable subscriber fees. Take away that support, and the per view/per show/per channel costs are going to explode.  Or else, the small producers are going to go out of business.
> 
> That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small producers don't have to go out of business.
> They can simply, and very affordably add a "Roku" channel...and people can pay like $1.99 or whatever a month for that channel. There are 100's of Roku channels like that.
Click to expand...


If somebody currently pays $150/month for expanded cable plus premium channels, then your unbundled format is going to end up exceeding that amount.

$20 for HBO is a TEASER RATE.    It doesn't take more than a few channels to add up to quite a bit more than $150, especially for sports fans.

I'm glad you like you Roku.  Your current rates are subsidized by cable fees which support the programming.  Your fees will increase when the cable support is taken away.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

boedicca said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unbundling and buying ala carte is going to be more expensive.  The production costs of small viewership shows are partially underwritten by cable subscriber fees. Take away that support, and the per view/per show/per channel costs are going to explode.  Or else, the small producers are going to go out of business.
> 
> That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small producers don't have to go out of business.
> They can simply, and very affordably add a "Roku" channel...and people can pay like $1.99 or whatever a month for that channel. There are 100's of Roku channels like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If somebody currently pays $150/month for expanded cable plus premium channels, then your unbundled format is going to end up exceeding that amount.
> 
> $20 for HBO is a TEASER RATE.    It doesn't take more than a few channels to add up to quite a bit more than $150, especially for sports fans.
> 
> I'm glad you like you Roku.  Your current rates are subsidized by cable fees which support the programming.  Your fees will increase when the cable support is taken away.
Click to expand...


Well yes it would be more expensive if that person wanted every channel - but who would that be? Seriously.  Typically people only watch 7-8 channels. So why would someone pay for the 118 if they had  a choice not to??
WIth just a few dollars a channel, people may buy 10-15 channels and then pay premium for HBO etc. Again...all HD with no extra cost for that HD which a a complete bogus ripp off.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sarah G said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unbundling and buying ala carte is going to be more expensive.  The production costs of small viewership shows are partially underwritten by cable subscriber fees. Take away that support, and the per view/per show/per channel costs are going to explode.  Or else, the small producers are going to go out of business.
> 
> That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small producers don't have to go out of business.
> They can simply, and very affordably add a "Roku" channel...and people can pay like $1.99 or whatever a month for that channel. There are 100's of Roku channels like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's like Netflix with actual network/cable channels plus HBO?  Sorry, it's interesting.
Click to expand...

Yes and no.
It is live  cable TV channels. Some, like HBO also have On-Demand included.
SO, unlike Netflix, there are the same commercials as live.
Think cable TV with waaaaaaaaay less junk channels, and thus 1/5th the cost with NO HD fees.


----------



## Sarah G

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unbundling and buying ala carte is going to be more expensive.  The production costs of small viewership shows are partially underwritten by cable subscriber fees. Take away that support, and the per view/per show/per channel costs are going to explode.  Or else, the small producers are going to go out of business.
> 
> That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small producers don't have to go out of business.
> They can simply, and very affordably add a "Roku" channel...and people can pay like $1.99 or whatever a month for that channel. There are 100's of Roku channels like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's like Netflix with actual network/cable channels plus HBO?  Sorry, it's interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and no.
> It is live  cable TV channels. Some, like HBO also have On-Demand included.
> SO, unlike Netflix, there are the same commercials as live.
> Think cable TV with waaaaaaaaay less junk channels, and thus 1/5th the cost with NO HD fees.
Click to expand...

Cable is our second highest bill, even more than electric and gas.  I sure would love to get that bill down.  You say you have Sling already and it's working for you?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sarah G said:


> Cable is our second highest bill, even more than electric and gas.  I sure would love to get that bill down.  You say you have Sling already and it's working for you?



It works great...some details.
If your TV is not internet ready, you will need a device like Roku/Amazon Fire TV/Apple TV. It is a small device that is very-very easy to set up and all three work with an HDMI cable.
Watch this....

IMPORTANT NOTES...
Even though a Roku is extremely portable between TV's - you cannot watch it on multiple TV's at the same time. Although you can buy a second/third Roku and watch it at no add'l cost.

Also watch this.......it is a little old, so there is more (a lot) than when this video was made.


----------



## Sarah G

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cable is our second highest bill, even more than electric and gas.  I sure would love to get that bill down.  You say you have Sling already and it's working for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works great...some details.
> If your TV is not internet ready, you will need a device like Roku/Amazon Fire TV/Apple TV. It is a small device that is very-very easy to set up and all three work with an HDMI cable.
> Watch this....
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTES...
> Even though a Roku is extremely portable between TV's - you cannot watch it on multiple TV's at the same time. Although you can buy a second/third Roku and watch it at no add'l cost.
> 
> Also watch this.......it is a little old, so there is more (a lot) than when this video was made.
Click to expand...

I'll look through their website this weekend.  Thank you.


----------



## mdk

What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?


----------



## Gracie

Kind of boring.


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?


I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.   

Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.

I see Arya will be on next week.


----------



## GHook93

mdk said:


> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?


It can't all be sex, blood and action all the time (that becomes mindless drivel). If it was a mid-season finale or season finale, yes it would have been a let down, but I am glad they opened up by answering a lot of the questions for all the main stories: 1. Stannis and Snowe at the Wall, 2. Kings Landing After Tywin's death, 3. Tyrion's story, 4. Danny's story and the Dragons, 5. Brienne (sp?) and 6. Sansa and Littlefinger etc. It started off with giving updates on everything except Bran (which I think he has a season off) and Ramsay, the Iron Born and the Boltons. I actually enjoyed it, actions will come I am confident of that. 

Best part of the episode, and I laughed hysterically when I watched it, was Lord Robin trying to swing a sword after years being spoiled rotten for years. That was too funny.


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.
> 
> Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.
> 
> I see Arya will be on next week.
Click to expand...


I enjoyed it. This was a set-up episode for sure. It's laying the foundation for the rest of the season. I can't wait for the Ayra story this season b/c it is going to be wonderful.


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.
> 
> Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.
> 
> I see Arya will be on next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. This was a set-up episode for sure. It's laying the foundation for the rest of the season. I can't wait for the Ayra story this season b/c it is going to be wonderful.
Click to expand...

I didn't watch until this morning so I wouldn't get interrupted.  I agree with you.  I generally scroll past the war scenes, the torture scenes are iffy for me, I did love when Jon Snow left that burning at the stake.  I thought he was just getting sick but then you see him shooting the guy with an arrow to the heart to help him stop the suffering.

I find the Wildings a scary bunch and the Faceless ones.  I'm always interested in what's coming next though.


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.
> 
> Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.
> 
> I see Arya will be on next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. This was a set-up episode for sure. It's laying the foundation for the rest of the season. I can't wait for the Ayra story this season b/c it is going to be wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't watch until this morning so I wouldn't get interrupted.  I agree with you.  I generally scroll past the war scenes, the torture scenes are iffy for me, I did love when Jon Snow left that burning at the stake.  I thought he was just getting sick but then you see him shooting the guy with an arrow to the heart to help him stop the suffering.
> 
> I find the Wildings a scary bunch and the Faceless ones.  I'm always interested in what's coming next though.
Click to expand...


John Snow's story line is great, not to mention he is surface of the sun hot. Meow. lol. I feel bad for the Wildings. It wasn't there fault they just so happened to be born on the wrong side of the Wall. Next week they should introduce Dorne and Sunspear for the first time which is very exciting.


----------



## DGS49

I think they maintained the previous high level of storytelling, and did everything well.  The sets, costumes, and scenery are breathtaking; technically I think the people responsible for those aspects are fantastic.

They covered a lot of ground vis a vis the books, but I was nauseated to see the gratuitous homo-sex scene with Margaery's brother.  It was not in the book and completely unnecessary.

The death by fire of the king of the north was dressed up a bit, and I'm not sure why they did it.  In the book he disgraced himself by crying and whining in the flames before Jon Stark/Snow finally killed him with the arrow.

The casting of Sansa is getting a bit uncomfortable, as she is a 14-year-old girl in the book, and she can no longer carry that off.  They are glossing over a lot of (boring) material with Brienne - no harm done.  Arya is an interesting story line, but I doubt that they will pick it up in any detail.  The actress and character seem to have quite a following in the blogosphere.

Thank God for the different ways to watch shows.  this is opposite The Good Wife in my market and I wouldn't want to miss either one.


----------



## Sarah G

DGS49 said:


> I think they maintained the previous high level of storytelling, and did everything well.  The sets, costumes, and scenery are breathtaking; technically I think the people responsible for those aspects are fantastic.
> 
> They covered a lot of ground vis a vis the books, but I was nauseated to see the gratuitous homo-sex scene with Margaery's brother.  It was not in the book and completely unnecessary.
> 
> The death by fire of the king of the north was dressed up a bit, and I'm not sure why they did it.  In the book he disgraced himself by crying and whining in the flames before Jon Stark/Snow finally killed him with the arrow.
> 
> The casting of Sansa is getting a bit uncomfortable, as she is a 14-year-old girl in the book, and she can no longer carry that off.  They are glossing over a lot of (boring) material with Brienne - no harm done.  Arya is an interesting story line, but I doubt that they will pick it up in any detail.  The actress and character seem to have quite a following in the blogosphere.
> 
> Thank God for the different ways to watch shows.  this is opposite The Good Wife in my market and I wouldn't want to miss either one.


I love The Good Wife too.


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.
> 
> Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.
> 
> I see Arya will be on next week.
Click to expand...




mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.
> 
> Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.
> 
> I see Arya will be on next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. This was a set-up episode for sure. It's laying the foundation for the rest of the season. I can't wait for the Ayra story this season b/c it is going to be wonderful.
Click to expand...

I agree I can't wait to see her transform into a ruthless assassin and start seeking out her revenge. Hopefully she takes out the Freys!


----------



## mdk

GHook93 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.
> 
> Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.
> 
> I see Arya will be on next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.
> 
> Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.
> 
> I see Arya will be on next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. This was a set-up episode for sure. It's laying the foundation for the rest of the season. I can't wait for the Ayra story this season b/c it is going to be wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree I can't wait to see her transform into a ruthless assassin and start seeking out her revenge. Hopefully she takes out the Freys!
Click to expand...


Assuming Lady Stoneheart doesn't take them all out first. lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> I agree I can't wait to see her transform into a ruthless assassin and start seeking out her revenge. Hopefully she takes out the Freys!



I agree, they need to move her story along.
Won't be long and she won't be able to play a child any more. She's growing up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

As for last nights show, I hope it was a setup for what's coming.
It was a lot of dialogue. A lot.


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.
> 
> Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.
> 
> I see Arya will be on next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya'll think of the first episode of the season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked it.  Wth is Dany going to do about her dragons?   How can she be the Mother of Dragons without them?  They're clearly pissed.   Also, I fucking love Jon Snow, that witch seems to as well.
> 
> Was anyone else bored?  I see Gracie is but I wasn't, they were setting the stage and they seem to have covered a lot of ground for the first episode.  Tyrion is moving and drinking but I see him being okay.  Cersei?  What a bitch.
> 
> I see Arya will be on next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. This was a set-up episode for sure. It's laying the foundation for the rest of the season. I can't wait for the Ayra story this season b/c it is going to be wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree I can't wait to see her transform into a ruthless assassin and start seeking out her revenge. Hopefully she takes out the Freys!
Click to expand...

I can't agree that she will become a ruthless assassin.  She is more like Jon Snow and I really can't wait until the two of them meet to see what happens there.  Not romantically but as like minded leaders.


----------



## Gracie

I hope Sansa dies soon. I hate her as much as I hate Cersei.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Kind of boring.




Agreed.  Not one of the better episodes.


----------



## Sarah G

Digging around in an attempt to find hints about Arya's journey since we last saw her in the finale, on the ship, after giving the iron coin to the ship's captain and saying the words, Valar Morghulis.

*
What Does Valar Morghulis Mean? What About Valar Dohaeris?*

“If the day comes when you would find me again, give that coin to any man from Braavos, and say these words to him--valar morghulis.”

---Jaqen H’ghar, A Clash of Kings, pg. 691.

In a memorable scene from A Clash of Kings, Jaqen H’ghar leaves Arya with only an old iron coin, and two words to say to any Braavosi she meets. Arya repeats this words often times throughout the series, never quite knowing what they mean. What does the enigmatic phrase signify?

1) Valar Morghulis

Valar morghulis seems to translate to ‘All men must die,’ or ‘all men are mortal.’ In Storm of Swords, pg. 308, Missandei uses the phrase, and it seems to be in the High Valyrian tongue. And on page 748, Oberyn Martell uses the phrase, confirming it is from Valyria.

For a discussion on why Jaqen may have told Arya to use that phrase, see the ‘What do we know about Faceless Men?’ discussion.

2) Valar Dohaeris

Arya finally uses the words valar morghulis at the end of Storm of Swords, speaking them to a Braavosi ship captain. The captain replies with an odd sort of salute, and the phrase valar dohaeris. Now what does this phrase mean?

Quite frankly, we don’t know. It’s never stated in the books. The best clue comes from something Ygritte says on page 464 of A Storm of Swords:

“You’re mine,” she whispered. “Mine, as I’m yours. And if we die, we die. All men must die, Jon Snow. But first we’ll live.”

Ignoring the question of how the wilding culture could have adopted a High Valyrian phrase, Ygritte’s ‘all men must die,’ seems close to Dany’s translation for valar morghulis. It is possible, then, that ‘first we’ll live’ is the translation of valar dohaeris. However, nothing is certain, so we can only conjecture about the definition at this point.

What Does Valar Morghulis Mean 

The link about faceless men doesn't work, btw.


----------



## Gracie

So...we get just a wee bit more info of what this season is going to be about. Sorta.
And.....the MIA dragon shows up! I wonder what is going to happen now that it did.

I KNEW Dani made a mistake beheading that guy. Just knew it. Big mistake. BIG.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> So...we get just a wee bit more info of what this season is going to be about. Sorta.
> And.....the MIA dragon shows up! I wonder what is going to happen now that it did.
> 
> I KNEW Dani made a mistake beheading that guy. Just knew it. Big mistake. BIG.


Last episode:



Spoiler: About last episode



Not a ton of action, but a great episode regardless. 
1. I love Sam's speech to nominate Jon Snowe. It was simply awesome. I love how he kept pointing out the coward was a coward. Then the predictable tie and the old man casting the even more predictable winning vote for John Snowe. A little corny, but I enjoyed it nonetheless. 

2. Briene of Tarth mission is getting rather annoying. Arya didn't want her help and she killed her mentor and protector. How was that of help to her? Littlefinger might be a wolf in sheep's clothes and a backstabber, but I do think he has some genuine affection for Sansa and desires to see her safe. Nevertheless the safest place for her is that fortress on the mountain. If Sansa would have gone with her, then Sansa would be in moral danger!

3. I am seriously looking forward to Arya morphing into a deadly assassin.

4. I hope that crazy broad in Dorne gets what is coming for her. Oberyn wasn't murdered. It willful entered in combat and took the risk. Her wanting to torture and mutilate a helpless innocent girl is pathetic. I look forward to her death. I just hope she dies before something is done to Cersi child. I have a tough time to torture and mutilation scene, esp of young woman (if it does happen and it's brutal, I might leave the show). 

5. Bad call Danny. Why in the world would she execute a loyal servant because he killed a scumbag that wants to take down Danny? Bad call! 

6. Dorgon returns and he shunes his mother. My guess is that town below is going to get lit up.

7. Jaime and Bronn's bromance might be interesting. I think it will end with Bronn's death this season and that is upsetting.

8. Lastly the talk between Tyrion and Varys was classic!


----------



## DGS49

Having spent too many hours reading the books and just enough hours watching the TV series, I humbly suggest that anyone watching the series who wants to read the books in order to enhance the experience should reconsider.  Don't waste your time reading the books.  George R.R. Martin must have been paid by the word or something.

There are several story lines in the books that have you wading through scores of pointless and boring pages just to come to an ambiguous and unsatisfying conclusion.  The TV series cuts out a lot of this pointless B.S. and resolves the ambiguity.  Case in point: Brienne's search for Sansa Stark.  In the books, she is wandering around for ages asking everyone she meets if they have seen a beautiful blue-eyed maiden traveling with a dwarf (or whatever).  At no time does she come anywhere remotely close to Sansa, nor does she figure out where Sansa is or who she is with.  She dies, never having seen her or made any progress whatsoever in her quest to "save" her.  On the TV show, she finds herself dining in the same establishment as Littlefinger and Sansa(!), and Sansa tells Brienne to go pound salt.  Nothing at all like the books, and more satisfying to boot.

BTW, Sansa is portrayed in the books as surpassingly beautiful.  What can I say?


----------



## Sarah G

Arya a deadly assassin?  I believe her to become a tough taskmaster but not some toe the line assassin.  People who cross her get justice, whether it's bad or good but to me, she is more Joan of Arc than some random crusader.  

Now this entire show needs to end the way I want it to or I'll feel foolish for becoming so invested.


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> Arya a deadly assassin?  I believe her to become a tough taskmaster but not some toe the line assassin.  People who cross her get justice, whether it's bad or good but to me, she is more Joan of Arc than some random crusader.
> 
> Now this entire show needs to end the way I want it to or I'll feel foolish for becoming so invested.



I haven't read the books and I don't know her story, but I am certain she be a deadly assassin.


----------



## Gracie

Well...so far...I am not too impressed this season.


----------



## GHook93

DGS49 said:


> Having spent too many hours reading the books and just enough hours watching the TV series, I humbly suggest that anyone watching the series who wants to read the books in order to enhance the experience should reconsider.  Don't waste your time reading the books.  George R.R. Martin must have been paid by the word or something.
> 
> There are several story lines in the books that have you wading through scores of pointless and boring pages just to come to an ambiguous and unsatisfying conclusion.  The TV series cuts out a lot of this pointless B.S. and resolves the ambiguity.  Case in point: Brienne's search for Sansa Stark.  In the books, she is wandering around for ages asking everyone she meets if they have seen a beautiful blue-eyed maiden traveling with a dwarf (or whatever).  At no time does she come anywhere remotely close to Sansa, nor does she figure out where Sansa is or who she is with.  She dies, never having seen her or made any progress whatsoever in her quest to "save" her.  On the TV show, she finds herself dining in the same establishment as Littlefinger and Sansa(!), and Sansa tells Brienne to go pound salt.  Nothing at all like the books, and more satisfying to boot.
> 
> BTW, Sansa is portrayed in the books as surpassingly beautiful.  What can I say?



Am I also to assume that Brienne doesn't come across paths with Arya also? I wouldn't mind Brienne getting axed, her storyline is unfulfilling anyways. 

I have to say the worst decision-maker of all the Stark women is Cate Stark. First, she never embraced John, who is a honorable son. Hard to blame her though. Second, she trusted Littlefinger and his assistance made Ned trust him. Bad choice that got Ned killed.
Third, she detains Tyrion, which sparked that war. Her actions injured Ned (Jaime and his men surrounded Ned) and made him helpless. She did this when Sansa and Arya were in harms way. Not smart and a bad choice. Probably her worst choice.
Fourth, she went on the warpath with Rob, instead of staying back and helping her young crippled son rule and secure the North.  I don't think Theon would have taken Winterfell if she was there. 
Fifth, the decision that makes no sense. She releases Jaime and sets him and Brienne on a fool's quest. Jaime never sets to fulfill his end of the bargain, Rob loses a valuable bargaining chip and these actions directly lead to a insurrection amongst Rob's ranks and a lose of half his army. 

I read about Lady Stonewall and that the show has decided abandon that story. I say that is a great choice. Cate Stark doesn't desire to make a reappearance.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Well...so far...I am not too impressed this season.


Do you like the war scenes?  I always FF through them  I love all the dialog so far.


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...so far...I am not too impressed this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like the war scenes?  I always FF through them  I love all the dialog so far.
Click to expand...

Have there been war scenes that I missed this season?


----------



## boedicca

DGS49 said:


> Having spent too many hours reading the books and just enough hours watching the TV series, I humbly suggest that anyone watching the series who wants to read the books in order to enhance the experience should reconsider.  Don't waste your time reading the books.  George R.R. Martin must have been paid by the word or something.
> 
> There are several story lines in the books that have you wading through scores of pointless and boring pages just to come to an ambiguous and unsatisfying conclusion.  The TV series cuts out a lot of this pointless B.S. and resolves the ambiguity.  Case in point: Brienne's search for Sansa Stark.  In the books, she is wandering around for ages asking everyone she meets if they have seen a beautiful blue-eyed maiden traveling with a dwarf (or whatever).  At no time does she come anywhere remotely close to Sansa, nor does she figure out where Sansa is or who she is with.  She dies, never having seen her or made any progress whatsoever in her quest to "save" her.  On the TV show, she finds herself dining in the same establishment as Littlefinger and Sansa(!), and Sansa tells Brienne to go pound salt.  Nothing at all like the books, and more satisfying to boot.
> 
> BTW, Sansa is portrayed in the books as surpassingly beautiful.  What can I say?




I don't recall Brienne dying in the books.


----------



## Gracie

Everything changes in movie series. I guess I miss the drama of Jaimie being a prisoner, Tyrion and his sidekick guy protecting him, The Mountain and Arya, etc.


----------



## Sarah G

This guy was a great addition, A dance with dragons: The new Game Of Thrones season five trailer shows Daenerys bedding her mercenary captain Daario Naharis.


----------



## Gracie

That guy is great. But he isn't for Dani. She's too serious and he's a james bond kinda guy.


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> Arya a deadly assassin?  I believe her to become a tough taskmaster but not some toe the line assassin.  People who cross her get justice, whether it's bad or good but to me, she is more Joan of Arc than some random crusader.
> 
> Now this entire show needs to end the way I want it to or I'll feel foolish for becoming so invested.


 
Now that she has entered the house of black and white she will become a assasination machine

Learning to put aside her emotions and need for vengeance


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Now that she has entered the house of black and white she will become a assasination machine


I agree with this and I look forward to her transformation. Sgt Ollie (an old time poster here) stated back in season one, that Arya should have a book all to herself and after a while most will put her along side Tyrion as favorite characters.



rightwinger said:


> Learning to put aside her emotions and need for vengeance


I doubt that! I think she starts taking people on her list come the beginning of next season!


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...so far...I am not too impressed this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like the war scenes?  I always FF through them  I love all the dialog so far.
Click to expand...



The 9th episode last year was one of the best.   I don't particularly care for war scenes in anything, but this one had a lot important character interaction and some very touching scenes.   Jon breaks out as a leader...and that is important to the overall arc of the saga.


----------



## mack20

boedicca said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having spent too many hours reading the books and just enough hours watching the TV series, I humbly suggest that anyone watching the series who wants to read the books in order to enhance the experience should reconsider.  Don't waste your time reading the books.  George R.R. Martin must have been paid by the word or something.
> 
> There are several story lines in the books that have you wading through scores of pointless and boring pages just to come to an ambiguous and unsatisfying conclusion.  The TV series cuts out a lot of this pointless B.S. and resolves the ambiguity.  Case in point: Brienne's search for Sansa Stark.  In the books, she is wandering around for ages asking everyone she meets if they have seen a beautiful blue-eyed maiden traveling with a dwarf (or whatever).  At no time does she come anywhere remotely close to Sansa, nor does she figure out where Sansa is or who she is with.  She dies, never having seen her or made any progress whatsoever in her quest to "save" her.  On the TV show, she finds herself dining in the same establishment as Littlefinger and Sansa(!), and Sansa tells Brienne to go pound salt.  Nothing at all like the books, and more satisfying to boot.
> 
> BTW, Sansa is portrayed in the books as surpassingly beautiful.  What can I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall Brienne dying in the books.
Click to expand...


That's because she didn't.


----------



## mack20

Sarah G said:


> Digging around in an attempt to find hints about Arya's journey since we last saw her in the finale, on the ship, after giving the iron coin to the ship's captain and saying the words, Valar Morghulis.
> 
> *
> What Does Valar Morghulis Mean? What About Valar Dohaeris?*
> 
> “If the day comes when you would find me again, give that coin to any man from Braavos, and say these words to him--valar morghulis.”
> 
> ---Jaqen H’ghar, A Clash of Kings, pg. 691.
> 
> In a memorable scene from A Clash of Kings, Jaqen H’ghar leaves Arya with only an old iron coin, and two words to say to any Braavosi she meets. Arya repeats this words often times throughout the series, never quite knowing what they mean. What does the enigmatic phrase signify?
> 
> 1) Valar Morghulis
> 
> Valar morghulis seems to translate to ‘All men must die,’ or ‘all men are mortal.’ In Storm of Swords, pg. 308, Missandei uses the phrase, and it seems to be in the High Valyrian tongue. And on page 748, Oberyn Martell uses the phrase, confirming it is from Valyria.
> 
> For a discussion on why Jaqen may have told Arya to use that phrase, see the ‘What do we know about Faceless Men?’ discussion.
> 
> 2) Valar Dohaeris
> 
> Arya finally uses the words valar morghulis at the end of Storm of Swords, speaking them to a Braavosi ship captain. The captain replies with an odd sort of salute, and the phrase valar dohaeris. Now what does this phrase mean?
> 
> Quite frankly, we don’t know. It’s never stated in the books. The best clue comes from something Ygritte says on page 464 of A Storm of Swords:
> 
> “You’re mine,” she whispered. “Mine, as I’m yours. And if we die, we die. All men must die, Jon Snow. But first we’ll live.”
> 
> Ignoring the question of how the wilding culture could have adopted a High Valyrian phrase, Ygritte’s ‘all men must die,’ seems close to Dany’s translation for valar morghulis. It is possible, then, that ‘first we’ll live’ is the translation of valar dohaeris. However, nothing is certain, so we can only conjecture about the definition at this point.
> 
> What Does Valar Morghulis Mean
> 
> The link about faceless men doesn't work, btw.



Valar Dohaeris means "All Men Must Serve" and I'm pretty sure that is explained in the books somewhere, because it's been known for a while.


----------



## GHook93

Spoiler: Spoiler



Again not much action, but the great dialog made it a great episode.

I got nervous that Jon Snowe wasn't going to cut off that bald guy's head and show him mercy. He would have lost support by the men if he did. Great scene and great course of action. I like how he showed true leadership and instead of seeking petty revenge against the one Ranger, he appointed him the position he deserved! I loved the Brienne and Podrick conversation. It actually brought life to that boring story and she was right, Littlefinger does not have Sansa's best intentions. If he did he would have kept her in hidden in the impregnable castle on the mountain.Poor Sansa, I hope she is plotting something good, because she is about to wed someone worse than Joffrey. Maybe Theon warns her and she flees? Maybe Stannis saves her? Maybe Jon Snowe comes to her aid? Maybe the North rebels with her uniting them? You heard the woman, the North never forgets. That is what Tyrion warned Tywin. Hopefully Sansa plots well and doesn't become another victim. Arya story has taken a strange turn and I am so glad she didn't toss needle into the water! Tyrion getting abducted by Danny's former knight. My guess is he is not bring Tyrion to Westros, but rather to Danny. Funny how fantasy works. A huge country and Tyrion keeps on falling in the wrong place at the wrong time!


----------



## GHook93

Predictions:
(1) Sansa is plotting and she units the North against the Boltons. She ends up having Roose executed. However, Ramsay escapes to wreck havoc later on down the line.
(2) Danny's former knight delivers Tyrion to Danny. He is forgiven. Tyrion, with Vary's assistance wins Danny's trust and he becomes a trust advisor to Danny.
(3) Jon Snowe remains true to his vows
(4) Cersi's daughter is horrendous fashion
(5) Tommen does not become a heartless tyrant, but he is not respected by anyone, eventually the country is ruled by his Queen.


----------



## Sarah G

Arya is at an interesting time here, I like her storyline this season but hope they don't drag this out too long.  I want to see her out in the world with people.


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> Arya is at an interesting time here, I like her storyline this season but hope they don't drag this out too long.  I want to see her out in the world with people.


 
I want to see her start kicking some butt


----------



## Gracie

I don't want to see her at all.


----------



## GHook93

All and all a great episode and it's building a great story.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Another great character is killed in Grey Worm. I wasn't impressed with the weak fighting of the Unsully in that scene. I thought they were supposed to be tough and smart fighters. Nevertheless, I am sad to see Grey Worm go. He will be a huge loss to Danny. I wasn't upset to see Danny's knight fall. He gave her some poor advice. I think her soon to be best asset will be Tyrion, he will be a great hand to the Queen. I hope she forgives her knight.

I can't stand the Sand Snakes, I hope they all get what is coming to them. I hope Bron and Jamie save Marcella and I think they will. That is the most compelling and best story of the show. If Jamie's metal hand can hold a blade, then why learn to fight that way with his right hand.

Please tell me that Sansa has learned something and not to trust fake kindness and a nice smile. However, it appears she is still very naive and will marry Ramsay. The little psycho is going to do some evil things to her. 

Snowe has a lot of willpower! ALOT! The red witch is amazingly hot.

My favorite part of the episode was the heart-warming exchange between Stannis and his daughter!


----------



## Sarah G

I haven't watched it yet but will get to it later.  Been posting too much here this morning and not doing enough work.    Please post all you want about it without fear of spoilers, people who haven't watched it can come back later.


----------



## Gracie

Sansa is still a lemming with no balls. Fuck her. I hope she dies.

That is all for now.

Off to the beach as soon as I read catch up from after I logged off last night.


----------



## mack20

GHook93 said:


> All and all a great episode and it's building a great story.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Another great character is killed in Grey Worm. I wasn't impressed with the weak fighting of the Unsully in that scene. I thought they were supposed to be tough and smart fighters. Nevertheless, I am sad to see Grey Worm go. He will be a huge loss to Danny. I wasn't upset to see Danny's knight fall. He gave her some poor advice. I think her soon to be best asset will be Tyrion, he will be a great hand to the Queen. I hope she forgives her knight.
> 
> I can't stand the Sand Snakes, I hope they all get what is coming to them. I hope Bron and Jamie save Marcella and I think they will. That is the most compelling and best story of the show. If Jamie's metal hand can hold a blade, then why learn to fight that way with his right hand.
> 
> Please tell me that Sansa has learned something and not to trust fake kindness and a nice smile. However, it appears she is still very naive and will marry Ramsay. The little psycho is going to do some evil things to her.
> 
> Snowe has a lot of willpower! ALOT! The red witch is amazingly hot.
> 
> My favorite part of the episode was the heart-warming exchange between Stannis and his daughter!



The Unsullied aren't necessarily the greatest fighters in the world, they're so revered because of their discipline and lack of fear on the battlefield. The strength of having an army of Unsullied comes from the fact that they won't break battle lines, turn and run, and that they will fight until their dying breath.  There are many people who are better actual fighters (Brienne, Barristan Selmy, the hound, etc). 

The Unsullied are much less effective in a scenario like we saw last night, where they are ambushed and not able to get into their traditional battle positions.  In fact, if I remember the books correctly, Selmy advises against using the Unsullied to patrol the streets and try to fend off the Sons of the Harpy for this specific reason, though the final scene in last night's show never happens in the books. 

There's actually quite a lot now happening in the show that doesn't happen in the books, which is really interesting to watch.  Jamie never goes to Dorne, and never meets up with Bronn, Brienne never meets up with Sansa or Arya, Sansa doesn't return to Winterfell or marry Ramsey, not to mention that there are quite a few storylines and characters that seem to have been removed entirely, which is also interesting because they had seemed fairly important in the books.


----------



## Gracie

Is it just me or....is this show now boring?


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Is it just me or....is this show now boring?



Not boring, but by far the most dragged out and slow moving season of series.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Is it just me or....is this show now boring?



I also think it's going to start heating up. First, Stannis is about to march on Winterfell and the North. Hopefully it on screen, because it could be a hell of a battle. Second, Ramsay showed his true colors and hopefully Sansa is smart enough to realize that she needs to escape. Brienne is ready to help her escape and if we have seen anything about Brienne she is a hell of a fighter, she best pre-cut off hand Jamie. Third, Jamie and Bron rescue was left out of this episode, so you can believe if will heat up next episode. Fourth, Jon is leaving to recruit Wildlings to Night's Watch and Stannis's army yet it seems that everyone in the Night's Watch is upset about this. Could there be a coup? 

I will admit this season has been frustrating. Every time it seems like the show is about to heat up and get to some of the foreshadowing they keep baiting us with, the episode still seems to drag on. I am hopeful by seasons end all the waiting will be worth it.


----------



## GHook93

Spoiler: Roose Bolton and Ramsay's Mother



Roose Bolton is one sick mofo. 

He tells his bastard son that he is the product of rape. He killed his mother's husband and then raped her under his dangling corpse. She comes back a year later and tells him she had a baby and it is his. So he has her killed and then is about to kill baby Ramsay, but decides not to! Wow.


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or....is this show now boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it's going to start heating up. First, Stannis is about to march on Winterfell and the North. Hopefully it on screen, because it could be a hell of a battle. Second, Ramsay showed his true colors and hopefully Sansa is smart enough to realize that she needs to escape. Brienne is ready to help her escape and if we have seen anything about Brienne she is a hell of a fighter, she best pre-cut off hand Jamie. Third, Jamie and Bron rescue was left out of this episode, so you can believe if will heat up next episode. Fourth, Jon is leaving to recruit Wildlings to Night's Watch and Stannis's army yet it seems that everyone in the Night's Watch is upset about this. Could there be a coup?
> 
> I will admit this season has been frustrating. Every time it seems like the show is about to heat up and get to some of the foreshadowing they keep baiting us with, the episode still seems to drag on. I am hopeful by seasons end all the waiting will be worth it.
Click to expand...

 
Yea...but the dragons were cool


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or....is this show now boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it's going to start heating up. First, Stannis is about to march on Winterfell and the North. Hopefully it on screen, because it could be a hell of a battle. Second, Ramsay showed his true colors and hopefully Sansa is smart enough to realize that she needs to escape. Brienne is ready to help her escape and if we have seen anything about Brienne she is a hell of a fighter, she best pre-cut off hand Jamie. Third, Jamie and Bron rescue was left out of this episode, so you can believe if will heat up next episode. Fourth, Jon is leaving to recruit Wildlings to Night's Watch and Stannis's army yet it seems that everyone in the Night's Watch is upset about this. Could there be a coup?
> 
> I will admit this season has been frustrating. Every time it seems like the show is about to heat up and get to some of the foreshadowing they keep baiting us with, the episode still seems to drag on. I am hopeful by seasons end all the waiting will be worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...but the dragons were cool
Click to expand...


For TV the graphics for the dragons are unreal. I love the fact the one Dragoo is just flying around doing his own thing. However, I hope Danny figures out how to control them, because they do her no good if they are just as likely to attack her as they are to attack Lannisters!


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or....is this show now boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it's going to start heating up. First, Stannis is about to march on Winterfell and the North. Hopefully it on screen, because it could be a hell of a battle. Second, Ramsay showed his true colors and hopefully Sansa is smart enough to realize that she needs to escape. Brienne is ready to help her escape and if we have seen anything about Brienne she is a hell of a fighter, she best pre-cut off hand Jamie. Third, Jamie and Bron rescue was left out of this episode, so you can believe if will heat up next episode. Fourth, Jon is leaving to recruit Wildlings to Night's Watch and Stannis's army yet it seems that everyone in the Night's Watch is upset about this. Could there be a coup?
> 
> I will admit this season has been frustrating. Every time it seems like the show is about to heat up and get to some of the foreshadowing they keep baiting us with, the episode still seems to drag on. I am hopeful by seasons end all the waiting will be worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...but the dragons were cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For TV the graphics for the dragons are unreal. I love the fact the one Dragoo is just flying around doing his own thing. However, I hope Danny figures out how to control them, because they do her no good if they are just as likely to attack her as they are to attack Lannisters!
Click to expand...

 
Thats what you get with dragons

They are very hard to housebreak


----------



## Sarah G

I also liked the Tyrion scene


GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or....is this show now boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it's going to start heating up. First, Stannis is about to march on Winterfell and the North. Hopefully it on screen, because it could be a hell of a battle. Second, Ramsay showed his true colors and hopefully Sansa is smart enough to realize that she needs to escape. Brienne is ready to help her escape and if we have seen anything about Brienne she is a hell of a fighter, she best pre-cut off hand Jamie. Third, Jamie and Bron rescue was left out of this episode, so you can believe if will heat up next episode. Fourth, Jon is leaving to recruit Wildlings to Night's Watch and Stannis's army yet it seems that everyone in the Night's Watch is upset about this. Could there be a coup?
> 
> I will admit this season has been frustrating. Every time it seems like the show is about to heat up and get to some of the foreshadowing they keep baiting us with, the episode still seems to drag on. I am hopeful by seasons end all the waiting will be worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...but the dragons were cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For TV the graphics for the dragons are unreal. I love the fact the one Dragoo is just flying around doing his own thing. However, I hope Danny figures out how to control them, because they do her no good if they are just as likely to attack her as they are to attack Lannisters!
Click to expand...

When those dragons charred those guys all I could think about was it was their version of a cookout.  Dany is never going to get them under control.  Jeezus..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

RR Martin likes killing off or favorite characters so Charbroiled Dany in our future.

Other predictions:

Tyrion meets Dany and during a drunken binge, tells her to try anal sex. Dany sticks an apple in his mouth and has the dragons roast him

Jamie marries Brielle, they live happily ever after on the Sapphire Isles

Podrick becomes a famous porn star and is in demand from Dorne up to the Wall and back.

Arya becomes a faceless man visits an aged and decrepit Walder Frey. When introduced she tells him her name is Antonio Andolini. He says, what's your real name. She leans and and whispers in his ear "my name is Vito Cor, er, I mean Arya Stark and this is for you" and guts him like a Salmon


Bran, nobody gives a fuck

Hodor. See Bran above

Ricon.  Who?


----------



## Gracie

All the interesting and loved to be hated and love to be loved are dead or not around. The excitement is lost. This season is extremely boring and RR Martin is a dick.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> RR Martin likes killing off or favorite characters so Charbroiled Dany in our future.
> 
> Other predictions:
> 
> Tyrion meets Dany and during a drunken binge, tells her to try anal sex. Dany sticks an apple in his mouth and has the dragons roast him
> 
> Jamie marries Brielle, they live happily ever after on the Sapphire Isles
> 
> Podrick becomes a famous porn star and is in demand from Dorne up to the Wall and back.
> 
> Arya becomes a faceless man visits an aged and decrepit Walder Frey. When introduced she tells him her name is Antonio Andolini. He says, what's your real name. She leans and and whispers in his ear "my name is Vito Cor, er, I mean Arya Stark and this is for you" and guts him like a Salmon
> 
> Bran, nobody gives a fuck
> 
> Hodor. See Bran above
> 
> Ricon.  Who?


You're just trying to depress me, Frank.  Some of them have contracts through season 7.

*'Game of Thrones' cast renegotiates contracts for big raises, option for seventh season: report*

It's a good investment for HBO, who according to report, will lock up stars like Emilia Clarke, Peter Dinklage, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau, Lena Headey and Kit Harington for a potential seventh and final season.

 Game of Thrones cast lands big raises report - NY Daily News


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> RR Martin likes killing off or favorite characters so Charbroiled Dany in our future.
> 
> Other predictions:
> 
> Tyrion meets Dany and during a drunken binge, tells her to try anal sex. Dany sticks an apple in his mouth and has the dragons roast him
> 
> Jamie marries Brielle, they live happily ever after on the Sapphire Isles
> 
> Podrick becomes a famous porn star and is in demand from Dorne up to the Wall and back.
> 
> Arya becomes a faceless man visits an aged and decrepit Walder Frey. When introduced she tells him her name is Antonio Andolini. He says, what's your real name. She leans and and whispers in his ear "my name is Vito Cor, er, I mean Arya Stark and this is for you" and guts him like a Salmon
> 
> Bran, nobody gives a fuck
> 
> Hodor. See Bran above
> 
> Ricon.  Who?
> 
> 
> 
> You're just trying to depress me, Frank.  Some of them have contracts through season 7.
> 
> *'Game of Thrones' cast renegotiates contracts for big raises, option for seventh season: report*
> 
> It's a good investment for HBO, who according to report, will lock up stars like Emilia Clarke, Peter Dinklage, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau, Lena Headey and Kit Harington for a potential seventh and final season.
> 
> Game of Thrones cast lands big raises report - NY Daily News
Click to expand...


Very optimistic on their part considering Book 6 isn't out yet...is it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

..and of course, there's this


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> RR Martin likes killing off or favorite characters so Charbroiled Dany in our future.
> 
> Other predictions:
> 
> Tyrion meets Dany and during a drunken binge, tells her to try anal sex. Dany sticks an apple in his mouth and has the dragons roast him
> 
> Jamie marries Brielle, they live happily ever after on the Sapphire Isles
> 
> Podrick becomes a famous porn star and is in demand from Dorne up to the Wall and back.
> 
> Arya becomes a faceless man visits an aged and decrepit Walder Frey. When introduced she tells him her name is Antonio Andolini. He says, what's your real name. She leans and and whispers in his ear "my name is Vito Cor, er, I mean Arya Stark and this is for you" and guts him like a Salmon
> 
> Bran, nobody gives a fuck
> 
> Hodor. See Bran above
> 
> Ricon.  Who?
> 
> 
> 
> You're just trying to depress me, Frank.  Some of them have contracts through season 7.
> 
> *'Game of Thrones' cast renegotiates contracts for big raises, option for seventh season: report*
> 
> It's a good investment for HBO, who according to report, will lock up stars like Emilia Clarke, Peter Dinklage, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau, Lena Headey and Kit Harington for a potential seventh and final season.
> 
> Game of Thrones cast lands big raises report - NY Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very optimistic on their part considering Book 6 isn't out yet...is it?
Click to expand...

They're gonna hurry.  Strike while the iron is hot and all that...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> RR Martin likes killing off or favorite characters so Charbroiled Dany in our future.
> 
> Other predictions:
> 
> Tyrion meets Dany and during a drunken binge, tells her to try anal sex. Dany sticks an apple in his mouth and has the dragons roast him
> 
> Jamie marries Brielle, they live happily ever after on the Sapphire Isles
> 
> Podrick becomes a famous porn star and is in demand from Dorne up to the Wall and back.
> 
> Arya becomes a faceless man visits an aged and decrepit Walder Frey. When introduced she tells him her name is Antonio Andolini. He says, what's your real name. She leans and and whispers in his ear "my name is Vito Cor, er, I mean Arya Stark and this is for you" and guts him like a Salmon
> 
> Bran, nobody gives a fuck
> 
> Hodor. See Bran above
> 
> Ricon.  Who?
> 
> 
> 
> You're just trying to depress me, Frank.  Some of them have contracts through season 7.
> 
> *'Game of Thrones' cast renegotiates contracts for big raises, option for seventh season: report*
> 
> It's a good investment for HBO, who according to report, will lock up stars like Emilia Clarke, Peter Dinklage, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau, Lena Headey and Kit Harington for a potential seventh and final season.
> 
> Game of Thrones cast lands big raises report - NY Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very optimistic on their part considering Book 6 isn't out yet...is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're gonna hurry.  Strike while the iron is hot and all that...
Click to expand...



Cersei might not make it to 7, just saying


----------



## Gracie

Peter won't either because he has a major part in a new show, from what I heard.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> RR Martin likes killing off or favorite characters so Charbroiled Dany in our future.
> 
> Other predictions:
> 
> Tyrion meets Dany and during a drunken binge, tells her to try anal sex. Dany sticks an apple in his mouth and has the dragons roast him
> 
> Jamie marries Brielle, they live happily ever after on the Sapphire Isles
> 
> Podrick becomes a famous porn star and is in demand from Dorne up to the Wall and back.
> 
> Arya becomes a faceless man visits an aged and decrepit Walder Frey. When introduced she tells him her name is Antonio Andolini. He says, what's your real name. She leans and and whispers in his ear "my name is Vito Cor, er, I mean Arya Stark and this is for you" and guts him like a Salmon
> 
> Bran, nobody gives a fuck
> 
> Hodor. See Bran above
> 
> Ricon.  Who?
> 
> 
> 
> You're just trying to depress me, Frank.  Some of them have contracts through season 7.
> 
> *'Game of Thrones' cast renegotiates contracts for big raises, option for seventh season: report*
> 
> It's a good investment for HBO, who according to report, will lock up stars like Emilia Clarke, Peter Dinklage, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau, Lena Headey and Kit Harington for a potential seventh and final season.
> 
> Game of Thrones cast lands big raises report - NY Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very optimistic on their part considering Book 6 isn't out yet...is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're gonna hurry.  Strike while the iron is hot and all that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei might not make it to 7, just saying
Click to expand...

  A LOT of people hope not.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> Peter won't either because he has a major part in a new show, from what I heard.



They could have Val Jarrett play Tyrion in Season 7


----------



## mack20

Gracie said:


> All the interesting and loved to be hated and love to be loved are dead or not around. The excitement is lost. This season is extremely boring and RR Martin is a dick.



Totally disagree.  How can you not love what's happening at the wall?  Stannis and Jon Snow together?  Jon is my absolute favorite character. 

Also, if you're mad about this season, you might have bigger issues with Benioff and Weiss, since quite a few things are not story lines from Martin's books.


----------



## Gracie

It would be silly to be "mad" at a tv show. I am disappointed. So far.


----------



## Gracie

Well, this epi was pretty good. But I almost gave myself a heart attack yelling at the tv to Sansa "GROW A PAIR AND STAB THAT SOAB THEN TOSS HIM IN THE FIREPLACE!" but no..Sansa is still Sansa. Naive, trusting the wrong people, being a sheep.


----------



## mdk

This was a good episode albeit an upsetting one. They've strayed so far from the books with the Sansa plot I don't even know what to expect anymore.


----------



## Gracie

I never read the books so it's all new with me. I thought MAYBE sansa would finally grow a pair, but as usual...she mewled herself again. Hell, I'd be like Arya.....die while fighting. Not be bent over and raped while another No Balls coward watched on orders.

What a bunch of pansies.


----------



## Gracie

I was reading somewhere else and from what was being said...these new episodes are being wrote by someone else because whatshisface is taking too long. Maybe that is why the storylines are not following the books. Another person is filling in on what was not in the book.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Still can't believe that queen Oleanna was Emma Peel


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Well, this epi was pretty good. But I almost gave myself a heart attack yelling at the tv to Sansa "GROW A PAIR AND STAB THAT SOAB THEN TOSS HIM IN THE FIREPLACE!" but no..Sansa is still Sansa. Naive, trusting the wrong people, being a sheep.





Spoiler: Current Episode



Ramsay is one sick puppy! He consummates his wedding night while making Theon watch. Then he sounds pretty rough with her. Sansa goes back to being the victim waiting for a savior! The only good part of a rather poor;y written and acted episode was the Arya scene. She has become sociopath, but I love her character.

The sand snake part was so horrible. The scene flowed like shit, the acting was horrible and the scenes were horrendous. I hope the snakes are killed off quickly, these characters suck. 

Tommen, seriously grow some balls. Your queen is taken by religious freaks and you do nothing? How does infuriatiing the Tyrells help Cersi, Tommen or the Lanisters? First, the Tyrells add much needed muscle to a weak king and weakened Lanister house. Second, by allowing a sparsely populated religious freak force take Queen's brother and the Queen makes King Tommen appear to be the pussy he is. Who the fuck is going to listen to him. Cersi is not a bright one. 

Littlefinger is an interesting game. I wonder what he does next.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this epi was pretty good. But I almost gave myself a heart attack yelling at the tv to Sansa "GROW A PAIR AND STAB THAT SOAB THEN TOSS HIM IN THE FIREPLACE!" but no..Sansa is still Sansa. Naive, trusting the wrong people, being a sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Current Episode
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsay is one sick puppy! He consummates his wedding night while making Theon watch. Then he sounds pretty rough with her. Sansa goes back to being the victim waiting for a savior! The only good part of a rather poor;y written and acted episode was the Arya scene. She has become sociopath, but I love her character.
> 
> The sand snake part was so horrible. The scene flowed like shit, the acting was horrible and the scenes were horrendous. I hope the snakes are killed off quickly, these characters suck.
> 
> Tommen, seriously grow some balls. Your queen is taken by religious freaks and you do nothing? How does infuriatiing the Tyrells help Cersi, Tommen or the Lanisters? First, the Tyrells add much needed muscle to a weak king and weakened Lanister house. Second, by allowing a sparsely populated religious freak force take Queen's brother and the Queen makes King Tommen appear to be the pussy he is. Who the fuck is going to listen to him. Cersi is not a bright one.
> 
> Littlefinger is an interesting game. I wonder what he does next.
Click to expand...


Littlefinger told Jon aryas to look into How Robert Baretheon could possibly give birth to blonde haired children; he started the whole ball rolling.

Why?


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this epi was pretty good. But I almost gave myself a heart attack yelling at the tv to Sansa "GROW A PAIR AND STAB THAT SOAB THEN TOSS HIM IN THE FIREPLACE!" but no..Sansa is still Sansa. Naive, trusting the wrong people, being a sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Current Episode
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsay is one sick puppy! He consummates his wedding night while making Theon watch. Then he sounds pretty rough with her. Sansa goes back to being the victim waiting for a savior! The only good part of a rather poor;y written and acted episode was the Arya scene. She has become sociopath, but I love her character.
> 
> The sand snake part was so horrible. The scene flowed like shit, the acting was horrible and the scenes were horrendous. I hope the snakes are killed off quickly, these characters suck.
> 
> Tommen, seriously grow some balls. Your queen is taken by religious freaks and you do nothing? How does infuriatiing the Tyrells help Cersi, Tommen or the Lanisters? First, the Tyrells add much needed muscle to a weak king and weakened Lanister house. Second, by allowing a sparsely populated religious freak force take Queen's brother and the Queen makes King Tommen appear to be the pussy he is. Who the fuck is going to listen to him. Cersi is not a bright one.
> 
> Littlefinger is an interesting game. I wonder what he does next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Littlefinger told Jon aryas to look into How Robert Baretheon could possibly give birth to blonde haired children; he started the whole ball rolling.
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Yep, because the man has plans for a hostile take over without having the army.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous

I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous
> 
> I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man


Probably somebody I love.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous
> 
> I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man
> 
> 
> 
> Probably somebody I love.
Click to expand...


I hope she does a Vito Corleone to Walder Frey like he was Don Ciccio.


----------



## Gracie

Arya is insane now. Sansa is a coward. The only one left I am really rooting for is Jon Snow.

The kid...forgot his name, and the big guy he rides...and the weird wildling gal....the "traveling" thru the sights of a crow/raven, the walker king dude that takes babies. Interesting stuff put on the wayside. This season is a soap opera. Boring.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous
> 
> I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man
> 
> 
> 
> Probably somebody I love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she does a Vito Corleone to Walder Frey like he was Don Ciccio.
Click to expand...

I almost forgot about that freak.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Arya is insane now. Sansa is a coward. The only one left I am really rooting for is Jon Snow.
> 
> The kid...forgot his name, and the big guy he rides...and the weird wildling gal....the "traveling" thru the sights of a crow/raven, the walker king dude that takes babies. Interesting stuff put on the wayside. This season is a soap opera. Boring.


Why even watch if you hate everything and everyone?


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous
> 
> I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man
> 
> 
> 
> Probably somebody I love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she does a Vito Corleone to Walder Frey like he was Don Ciccio.
Click to expand...

What do you think is going to happen to that bastard Ramsay?


----------



## Gracie

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arya is insane now. Sansa is a coward. The only one left I am really rooting for is Jon Snow.
> 
> The kid...forgot his name, and the big guy he rides...and the weird wildling gal....the "traveling" thru the sights of a crow/raven, the walker king dude that takes babies. Interesting stuff put on the wayside. This season is a soap opera. Boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Why even watch if you hate everything and everyone?
Click to expand...

Hope that it will turn back into what it was. Same reason I watch Survivor. Hope they will go back to what it was like the first few seasons.


----------



## Gracie

Ramsay is another Jeffry. I would like Ramsay to die slowly. And painfully. And I hope Reek does it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous
> 
> I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man
> 
> 
> 
> Probably somebody I love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she does a Vito Corleone to Walder Frey like he was Don Ciccio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think is going to happen to that bastard Ramsay?
Click to expand...


Martin's characters never grow, whatever they were when you first met them is how they end up. So, though my hope was for Sansa to take her time and conspire to find a way to take out Ramsey and Ross Bolton, I fear that she has a short unhappy future as a temporary distraction for the guy with the Clockwork Orange smile


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous
> 
> I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man



Frey or Roose


----------



## Gracie

Seems that they are tired of waiting for Martin to get his ass in gear, so they are filling in whatever they can which is why it seems "different". Not only is it kind of weak in story, the sand snake chicks were HORRIBLE actors. Awful. And it ain't just me that thought it, either. A whole board devoted to GoT is on the warpath over this season...the poor acting...the weak storylines. Some schmucks are writing it for the tv show now...since Martin seems to have taken a break and is working on other books that have nothing to do with GoT.


----------



## westwall

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous
> 
> I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man
> 
> 
> 
> Probably somebody I love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she does a Vito Corleone to Walder Frey like he was Don Ciccio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think is going to happen to that bastard Ramsay?
Click to expand...





I think Theon is going to gut him.


----------



## Sarah G

westwall said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous
> 
> I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man
> 
> 
> 
> Probably somebody I love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she does a Vito Corleone to Walder Frey like he was Don Ciccio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think is going to happen to that bastard Ramsay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Theon is going to gut him.
Click to expand...

I hope it's soon.    That guy needs killin.


----------



## Gracie

westwall said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Allah they left out Theorn Greyjoy's uncles. Martin just writes shit to waste paper, the books have so many dead ends it's ridiculous
> 
> I wonder who Arya is going to have to kill when she becomes a Faceless Man
> 
> 
> 
> Probably somebody I love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope she does a Vito Corleone to Walder Frey like he was Don Ciccio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think is going to happen to that bastard Ramsay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Theon is going to gut him.
Click to expand...

That would be awesome. I hope he does.


----------



## westwall

It will because deep down Theon had the hots for Sansa and he will despise the way Ramsey treats her.  That will make him take action.


----------



## Gracie

Theon has no more balls or penis so I doubt if he has the hots for her in a sexual way. I'm hoping he grows a pair since Sansa won't, and kills Ramsay.


----------



## Sarah G

Theon has had so much happen to him, I'm not sure I even want him to live anymore.  I actually felt tortured watching that pathetic story line play out.


----------



## Gracie

Theon needs to go out in a blaze of glory. Like what westwall said..gutting Ramsay and them both dying but not until Ramsay suffers a bit and Theon gets to watch.


----------



## DGS49

In the series, Theon is beyond recovery, and I wouldn't look for him to suddenly pull out a dagger and slay his tormentor.  Buy it or not, he is so psychologically debased by Ramsey that he will never do anything heroic.  By the way, the removal of his reproductive organs is not part of the books, only the TV series.

George RR was questioned this week about the rape of Sansa stark on her wedding night.  It not only doesn't happen in the books, she is not even part of that particular story line.  In the books, Bolton/Snow marries (then of course, brutalizes) an imposter of Arya Stark, while Stansa remains in the sky-castle, babysitting Littlefinger's frail and spoiled step-son.  It is SOOOO different from the books.

George RR reminds the viewers that television and novels are two different media, and as long as the major themes of the story are consistent, differences in details should not be a problem for the viewers.  As I've written here before, Martin fills his books with neurotic levels of irrelevant details about characters that are only mentioned once and about whom the reader could not care less.  In my opinion the TV series is much better than the books.

And again, the actress portraying Sansa Stark is badly mis-cast.  In the novel she is strikingly beautiful, but the actress is something of a dog.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Seems that they are tired of waiting for Martin to get his ass in gear, so they are filling in whatever they can which is why it seems "different".


Books and the TV series/Movie are always different and many times for good reason. Changing things are usually necessary and should be welcomed. Ramsay's story for example, what I have read from wiki, is a ton different from the book. However, I still think his story works. 



Gracie said:


> Not only is it kind of weak in story, the sand snake chicks were HORRIBLE actors. Awful. And it ain't just me that thought it, either.


I 100% agree the Sand Snakes are horrible. The fight scene with them last weak and just look awkward. It wasn't just the Sand Snakes, but the choreography of the entire scene was bad. Even the normally great acting Bronn actor looked out of place. I think it was the worst scene in the series to date. I hope the Snakes get knocked off soon.



Gracie said:


> A whole board devoted to GoT is on the warpath over this season...the poor acting...the weak storylines. Some schmucks are writing it for the tv show now...since Martin seems to have taken a break and is working on other books that have nothing to do with GoT.


From what I have been told from people who have read the books, this is where the story goes in busch league status and goes downhill. It appears that way to me.


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> Theon has had so much happen to him, I'm not sure I even want him to live anymore.  I actually felt tortured watching that pathetic story line play out.



The writers have done it right with Theon. Theon went from being the most hated person on GoT to a sympathetic character that you actually hope gets out of his situation.


----------



## mudwhistle

GHook93 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theon has had so much happen to him, I'm not sure I even want him to live anymore.  I actually felt tortured watching that pathetic story line play out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have done it right with Theon. Theon went from being the most hated person on GoT to a sympathetic character that you actually hope gets out of his situation.
Click to expand...

My favorite character is the Dwarf. Second favorite is the Dragon Mother.

I'm not into the series enough to memorize the names.

Not yet.....


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.



Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.

Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.

Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!

Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
Click to expand...


In both the books and the show, Cersei shows cunning, ambition, and ruthlessness. She also shows a lack of foresight and understanding of consequences. She has been portrayed as someone who wants to rule, but really isn't very good at it. All of RR Martin's characters usually have a really big flaw. Ned's was his sense of Honor, Danerys was her trusting nature (in the beginning). tyrion is physical, i.e his dwarfism.


----------



## GHook93

mudwhistle said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theon has had so much happen to him, I'm not sure I even want him to live anymore.  I actually felt tortured watching that pathetic story line play out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have done it right with Theon. Theon went from being the most hated person on GoT to a sympathetic character that you actually hope gets out of his situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite character is the Dwarf. Second favorite is the Dragon Mother.
> 
> I'm not into the series enough to memorize the names.
> 
> Not yet.....
Click to expand...


Favs in this order (only including living characters):
1. Tyrion (awesome actor and awesome character)
2. Arya (I look forward to seeing her become a great assassin)
3. Bronn (I like his fighting skills and wit, I have blacked out the fight scene with the Sand Snakes)
4. Jon Snowe (I like his character and the actor is pretty good)
5t. Daario (Very interesting character, he needs more screen time)
5t. Varys (Seems like the only person with a vision and morality in Westros)


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
Click to expand...


Excellent and spot on!

The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel







I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on


----------



## martybegan

CrusaderFrank said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent and spot on!
> 
> The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on
Click to expand...


----------



## DGS49

Books vs. TV show.  The confrontation between Queen Olenna and Cersei does not happen in the books, but the old bag's great persona demanded it, and I'm glad they inserted it into the TV series.  Can you imagine the elderly Katherine Hepburn in that role?  I swear the actress was channeling her.

I'm not sure how the screenwriters are going to move forward with Cersei, but when she fucked with Queen Margaery in the book, she  pissed off the wrong people.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​


----------



## Sarah G

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​


I like Arya but Cersei is really getting on my nerves.  Several reasons other than she slept with her brother.


----------



## martybegan

Sarah G said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> I like Arya but Cersei is really getting on my nerves.  Several reasons other than she slept with her brother.
Click to expand...


Its her incompleteness that probably bothers you the most. She is a strong woman, devious, cunning, forceful, but she lacks an ability to see the consequences of her actions, as well has her father's aloofness. She takes things too personally, and that clouds her judgement.


----------



## Sarah G

martybegan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> I like Arya but Cersei is really getting on my nerves.  Several reasons other than she slept with her brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its her incompleteness that probably bothers you the most. She is a strong woman, devious, cunning, forceful, but she lacks an ability to see the consequences of her actions, as well has her father's aloofness. She takes things too personally, and that clouds her judgement.
Click to expand...

Well the words mean, ugly and bitch come to mind..


----------



## martybegan

Sarah G said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> I like Arya but Cersei is really getting on my nerves.  Several reasons other than she slept with her brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its her incompleteness that probably bothers you the most. She is a strong woman, devious, cunning, forceful, but she lacks an ability to see the consequences of her actions, as well has her father's aloofness. She takes things too personally, and that clouds her judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the words mean, ugly and bitch come to mind..
Click to expand...


Well, that too.


----------



## Sarah G

martybegan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> I like Arya but Cersei is really getting on my nerves.  Several reasons other than she slept with her brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its her incompleteness that probably bothers you the most. She is a strong woman, devious, cunning, forceful, but she lacks an ability to see the consequences of her actions, as well has her father's aloofness. She takes things too personally, and that clouds her judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the words mean, ugly and bitch come to mind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that too.
Click to expand...

All the same reasons I hated her son Geoffrey too.  I believe they're all insane.  There's just no real feeling coming from her even as an actress playing the part.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Sarah G said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> I like Arya but Cersei is really getting on my nerves.  Several reasons other than she slept with her brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its her incompleteness that probably bothers you the most. She is a strong woman, devious, cunning, forceful, but she lacks an ability to see the consequences of her actions, as well has her father's aloofness. She takes things too personally, and that clouds her judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the words mean, ugly and bitch come to mind..
Click to expand...


Actually I find Cersei rather attractive.  She'd have made a great dominatrix
​


----------



## martybegan

Sarah G said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> I like Arya but Cersei is really getting on my nerves.  Several reasons other than she slept with her brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its her incompleteness that probably bothers you the most. She is a strong woman, devious, cunning, forceful, but she lacks an ability to see the consequences of her actions, as well has her father's aloofness. She takes things too personally, and that clouds her judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the words mean, ugly and bitch come to mind..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the same reasons I hated her son Geoffrey too.  I believe they're all insane.  There's just no real feeling coming from her even as an actress playing the part.
Click to expand...


Inbreeding is what made some of the Targaryen's go all nutters, I guess its a lannister thing as well.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How funny would it be it Martin got bored and stopped writing about game of thrones

"Yeah. I just didn't see the point anymore. The only character I like was the dwarf. I planned on killing off everyone else, but I just said 'ah, fuck it. I'm done with these idiots. I'm going to post in Usmb under the name Jake Stalin or Jake Starkey,'"


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> How funny would it be it Martin got bored and stopped writing about game of thrones
> 
> "Yeah. I just didn't see the point anymore. The only character I like it the dwarf. I planned on killing off everyone else, but I just said 'ah, fuck it. I'm done with these idiots. I'm going to post in Usmb under the name Jake Stalin or Jake Starkey,'"


Tbh, I don't think I'd like to be obligated to write a book.  Maybe he just doesn't have that part of the process in him.  I'd write because I'm feeling it not because I have to for some TV show.


----------



## GHook93

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​


You would like Cersei. I shocked you don't like Ramsay. I would like a nutjob like you would be into sadomasochism!


----------



## strollingbones

i like s & m but i dont see ramsay being a good sub


----------



## mack20

DGS49 said:


> In the series, Theon is beyond recovery, and I wouldn't look for him to suddenly pull out a dagger and slay his tormentor.  Buy it or not, he is so psychologically debased by Ramsey that he will never do anything heroic.  By the way, the removal of his reproductive organs is not part of the books, only the TV series.



Heroic?  No, but Theon in the books is not what quite what I would call "beyond recovery".



GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole board devoted to GoT is on the warpath over this season...the poor acting...the weak storylines. Some schmucks are writing it for the tv show now...since Martin seems to have taken a break and is working on other books that have nothing to do with GoT.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have been told from people who have read the books, this is where the story goes in busch league status and goes downhill. It appears that way to me.
Click to expand...


Yes and no.  Books 4 and 5 are certainly much slower than book 3 was, and some of the storylines are plodding, but there are also certain storylines that are, unfortunately, being damaged by the show.  Dorne, for instance, is much more compelling in the books, in my opinion.  Stannis is also largely considered to be more of a badass ("Stannis the Mannis" is a common nickname).  They've struggled to get those two plots fully realized onscreen.  Doran Martell is much more cunning than anything we've seen yet.

On the other hand, I feel like the show is finally beginning to do Jon Snow justice, when his character has been lacking in the past (by comparison to the books).  The books are written with each chapter in the first person for a different character, and I think there's often a lot to be gained from that insight into each character's mind.



martybegan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> I like Arya but Cersei is really getting on my nerves.  Several reasons other than she slept with her brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its her incompleteness that probably bothers you the most. She is a strong woman, devious, cunning, forceful, but she lacks an ability to see the consequences of her actions, as well has her father's aloofness. She takes things too personally, and that clouds her judgement.
Click to expand...


She's also massively paranoid, largely due to Maggy the Frog's prophecy when she was a child.  She is certain, at all times, that there is an unseen force working to murder her children and destroy her life. There's one extra line in the book prophecy that feeds into her paranoia, but which wasn't used on the show.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Still can't believe that queen Oleanna was Emma Peel


You shitting me?

Emma Peel was fucking HOT


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent and spot on!
> 
> The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on
Click to expand...

Diana Rigg is still alive.






She's 76.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent and spot on!
> 
> The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg is still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 76.
Click to expand...

My dream of a threesome with Diana Rigg and Melanie Safka slips further off into the horizon


----------



## DGS49

George R.R. Martin has confided to the scriptwriters where he is going with the story lines, so in case he expires before the "last" book is finished, the HBO series can still be written to a conclusion.

I finished the last existing book yesterday, and few of the story lines are played out.  If I cared I would be pissed.  It is like a never-ending soap opera.  Martin claims he is busily completing the final volume, and it will also be a thousand-page tome.  I have no doubt it could be done in 250 without all the extraneous, irrelevant, boring details about people who have nothing to do with the actual stories.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> I like Arya but Cersei is really getting on my nerves.  Several reasons other than she slept with her brother.
Click to expand...

Yeah....the bitch.


----------



## mudwhistle

GHook93 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> You would like Cersei. I shocked you don't like Ramsay. I would like a nutjob like you would be into sadomasochism!
Click to expand...

I'd like to see Ramsey get crushed under a block of ice.

A Million Ways to Die in the West - Hey Look Its the Ice - HD - YouTube


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent and spot on!
> 
> The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg is still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 76.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dream of a threesome with Diana Rigg and Melanie Safka slips further off into the horizon
Click to expand...

  She looks like a hippy.  Democrat, probably.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> i like s & m but i dont see ramsay being a good sub


Bones how you been? Haven't seen you here in a while!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent and spot on!
> 
> The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg is still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 76.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dream of a threesome with Diana Rigg and Melanie Safka slips further off into the horizon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks like a hippy.  Democrat, probably.
Click to expand...


I've got a brand new pair of roller skates, you've got a brand new key. I think we should get together and try them out and see.

She was a real hippie.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> i like s & m but i dont see ramsay being a good sub



Because he's a psycho sadist


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like s & m but i dont see ramsay being a good sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he's a psycho sadist
Click to expand...

Right, Ramsay is the sadist and Theo the sub.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

GHook93 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei and Arya are my favorite characters ^_^​
> 
> 
> 
> You would like Cersei. I shocked you don't like Ramsay. I would like a nutjob like you would be into sadomasochism!
Click to expand...


I am a sadist as well as a masochist... but Ramsay?  Maybe I would like his character more if he were hot, but he's freaking hideous.  

Sam Winchester is hot.  Thor is hot.  Ramsay?  Not even the slightest lol
​


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei got plain fucking stupid in Book5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent and spot on!
> 
> The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg is still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 76.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dream of a threesome with Diana Rigg and Melanie Safka slips further off into the horizon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks like a hippy.  Democrat, probably.
Click to expand...



Here's where I fell in love with Melanie

She's the reincarnation of a Parisian singer from the 20's


----------



## CrusaderFrank

2,000 more pages of GOT crap from Martin to finish the saga.  WTF

More dead end cities Qarth and characters like Theorn's Uncle Valerion's best friends cousin. Hodor and the Hodorians


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent and spot on!
> 
> The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg is still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 76.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dream of a threesome with Diana Rigg and Melanie Safka slips further off into the horizon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks like a hippy.  Democrat, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I fell in love with Melanie
> 
> She's the reincarnation of a Parisian singer from the 20's
Click to expand...

Kind of quirky but that's you too.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep she is full stupid. She is letting her pride get in her way and it will destroy her  family. First, Tywin stated last season the gold mines have run dry and the Lanisters are broke. They have really 1 powerful ally - Tyrells -  and she is alienating them. The Martells seek war, the Boltons, who are the current Warden of the North, just bretrayed them (and are now the Lanister's enemy), the Stannis will once again seek the throne, the North will not bow down to the Lanisters and Tyrion stated the North won't forget, the Knights of the Vale won't fight for her or the king (she wants Sansa dead and Littlefinger wants her as his wife), House Tully is still lurking and seeking revenge and not to mention Dany is building quite an army across the sea, yet the Queen alienates her only ally. Not very smart.
> 
> Second, she has made her gentle, naive and non-violent son look utterly weak and ineffective. His knights see this. Who will fight for him if there is a rebellion? No one. She is inviting a coup. If Stannis takes the North and marches South, no one will stand in his way and no one will help the King. It would be an easy victory.
> 
> Third, she is empowering religious freaks to punish people who have sin'ed. Does she not think they will come from her? I don't know their religion, but I would think that adultery and incest are sins. That would be ironic if she ends up next to Queen Margery!
> 
> Fourth, she trust Littlefinger and couldn't get intel on the fact he delivered Sansa to the Boltons and turned the Boltons against her and the King!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent and spot on!
> 
> The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg is still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 76.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dream of a threesome with Diana Rigg and Melanie Safka slips further off into the horizon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks like a hippy.  Democrat, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I fell in love with Melanie
> 
> She's the reincarnation of a Parisian singer from the 20's
Click to expand...

What I liked better


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Liked the prince guy who showboating at the trial of combat lost and died to 'the Mountain.' Great character.

More 'bisexuality' and male nudity please.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am going to say it...I am getting to a place where I am beginning to give up on this series.
  The first 3 seasons were awesome. A lot going on, the storyline progressed and came with plenty of surprises and "whoa!!" moments.
 Season 4, and now season 5 is, well...boring. And fragmented. 
There was always a lot of dialogue in this series, and that is fine. But particularly this season...dialogue is all there is. 
 I keep trying to tell myself any day now things will be coming to a head...winter is coming...the war is coming...Daenery and the dragons will go on the move again...the white walkers will return...or something...something.
  But it doesn't. 
 I am bored with it.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Delta4Embassy said:


> Liked the prince guy who showboating at the trial of combat lost and died to 'the Mountain.' Great character.
> 
> More 'bisexuality' and male nudity please.



I forgot about him!  Yeah he was fucking badass.  And hot ^_^
​


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liked the prince guy who showboating at the trial of combat lost and died to 'the Mountain.' Great character.
> 
> More 'bisexuality' and male nudity please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about him!  Yeah he was fucking badass.  And hot ^_^
> ​
Click to expand...


Loved the scene with him, his protege', and some male prostitute explaining to the prostitute how people refraining from sex with half the population are missing out on half the pleasure of sex. Or to that effect.  Sexy scene.


----------



## Sarah G

Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?  It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Sarah G said:


> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.



So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?

​


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I "brought into" this thread?
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I wouldn't so much say you, but you shouldn't encourage our resident perv and pedo.


----------



## mdk

CrusaderFrank said:


> 2,000 more pages of GOT crap from Martin to finish the saga.  WTF
> 
> More dead end cities Qarth and characters like Theorn's Uncle Valerion's best friends cousin. Hodor and the Hodorians



Hodor and the Hodorians!?


----------



## Sarah G

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Glad that JRR Tolkein never got into Hobbit sex


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
Click to expand...


It's a lot like Starkey reminding us he's really a Republican. I suspect the Goddess is a Mal sock


----------



## mdk

CrusaderFrank said:


> Glad that JRR Tolkein never got into Hobbit sex


Don't be silly. Everyone knows Hobbits lay eggs. lol


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lot like Starkey reminding us he's really a Republican. I suspect the Goddess is a Mal sock
Click to expand...

I can tolerate both of them but stay out of the topics with it.  They only do it because nobody will visit them in the appropriate threads.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Sarah G said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
Click to expand...


That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
​


----------



## Sarah G

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
Click to expand...

Not about your S&M though.  You brought that up.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Sarah G said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not about your S&M though.  You brought that up.
Click to expand...


Oh so its cool for others to talk about S&M but when I do it, its obnoxious and perverted.​


----------



## Sarah G

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not about your S&M though.  You brought that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so its cool for others to talk about S&M but when I do it, its obnoxious and perverted.​
Click to expand...

Well, you're also encouraging the other perv to transfer the creative story lines of GOT to his own rather questionable lifestyle and although I can't speak for everyone, I'm not interested in reading about him and things he finds sexy.  It will surely turn to other of his interests and I don't want this thread to take that kind of turn.

Please stay and discuss GOT.  EOD


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent and spot on!
> 
> The most amazing thing is that Queen Olenna was Emma Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost licked the TV Screen when The Avengers were on
> 
> 
> 
> Diana Rigg is still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 76.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dream of a threesome with Diana Rigg and Melanie Safka slips further off into the horizon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looks like a hippy.  Democrat, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I fell in love with Melanie
> 
> She's the reincarnation of a Parisian singer from the 20's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I liked better
Click to expand...



I love that song!


----------



## boedicca

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
Click to expand...



I doubt that either Sansa or Theon have safe words to use with Ramsay.

He's a thorough psychopath.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

At the risk of being a wet blanket, I wonder.

Who else (like me) believes that -- so far -- this season of GOT has been a major disappointment?


----------



## Sarah G

IlarMeilyr said:


> At the risk of being a wet blanket, I wonder.
> 
> Who else (like me) believes that -- so far -- this season of GOT has been a major disappointment?


Everybody.  I still have faith things will get more interesting.


----------



## boedicca

Back to the topic.   Season 4 was awesome...5 was off to a slow start, but got more interesting with the recent episode.   I'm glad to see the Queen of Thorns back on the scene.   As I've read the books, I know how the Cersei-Margeary war is going to end up (but no spoilers).  

They gave varied from the books on the Sansa and Brienne storyline, for the better, methinks.


----------



## boedicca

IlarMeilyr said:


> At the risk of being a wet blanket, I wonder.
> 
> Who else (like me) believes that -- so far -- this season of GOT has been a major disappointment?




It's a let down after 4.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

boedicca said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that either Sansa or Theon have safe words to use with Ramsay.
> 
> He's a thorough psychopath.
Click to expand...


I was so dissappointed by that rape scene with Sansa...

I mean, there was so many ways it could have gone down!  Instead, we have Sansa standing there with like twelve fucking layers of clothing, and we only hear her scream/ moan for a few seconds before the episode ended.  There wasn't even any nudity. 

Lamest rape scene ever.
​


----------



## mdk

IlarMeilyr said:


> At the risk of being a wet blanket, I wonder.
> 
> Who else (like me) believes that -- so far -- this season of GOT has been a major disappointment?



Most people. This is the part of the books where I ask myself what the hell is going on and why isn't this going anywhere. These last 4 episodes should turn that around though...hopefully.


----------



## Sarah G

boedicca said:


> Back to the topic.   Season 4 was awesome...5 was off to a slow start, but got more interesting with the recent episode.   I'm glad to see the Queen of Thorns back on the scene.   As I've read the books, I know how the Cersei-Margeary war is going to end up (but no spoilers).
> 
> They gave varied from the books on the Sansa and Brienne storyline, for the better, methinks.


From what I understand, they aren't following the books anymore.  They're behind on even writing them.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Delta4Embassy said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liked the prince guy who showboating at the trial of combat lost and died to 'the Mountain.' Great character.
> 
> More 'bisexuality' and male nudity please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about him!  Yeah he was fucking badass.  And hot ^_^
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved the scene with him, his protege', and some male prostitute explaining to the prostitute how people refraining from sex with half the population are missing out on half the pleasure of sex. Or to that effect.  Sexy scene.
Click to expand...


I know!  And he was totally right.  People who limit themselves to one gender sexually are sooooo missin' out.
​


----------



## boedicca

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever even ask you two about your sexuality?
> It kind of goes without saying you're both obnoxious pervs.  I hate you bringing it to this thread, we are talking about GOT not your perversions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that either Sansa or Theon have safe words to use with Ramsay.
> 
> He's a thorough psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so dissappointed by that rape scene with Sansa...
> 
> I mean, there was so many ways it could have gone down!  Instead, we have Sansa standing there with like twelve fucking layers of clothing, and we only hear her scream/ moan for a few seconds before the episode ended.  There wasn't even any nudity.
> 
> Lamest rape scene ever.
> ​
Click to expand...


There's a slim possibility that was wasn't actually raped; Ramsay is a torturer who like to toy with his prey.   If that's the case, I'd love to see Theon kill Ramsay and save Sansa.

But knowing how this series has been rendered, she most likely was raped - and I'm happy we were spared seeing it in gross detail.


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the topic.   Season 4 was awesome...5 was off to a slow start, but got more interesting with the recent episode.   I'm glad to see the Queen of Thorns back on the scene.   As I've read the books, I know how the Cersei-Margeary war is going to end up (but no spoilers).
> 
> They gave varied from the books on the Sansa and Brienne storyline, for the better, methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, they aren't following the books anymore.  They're behind on even writing them.
Click to expand...


They're following some of the story lines, dropping others, and altering the rest.  I'm glad that the Stoneheart line hasn't appeared.

The last two books had an insane number of POV chracters and were a mess to read.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

boedicca said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that either Sansa or Theon have safe words to use with Ramsay.
> 
> He's a thorough psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so dissappointed by that rape scene with Sansa...
> 
> I mean, there was so many ways it could have gone down!  Instead, we have Sansa standing there with like twelve fucking layers of clothing, and we only hear her scream/ moan for a few seconds before the episode ended.  There wasn't even any nudity.
> 
> Lamest rape scene ever.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a slim possibility that was wasn't actually raped; Ramsay is a torturer who like to toy with his prey.   If that's the case, I'd love to see Theon kill Ramsay and save Sansa.
> 
> But knowing how this series has been rendered, she most likely was raped - and I'm happy we were spared seeing it in gross detail.
Click to expand...


It wasn't a rape scene.  It was a scene involving the marital bliss known as "first night."

The ripped dress part was just symbolism for "tearing their clothes off."

Having the neuter watch was over the top kink, but not an element of fictional "rape."

Notwithstanding all of that, the scene was still off-putting.  Just another component in the the evidence that this season kinda sucks.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

boedicca said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I dissed Ramsay and complimented Oberyn... what obnoxious perversions have I brought into this thread?
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that either Sansa or Theon have safe words to use with Ramsay.
> 
> He's a thorough psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so dissappointed by that rape scene with Sansa...
> 
> I mean, there was so many ways it could have gone down!  Instead, we have Sansa standing there with like twelve fucking layers of clothing, and we only hear her scream/ moan for a few seconds before the episode ended.  There wasn't even any nudity.
> 
> Lamest rape scene ever.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a slim possibility that was wasn't actually raped; Ramsay is a torturer who like to toy with his prey.   If that's the case, I'd love to see Theon kill Ramsay and save Sansa.
> 
> But knowing how this series has been rendered, she most likely was raped - and I'm happy we were spared seeing it in gross detail.
Click to expand...


The series seems to place a strong emphasis on the necessity of "consummating the marriage", so yeah... Sansa got fucked.

But was she really "raped"?  Ramsay is her husband after all.  She had a chance to leave with Littlefinger but chose Winterfell.  She agreed to the marriage, and agreed to bend over for Ramsay.  And it was her wedding night.  Was it really "rape"?
​


----------



## Sarah G

The whole Theon, Ramsey, Sansa thing is dragging.  I want Ramsey dead this week.  He needed killing like last season, as a matter of fact.  

Is it even on this week?


----------



## boedicca

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Identifying with the sado/maso lifestyle.  We know already, you don't need to say it every dang day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that either Sansa or Theon have safe words to use with Ramsay.
> 
> He's a thorough psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so dissappointed by that rape scene with Sansa...
> 
> I mean, there was so many ways it could have gone down!  Instead, we have Sansa standing there with like twelve fucking layers of clothing, and we only hear her scream/ moan for a few seconds before the episode ended.  There wasn't even any nudity.
> 
> Lamest rape scene ever.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a slim possibility that was wasn't actually raped; Ramsay is a torturer who like to toy with his prey.   If that's the case, I'd love to see Theon kill Ramsay and save Sansa.
> 
> But knowing how this series has been rendered, she most likely was raped - and I'm happy we were spared seeing it in gross detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The series seems to place a strong emphasis on the necessity of "consummating the marriage", so yeah... Sansa got fucked.
> 
> But was she really "raped"?  Ramsay is her husband after all.  She had a chance to leave with Littlefinger but chose Winterfell.  She agreed to the marriage, and agreed to bend over for Ramsay.  And it was her wedding night.  Was it really "rape"?
> ​
Click to expand...



Yeah, just like Tyrion fucked Sansa, and Renley and Joffrey fucked Margaery.  Oh, and like Catelyn's brother fucked the Frey girl.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

boedicca said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite an exaggeration.  Besides.  Another poster was wondering why someone who is into S&M wouldn't really like Ramsay, and I told them why I personally do not.  I didn't "bring" any "obnoxious perversions" into this topic. People were already talking about S&M.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that either Sansa or Theon have safe words to use with Ramsay.
> 
> He's a thorough psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so dissappointed by that rape scene with Sansa...
> 
> I mean, there was so many ways it could have gone down!  Instead, we have Sansa standing there with like twelve fucking layers of clothing, and we only hear her scream/ moan for a few seconds before the episode ended.  There wasn't even any nudity.
> 
> Lamest rape scene ever.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a slim possibility that was wasn't actually raped; Ramsay is a torturer who like to toy with his prey.   If that's the case, I'd love to see Theon kill Ramsay and save Sansa.
> 
> But knowing how this series has been rendered, she most likely was raped - and I'm happy we were spared seeing it in gross detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The series seems to place a strong emphasis on the necessity of "consummating the marriage", so yeah... Sansa got fucked.
> 
> But was she really "raped"?  Ramsay is her husband after all.  She had a chance to leave with Littlefinger but chose Winterfell.  She agreed to the marriage, and agreed to bend over for Ramsay.  And it was her wedding night.  Was it really "rape"?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like Tyrion fucked Sansa, and Renley and Joffrey fucked Margaery.  Oh, and like Catelyn's brother fucked the Frey girl.
Click to expand...


We're talkin' about a guy who goes around hacking off peoples' mushroomtips for fun lol
​


----------



## boedicca

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that either Sansa or Theon have safe words to use with Ramsay.
> 
> He's a thorough psychopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so dissappointed by that rape scene with Sansa...
> 
> I mean, there was so many ways it could have gone down!  Instead, we have Sansa standing there with like twelve fucking layers of clothing, and we only hear her scream/ moan for a few seconds before the episode ended.  There wasn't even any nudity.
> 
> Lamest rape scene ever.
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a slim possibility that was wasn't actually raped; Ramsay is a torturer who like to toy with his prey.   If that's the case, I'd love to see Theon kill Ramsay and save Sansa.
> 
> But knowing how this series has been rendered, she most likely was raped - and I'm happy we were spared seeing it in gross detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The series seems to place a strong emphasis on the necessity of "consummating the marriage", so yeah... Sansa got fucked.
> 
> But was she really "raped"?  Ramsay is her husband after all.  She had a chance to leave with Littlefinger but chose Winterfell.  She agreed to the marriage, and agreed to bend over for Ramsay.  And it was her wedding night.  Was it really "rape"?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like Tyrion fucked Sansa, and Renley and Joffrey fucked Margaery.  Oh, and like Catelyn's brother fucked the Frey girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talkin' about a guy who goes around hacking off peoples' mushroom tips for fun lol
> ​
Click to expand...



What is it about "slim possibility" you don't grok?   If you've paid any attention at all to Ramsay, the toying with his prey is a big part of his "enjoyment".  He may have already toyed enough with Theon and Sansa...but maybe not.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

boedicca said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was so dissappointed by that rape scene with Sansa...
> 
> I mean, there was so many ways it could have gone down!  Instead, we have Sansa standing there with like twelve fucking layers of clothing, and we only hear her scream/ moan for a few seconds before the episode ended.  There wasn't even any nudity.
> 
> Lamest rape scene ever.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a slim possibility that was wasn't actually raped; Ramsay is a torturer who like to toy with his prey.   If that's the case, I'd love to see Theon kill Ramsay and save Sansa.
> 
> But knowing how this series has been rendered, she most likely was raped - and I'm happy we were spared seeing it in gross detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The series seems to place a strong emphasis on the necessity of "consummating the marriage", so yeah... Sansa got fucked.
> 
> But was she really "raped"?  Ramsay is her husband after all.  She had a chance to leave with Littlefinger but chose Winterfell.  She agreed to the marriage, and agreed to bend over for Ramsay.  And it was her wedding night.  Was it really "rape"?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like Tyrion fucked Sansa, and Renley and Joffrey fucked Margaery.  Oh, and like Catelyn's brother fucked the Frey girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talkin' about a guy who goes around hacking off peoples' mushroom tips for fun lol
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about "slim possibility" you don't grok?   If you've paid any attention at all to Ramsay, the toying with his prey is a big part of his "enjoyment".  He may have already toyed enough with Theon and Sansa...but maybe not.
Click to expand...


Like some kind of sadistic foreplay lol.  Okay, you're right... there is a POSSIBILITY that Sansa didn't get penetrated.   A small possibility.  But still...

I feel like Ramsay would have achieved more pleasure from Theon's pain than Sansa's pain by working her over in front of him.​


----------



## IlarMeilyr

If Sansa didn't get laid, then when it comes to consummating supposed marriages, then she's oh for two.

That means that somewhere down the road she could be a Virgin Queen?


----------



## Sarah G

It is on tonight, btw.


----------



## Gracie

Kinda boring. But the end cracked me up. Cersei might be seeing her end. I had to laugh.
Meanwhile, next week SHOULD be more interesting. I hope.


----------



## Gracie

Oh, and I am not surprised that Theon pussied out. He is truly a nothing now.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

A slightly better episode.
This season is so boring and fragmented that if an episode is barely interesting we are conditioned now to think it is good. Sorta like we now think $2.50 gas is a bargain.
  Like I said in my last post...I am struggling with deciding whether to even continue the series. To me it is that bad.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Cersei is about to transform into a dragon and fucking destroy everything.​


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Cersei is about to transform into a dragon and fucking destroy everything.​



About time someone threw her into a cell.  Spoiler alert!


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Oh, and I am not surprised that Theon pussied out. He is truly a nothing now.




The Theon storyline is varying from the book; Jayne Poole (impersonating Sansa) married Ramsay, so it's hard to know how this will play out.

IMO, 7 is one of the better episodes in a week season.   I'm said to see Maester Aemon prematurely killed off - although at least he mercifully died of natural causes (a unique distinction in the GOT universe).  Dany meeting Tyrion was quite good.


----------



## Sarah G

boedicca said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I am not surprised that Theon pussied out. He is truly a nothing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Theon storyline is varying from the book; Jayne Poole (impersonating Sansa) married Ramsay, so it's hard to know how this will play out.
> 
> IMO, 7 is one of the better episodes in a week season.   I'm said to see Maester Aemon prematurely killed off - although at least he mercifully died of natural causes (a unique distinction in the GOT universe).  Dany meeting Tyrion was quite good.
Click to expand...

The setups this week with Cersai and Tyrion are quite interesting, too bad Ramsay is still among the living tho.  Theon?  Pphhttt...


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I am not surprised that Theon pussied out. He is truly a nothing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Theon storyline is varying from the book; Jayne Poole (impersonating Sansa) married Ramsay, so it's hard to know how this will play out.
> 
> IMO, 7 is one of the better episodes in a week season.   I'm said to see Maester Aemon prematurely killed off - although at least he mercifully died of natural causes (a unique distinction in the GOT universe).  Dany meeting Tyrion was quite good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The setups this week with Cersai and Tyrion are quite interesting, too bad Ramsay is still among the living tho.  Theon?  Pphhttt...
Click to expand...



Ramsay is another Joffrey for Sansa.  It will be interesting to see how she "plays the game" with him.  I like how she hid the ice pick while walking with him.   

Cersei is getting a well deserved karmic payback.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Kinda boring. But the end cracked me up. Cersei might be seeing her end. I had to laugh.
> Meanwhile, next week SHOULD be more interesting. I hope.


 Boring? Seriously? I thought it was one of the better episodes of the season. 

First, seeing that Stannis conquest of the North is anything but certain. I hope he finally toss the Red Witch to the wolves, since sacrificing his daughter would make him a monster not a King to follow. 

Second, it was nice seeing Sam take a stand (more ways than one). Third, Danny doesn't realize it but she has been given a true gift in Tyrion. I hope she appreciates his knowledge, intelligence and expertise. I hope she forgive Jorah, he was literally always loyal and could be a great consultant. 

Next, Theon, seriously can a man really be broken to such a degree? I don't buy it, but any sympathy I might have had for him is gone, I hope someone finally puts him out of his misery. Man is Ramsay and evil prick, I look forward to Brienne killing this scumbag. 

I hope Snowe's enlisting of the Wildlings to fight the undead goes well. Since it's a huge gamble give that none of the crows seem to agree with him.

Best part of the episode was Bronn and the Sand Snake interaction. The chemistry there was amazing. That is not easy to do so quickly. I loved the scene and was deathly afraid that Bronn was going to bite the dust. Wow was that an intense moment. 

Lastly, Cersi. Did anyone not see that coming. Not smart to show vanity, pride, lust and greed to religious fanatics that stand on a high horse when it comes to justice. Cersi has ZERO friends, ZERO allies, ZERO family, ZERO loyal soldiers or knights that will sacrifice it all to free her, and a weak and lost son/King, yet she has an abundance of enemies. She seems to be in a bad place. However, that storyline with the High Sparrow is annoying. He has no real army, not really a defensible encampment, poorly armed men and the knight's guard or a Tyrell force could easily defeat them with ease, yet Tommen or the Tyrells do not send in the cavalry! It makes no sense and to mean it's just stupid politeline (Note: I won't get political on it's obvious attack on Christianity


----------



## DGS49

The story lines are quite a bit different from the books at this point, but GRRM must be overseeing it so he is content that it maintains the spirit of what he tried to do.

In spite of the fact that the whole thing is a fantasy, there are many phenomena that make my B.S. meter go into the red zone.

How can Sam Tarley remain fat and weak, with all he's been through?

How could Cersei maintain her power when EVERYONE IN THE SEVEN KINGDOMS HATES HER(!)?

How fucking gullible can Stannis be?

P.S. latest episode had the best nude scene in the entire series.


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda boring. But the end cracked me up. Cersei might be seeing her end. I had to laugh.
> Meanwhile, next week SHOULD be more interesting. I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Boring? Seriously? I thought it was one of the better episodes of the season.
> 
> First, seeing that Stannis conquest of the North is anything but certain. I hope he finally toss the Red Witch to the wolves, since sacrificing his daughter would make him a monster not a King to follow.
> 
> Second, it was nice seeing Sam take a stand (more ways than one). Third, Danny doesn't realize it but she has been given a true gift in Tyrion. I hope she appreciates his knowledge, intelligence and expertise. I hope she forgive Jorah, he was literally always loyal and could be a great consultant.
> 
> Next, Theon, seriously can a man really be broken to such a degree? I don't buy it, but any sympathy I might have had for him is gone, I hope someone finally puts him out of his misery. Man is Ramsay and evil prick, I look forward to Brienne killing this scumbag.
> 
> I hope Snowe's enlisting of the Wildlings to fight the undead goes well. Since it's a huge gamble give that none of the crows seem to agree with him.
> 
> Best part of the episode was Bronn and the Sand Snake interaction. The chemistry there was amazing. That is not easy to do so quickly. I loved the scene and was deathly afraid that Bronn was going to bite the dust. Wow was that an intense moment.
> 
> Lastly, Cersi. Did anyone not see that coming. Not smart to show vanity, pride, lust and greed to religious fanatics that stand on a high horse when it comes to justice. Cersi has ZERO friends, ZERO allies, ZERO family, ZERO loyal soldiers or knights that will sacrifice it all to free her, and a weak and lost son/King, yet she has an abundance of enemies. She seems to be in a bad place. However, that storyline with the High Sparrow is annoying. He has no real army, not really a defensible encampment, poorly armed men and the knight's guard or a Tyrell force could easily defeat them with ease, yet Tommen or the Tyrells do not send in the cavalry! It makes no sense and to mean it's just stupid politeline (Note: I won't get political on it's obvious attack on Christianity
Click to expand...

The Sparrow revealed who is Army is in his confrontation with grandmother Olenna. She threatened to withhold grain and starve them and he reminded her she does not grow grain, it is the common people
Without the common people buying their shit, the royalty has nothing


----------



## BullKurtz

I didn't read any of the previous posts because I just decided to see what GOT was all about and am hooked and binge watching on couchtuner.    Tonight I'll finish the last two episodes of season one and maybe one or two from season two.  I'm delighted with the female frontal nudity....didn't know medieval  babes waxed their vajayjays.


----------



## Gracie

BullKurtz said:


> I didn't read any of the previous posts because I just decided to see what GOT was all about and am hooked and binge watching on couchtuner.    Tonight I'll finish the last two episodes of season one and maybe one or two from season two.  I'm delighted with the female frontal nudity....didn't know medieval  babes waxed their vajayjays.


The first few seasons were the best. I should do what you are doing. Maybe I will when this season ends so I am prepped for the next one.


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read any of the previous posts because I just decided to see what GOT was all about and am hooked and binge watching on couchtuner.    Tonight I'll finish the last two episodes of season one and maybe one or two from season two.  I'm delighted with the female frontal nudity....didn't know medieval  babes waxed their vajayjays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first few seasons were the best. I should do what you are doing. Maybe I will when this season ends so I am prepped for the next one.
Click to expand...


I discovered that Eddard Stark is beheaded when I looked up the Bean guy who played him and is now on a show called "Legends" about a CIA deep-cover operator.  Pissed me off because so far he seems to be the glue to the cast....don't tell me anything about how he met his end please....I'll probably know by tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie

BullKurtz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read any of the previous posts because I just decided to see what GOT was all about and am hooked and binge watching on couchtuner.    Tonight I'll finish the last two episodes of season one and maybe one or two from season two.  I'm delighted with the female frontal nudity....didn't know medieval  babes waxed their vajayjays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first few seasons were the best. I should do what you are doing. Maybe I will when this season ends so I am prepped for the next one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discovered that Eddard Stark is beheaded when I looked up the Bean guy who played him and is now on a show called "Legends" about a CIA deep-cover operator.  Pissed me off because so far he seems to be the glue to the cast....don't tell me anything about how he met his end please....I'll probably know by tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I won't tell. You'll see. 
And yeah. I was peeved when Sean Bean was killed off. Still am, actually.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BullKurtz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't read any of the previous posts because I just decided to see what GOT was all about and am hooked and binge watching on couchtuner.    Tonight I'll finish the last two episodes of season one and maybe one or two from season two.  I'm delighted with the female frontal nudity....didn't know medieval  babes waxed their vajayjays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first few seasons were the best. I should do what you are doing. Maybe I will when this season ends so I am prepped for the next one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discovered that Eddard Stark is beheaded when I looked up the Bean guy who played him and is now on a show called "Legends" about a CIA deep-cover operator.  Pissed me off because so far he seems to be the glue to the cast....don't tell me anything about how he met his end please....I'll probably know by tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## mdk

Poor Sean Bean. He is truly a man of many deaths:


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Just watched it last night.

Seriously WTF.

Cersei finally sees why the Faith Militant was unarmed for 200 years. Kings Landing has no Lannister gold, no entertainment, no wine, no fun, a Boy King who might be a bigger fuck up than...er, OK I won't go there, 60 story thread that might or might not arc. I don't recall Tyrion meeting Dany in Book 5 but I think GRRM just threw his hands up and are letting the show writers do whatever the fuck they need to keep people from falling asleep


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda boring. But the end cracked me up. Cersei might be seeing her end. I had to laugh.
> Meanwhile, next week SHOULD be more interesting. I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Boring? Seriously? I thought it was one of the better episodes of the season.
> 
> First, seeing that Stannis conquest of the North is anything but certain. I hope he finally toss the Red Witch to the wolves, since sacrificing his daughter would make him a monster not a King to follow.
> 
> Second, it was nice seeing Sam take a stand (more ways than one). Third, Danny doesn't realize it but she has been given a true gift in Tyrion. I hope she appreciates his knowledge, intelligence and expertise. I hope she forgive Jorah, he was literally always loyal and could be a great consultant.
> 
> Next, Theon, seriously can a man really be broken to such a degree? I don't buy it, but any sympathy I might have had for him is gone, I hope someone finally puts him out of his misery. Man is Ramsay and evil prick, I look forward to Brienne killing this scumbag.
> 
> I hope Snowe's enlisting of the Wildlings to fight the undead goes well. Since it's a huge gamble give that none of the crows seem to agree with him.
> 
> Best part of the episode was Bronn and the Sand Snake interaction. The chemistry there was amazing. That is not easy to do so quickly. I loved the scene and was deathly afraid that Bronn was going to bite the dust. Wow was that an intense moment.
> 
> Lastly, Cersi. Did anyone not see that coming. Not smart to show vanity, pride, lust and greed to religious fanatics that stand on a high horse when it comes to justice. Cersi has ZERO friends, ZERO allies, ZERO family, ZERO loyal soldiers or knights that will sacrifice it all to free her, and a weak and lost son/King, yet she has an abundance of enemies. She seems to be in a bad place. However, that storyline with the High Sparrow is annoying. He has no real army, not really a defensible encampment, poorly armed men and the knight's guard or a Tyrell force could easily defeat them with ease, yet Tommen or the Tyrells do not send in the cavalry! It makes no sense and to mean it's just stupid politeline (Note: I won't get political on it's obvious attack on Christianity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Sparrow revealed who is Army is in his confrontation with grandmother Olenna. She threatened to withhold grain and starve them and he reminded her she does not grow grain, it is the common people
> Without the common people buying their shit, the royalty has nothing
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's working great in Cuba, the former USSR and Communist China and North Korea


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> I won't tell. You'll see.
> And yeah. I was peeved when Sean Bean was killed off. Still am, actually.



So that little rat bastard tricked Stark into a phony confession to save his daughters and then had him beheaded anyway!    And then made the older girl look at her father's head on a pike?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He'll get his.  Pretty nifty scene when the dragon girl survives the fire with her new pets.

I begin season two tonight.


----------



## Gracie

BullKurtz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't tell. You'll see.
> And yeah. I was peeved when Sean Bean was killed off. Still am, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that little rat bastard tricked Stark into a phony confession to save his daughters and then had him beheaded anyway!    And then made the older girl look at her father's head on a pike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll get his.  Pretty nifty scene when the dragon girl survives the fire with her new pets.
> 
> I begin season two tonight.
Click to expand...

Ah. Memories of how good it used to be. 
Put it this way. You ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> Ah. Memories of how good it used to be.
> Put it this way. You ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda boring. But the end cracked me up. Cersei might be seeing her end. I had to laugh.
> Meanwhile, next week SHOULD be more interesting. I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Boring? Seriously? I thought it was one of the better episodes of the season.
> 
> First, seeing that Stannis conquest of the North is anything but certain. I hope he finally toss the Red Witch to the wolves, since sacrificing his daughter would make him a monster not a King to follow.
> 
> Second, it was nice seeing Sam take a stand (more ways than one). Third, Danny doesn't realize it but she has been given a true gift in Tyrion. I hope she appreciates his knowledge, intelligence and expertise. I hope she forgive Jorah, he was literally always loyal and could be a great consultant.
> 
> Next, Theon, seriously can a man really be broken to such a degree? I don't buy it, but any sympathy I might have had for him is gone, I hope someone finally puts him out of his misery. Man is Ramsay and evil prick, I look forward to Brienne killing this scumbag.
> 
> I hope Snowe's enlisting of the Wildlings to fight the undead goes well. Since it's a huge gamble give that none of the crows seem to agree with him.
> 
> Best part of the episode was Bronn and the Sand Snake interaction. The chemistry there was amazing. That is not easy to do so quickly. I loved the scene and was deathly afraid that Bronn was going to bite the dust. Wow was that an intense moment.
> 
> Lastly, Cersi. Did anyone not see that coming. Not smart to show vanity, pride, lust and greed to religious fanatics that stand on a high horse when it comes to justice. Cersi has ZERO friends, ZERO allies, ZERO family, ZERO loyal soldiers or knights that will sacrifice it all to free her, and a weak and lost son/King, yet she has an abundance of enemies. She seems to be in a bad place. However, that storyline with the High Sparrow is annoying. He has no real army, not really a defensible encampment, poorly armed men and the knight's guard or a Tyrell force could easily defeat them with ease, yet Tommen or the Tyrells do not send in the cavalry! It makes no sense and to mean it's just stupid politeline (Note: I won't get political on it's obvious attack on Christianity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Sparrow revealed who is Army is in his confrontation with grandmother Olenna. She threatened to withhold grain and starve them and he reminded her she does not grow grain, it is the common people
> Without the common people buying their shit, the royalty has nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's working great in Cuba, the former USSR and Communist China and North Korea
Click to expand...

 
Not to mention Westeros and Dorne


----------



## Gracie

When Bean lost his head, I ranted on another board with many others that we are so tired of the Bean Dies AGAIN. Hell, its like 7 whatevers from Kevin Bacon game except this is 7 whatevers of Bean ALWAYS being killed off.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't tell. You'll see.
> And yeah. I was peeved when Sean Bean was killed off. Still am, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that little rat bastard tricked Stark into a phony confession to save his daughters and then had him beheaded anyway!    And then made the older girl look at her father's head on a pike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll get his.  Pretty nifty scene when the dragon girl survives the fire with her new pets.
> 
> I begin season two tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. Memories of how good it used to be.
> Put it this way. You ain't seen nothin' yet.
Click to expand...


Every show ultimately gets worse. First, it loses it newness factor. SOA did, Walking Dead did and so have GoT. Nevertheless many show still have some good stories to tell. Some shows jump the shark and become horrible. GoT hasn't gotten there or is even close. 

From my understanding from people who read the books, GoT started to really stink up the joint that this point. Therefore, it's probably good they have diverted from the book at this point.


----------



## strollingbones

i have not seen this season....hbo to go for the poor...hbo to go  for the poor...


----------



## BullKurtz

This site is FREE and SAFE....you will need an ad-blocker like Firefox.

www.couchtuner.eu


----------



## Gracie

Ack! My webroot had a hissy and stopped me from going in that link. Just sayin'.


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> Ack! My webroot had a hissy and stopped me from going in that link. Just sayin'.



I misspelled it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For some reason this site won't redirect to it....I promise you it's safe and a terrific site.


----------



## Gracie

Ack! Same thing. Webroot does NOT like that place. I backed out real fast.


----------



## Gracie

But, I don't need it since I have it on my tv.


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> Ack! Same thing. Webroot does NOT like that place. I backed out real fast.



Google it...you'll see it's okay.  Couch Tuner TV Videos FREE


----------



## BullKurtz

BullKurtz said:


> Google it...you'll see it's okay.  Couch Tuner TV Videos FREE



Okay this link transfers.


----------



## BullKurtz

BullKurtz said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google it...you'll see it's okay.  Couch Tuner TV Videos FREE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay this link transfers.
Click to expand...


Click on the show you want....then click on the yellow "watch it here" and then pick a console button.....I mostly use "Vodio" and "Vidbull".


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> But, I don't need it since I have it on my tv.



It has the entire SOA, Justified, Boardwalk Empire, Thrones, Hell on Wheels, and on and on.


----------



## BullKurtz

BullKurtz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I don't need it since I have it on my tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the entire SOA, Justified, Boardwalk Empire, Thrones, Hell on Wheels, and on and on.
Click to expand...


I've never been attacked on this site...only incident was VK Mobile was spoofed and Firefox put up their STOP BACK OUT sign....I vamoosed.


----------



## Gracie

BullKurtz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ack! Same thing. Webroot does NOT like that place. I backed out real fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it...you'll see it's okay.  Couch Tuner TV Videos FREE
Click to expand...

Can't. Webroot says no. I do what webroot says. But like I said.. i have hbo and hbogo both so no need for it.


----------



## Gracie

BullKurtz said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I don't need it since I have it on my tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the entire SOA, Justified, Boardwalk Empire, Thrones, Hell on Wheels, and on and on.
Click to expand...

So does netflix..which is what I have as well. Must have my entertainment. Comes with old age, lol.


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I don't need it since I have it on my tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the entire SOA, Justified, Boardwalk Empire, Thrones, Hell on Wheels, and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does netflix..which is what I have as well. Must have my entertainment. Comes with old age, lol.
Click to expand...


Sorry....just don't think I steered you wrong....some browsers are more nosy than others.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I've never seen Game Of Thrones. Is it on anything besides HBO and DVD/Blu-Ray? It's apparently not on Netflix. Redbox, maybe? Hulu? (Though, I don't have Hulu).


----------



## BullKurtz

Community reviews of couchtuner.eu Norton Safe Web

So anyway, Norton says the site is safe and the neat thing is once you download the show, you can hit the pause button, fix a snack, return and never miss a beat.  And they cut all the ads out so it's uninterrupted with commercials.


----------



## Gracie

It's ok Bull. Speaking for myself only, I just tend to do as webroot tells me to do. I can't afford a new pc, so I obey, lol.

Meanwhile...does anyone RECORD GoT on dvd? If so..maybe those who don't get it or can't get it, could get a copy from someone here? I don't do that stuff, but if I did, I'd send them the shows.


----------



## BullKurtz

Gracie said:


> It's ok Bull. Speaking for myself only, I just tend to do as webroot tells me to do. I can't afford a new pc, so I obey, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile...does anyone RECORD GoT on dvd? If so..maybe those who don't get it or can't get it, could get a copy from someone here? I don't do that stuff, but if I did, I'd send them the shows.



I hear ya....once I got away from IE8 (I still have XP) and switched to Firefox I've only been attacked once and not from CT.  I also use Malwarebytes and CCleaner and do a command sweep of my system 32 root files a couple times a week.  I don't have a DVR or cable so this site is perfect for me....and they upload all the shows within a couple hours so you're not behind in the conversation the next day.


----------



## Gracie

Finally! A damn good show tonight!


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Finally! A damn good show tonight!



No, rather the season has been good but slow and lacking action. Awesome episode, I love the Giants, they are bad ass.


----------



## Gracie

I loved how the giant just strode out to sea. No boat needed, lol.


----------



## mdk

It was a very good episode. That battle was insane and terrifying at times b/c I hate anything that deals with the undead fighting the living. I loved the whole exchanges between Tyrion and Daenerys as well.


----------



## mdk

Gracie said:


> I loved how the giant just strode out to sea. No boat needed, lol.



I yelled "please do not kill giant" at the television at least four times. lol


----------



## Gracie

I was freaking out Giant would become a Blue Eye. He just flicked them off like fleas. LOL


----------



## Gracie

mdk said:


> It was a very good episode. That battle was insane and terrifying at times b/c I hate anything that deals with the undead fighting the living. I loved the whole exchanges between Tyrion and Daenerys as well.


Dani having tryion is gonna ROCK that world.  He's better than the dragons.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

People finally realized that there's 650 pages of filler in a 700 page GRR Martin book, so they had to cram stuff in unwritten books 6 and 7 to make this interesting

Great episode tonight. I knew the Wildling chick was a Red Shirted Trekkie as soon as she kissed her kids goodbye. She was sweet


----------



## mdk

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a very good episode. That battle was insane and terrifying at times b/c I hate anything that deals with the undead fighting the living. I loved the whole exchanges between Tyrion and Daenerys as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Dani having tryion is gonna ROCK that world.  He's better than the dragons.
Click to expand...


He is certainly more useful than they are at the present.


----------



## mdk

CrusaderFrank said:


> People finally realized that there's 650 pages of filler in a 700 page GRR Martin book, so they had to cram stuff in unwritten books 6 and 7 to make this interesting
> 
> Great episode tonight. I knew the Wildling chick was a Red Shirted Trekkie as soon as she kissed her kids goodbye. She was sweet





The instant she decided to move her people south with The Night's Watch my neighbor said, "Someone get her a red shirt b/c she is as good as dead." I laughed b/c I knew it was true. lol


----------



## Gracie

I figued she was dead meat but hoped I was wrong. I was also a tad worried about Jon, cuz you know how they love to kill of beloved characters.


----------



## mdk

Gracie said:


> I figued she was dead meat but hoped I was wrong.



Same here. Getting devoured by all those children; some of whom were likely Children of the Forest at one time, was pretty creepy. When all those dead folks started jumping off the cliff to get into the town I about died. I would have been in that water swimming before the first one even hit the ground.


----------



## Gracie

At first, when they were all looking at the sky, I thought the dragon was gonna swoop down. It was a pleasant surprise to see Walker Dude King and his minions cuz i wondered when we were going to see more of that part of the storyline.


----------



## Shogun

Holy shit what a good episode!

that last scene... damn...


----------



## IlarMeilyr

CrusaderFrank said:


> People finally realized that there's 650 pages of filler in a 700 page GRR Martin book, so they had to cram stuff in unwritten books 6 and 7 to make this interesting
> 
> Great episode tonight. I knew the Wildling chick was a Red Shirted Trekkie as soon as she kissed her kids goodbye. She was sweet



I think her last word was "Khaaaaaaannnnnn!"


----------



## IlarMeilyr

I wonder if it's a good idea to turn GOT into Walking Dead, though?


----------



## strollingbones

stop it damn it.....when i attempted to use my friends password this year...it did not work....i was too prideful to call and go wth...i want my hbotogo...back....guess who i ran into saturday....you guessed it...and he was all over me for not calling him....to get it...but now i have to catch up....so i wont be back to this thread for a while and yes i read the recaps when i could....


----------



## strollingbones

i have hbo tastes with a roku budget


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IlarMeilyr said:


> I wonder if it's a good idea to turn GOT into Walking Dead, though?


Well they're doing "Gladiator"


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BEST. EPISODE. YET.

And I only caught the last 10 or so minutes.Crashed just as the encore was starting figuring I'll catch one of the gazillion repeats, or more likely get it on on-demand.

But how cool was that undead assault?  Eery start to it, the wildlings rushing the camp, gates close, see their shadows and hear em pleading, then suddenly nothing. "Uh oh..." 

And the sheer futility fighting them at the end as the Whitewalker raises its' arms and revives the slain. Sorta predictable what's gonna eventually happen. But in the meantime.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

IlarMeilyr said:


> I wonder if it's a good idea to turn GOT into Walking Dead, though?



More like A&E taking GoT and making its' own thing off of it. Undead in GoT were mentioned at least in the very first episode. It was gonna be a thing all along.


----------



## GHook93

mdk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how the giant just strode out to sea. No boat needed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I yelled "please do not kill giant" at the television at least four times. lol
Click to expand...



I thought the Giant was a goner also and I was pleased to see him live!


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a very good episode. That battle was insane and terrifying at times b/c I hate anything that deals with the undead fighting the living. I loved the whole exchanges between Tyrion and Daenerys as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Dani having tryion is gonna ROCK that world.  He's better than the dragons.
Click to expand...


The sad part is that absolutely amazing and well written interaction between Tyrion and Danny was over-shadowed by the Dead assault on the Wildlings.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

They must have brought in new writers for this episode, maybe Chip Johannasen


----------



## mdk

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a very good episode. That battle was insane and terrifying at times b/c I hate anything that deals with the undead fighting the living. I loved the whole exchanges between Tyrion and Daenerys as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Dani having tryion is gonna ROCK that world.  He's better than the dragons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad part is that absolutely amazing and well written interaction between Tyrion and Danny was over-shadowed by the Dead assault on the Wildlings.
Click to expand...


Hell, I was just happy that exchange even happened this episode. When I learned of the title I figured the entire hour would be all north of The Wall. I was sure glad I was wrong. Both scenes with them to were wonderful!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

GHook93 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how the giant just strode out to sea. No boat needed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I yelled "please do not kill giant" at the television at least four times. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Giant was a goner also and I was pleased to see him live!
Click to expand...


Rejected the possibility pretty quickly since an undead giant would wade out and sink all the boats ending the entire storyline right there for at least those people.


----------



## Montrovant

There's no reason to expect the giant, or anyone else who jumped into the water, to live.  Lest we forget, this takes place in a frozen wasteland.  Anyone jumping into that water has a good chance of freezing to death.  

It's been a while since I read them, but they seem to be going way off book at this point.


----------



## strollingbones

i got caught up......why am i having trouble with the concept of killing the dead.....o well....and if one more person says to me....

"i have read all 5 books and they are still going with the books"  i will scream......


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> There's no reason to expect the giant, or anyone else who jumped into the water, to live.  Lest we forget, this takes place in a frozen wasteland.  Anyone jumping into that water has a good chance of freezing to death.
> 
> It's been a while since I read them, but they seem to be going way off book at this point.


Did this battle happen in the book?

From the previews of next week, the Giant lives.


----------



## mdk

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no reason to expect the giant, or anyone else who jumped into the water, to live.  Lest we forget, this takes place in a frozen wasteland.  Anyone jumping into that water has a good chance of freezing to death.
> 
> It's been a while since I read them, but they seem to be going way off book at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Did this battle happen in the book?
> 
> From the previews of next week, the Giant lives.
Click to expand...


Sort of. John wasn't there at all, Hardhome was actually destroyed centuries ago by some unknown cataclysm, and by this time most of the Free Folk have already passed through The Wall and are now living on The Gift. The people that go to Hardhome are the last few holdouts lead by Mother Mole, whom believes in a prophecy that they will find salvation in a place where much horror once occurred. The Night's Watch is presently trying to save them but the rescue operation doesn't seem to be going so well as the leader of the expedition sends a raven to Castle Black pleading for aid.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Well thank God a decent episode. Not just the much needed action that has been looooooooong missing...but they actually moved along the storyline! Not just pointless dialogue going nowhere - but dialogue with meaning!
  Course now I expect we will see boring nothingness until the season ender.


----------



## mdk

Okay, Stannis needs to die now. What a prick!


----------



## Shogun

Stannis must die horribly.  the red woman must die horribly.  much pain.  much blood.  goddamn.


----------



## Shogun

dragons.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Night's Watch going to send Stannis some Hope and Change posters


----------



## Gracie

WOW!!!! GREAT show tonight!!!! Wooo hoooo! Dragon lady flies!!!

And Stannis? omg. Fuck. I want him as lunch for one of the dragons. Piece at a time. Along with red haired bitch.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Human sacrifice generates a huge amount of mana, especially if it is someone you care about.  But your own daughter!  His own blood!  An extraordinary amount indeed.  That scene with Stannis was reminicent of Agamemnon sacrificing his daughter to Artemis in return for fair winds so that he could begin his assault on Troy.  Completely understandable.  Sometimes you have to give up something or someone you love in order to achieve something far greater.

For some people... destiny comes before love.

And Melisandre.  Malicious bitch... delicious witch.  Vicious... seditious. Malificus. I can totally relate to this.​


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Human sacrifice generates a huge amount of mana, especially if it is someone you care about.  But your own daughter!  His own blood!  An extraordinary amount indeed.  That scene with Stannis was reminicent of Agamemnon sacrificing his daughter to Artemis in return for fair winds so that he could begin his assault on Troy.  Completely understandable.  Sometimes you have to give up something or someone you love in order to achieve something far greater.
> 
> For some people... destiny comes before love.
> 
> And Melisandre.  Malicious bitch... delicious witch.  Vicious... seditious. Malificus. I can totally relate to this.​



If its any comfort, I'd sacrifice you and never give it a second thought.

On another note, overall excellent post and thanks for the history lesson


----------



## strollingbones

blood sacrifices  are accepted even in the bible....i was surprised at the burning however....to me that is not a blood sacrifice ...i was surprised they burned the child...i am sure its due to the god of fire blah blah blah but burning does seem a big waste of body, blood and soul


----------



## Sarah G

Dany has her dragon back, what a scene that was.  

Hate Stannis too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I Guess this won't be the popular opinion...

This was a lousily written episode.
For one...what the hell?...the unsullied are the most trained soldiers in all of the lands. Bred at birth, spending their entire lives learning the art of combat -  and they can so easily be killed by marginally trained citizens??? Give me a break.
Also...no coliseum would be designed with the royalty seating in a wide open square at ground level with no escape route. Seriously???
Also...with the recent attacks by the "gold masked men" - she sure as hell wouldn't have had just a dozen soldiers protecting her in pretty much the most vulnerable spot in the whole place.
Also...what kind of dragon does not have armored plating? Just a simple toss of a spear goes all the way through it's neck like butter?
Did you see the scene where one of the mask fell off of a guy and it was a short fat balding man???...and these people can successfully fight the greatest trained soldiers in the world???

 Oh...and the iron boy king went to his room sulking while his mother and wife are sitting in prison?
Weak. 

*And finally*...... I don't like how they have changed Daenerys character. She would not be so stupid as to allow herself to be this vulnerable.

I don't want to come into this thread and just say ill things about the show. I thought this show was one of the best series HBO has ever done.
This season is just not what it was before.


----------



## NLT

OK, my son has bugged the crap out of me to watch this show. I will not read this thread. I am starting episode 1 season 1, tonight. I better be good. I will report in the morning.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NLT said:


> OK, my son has bugged the crap out of me to watch this show. I will not read this thread. I am starting episode 1 season 1, tonight. I better be good. I will report in the morbning.



Saving the Hitler finds out video for you...


----------



## Harry Dresden

iamwhatiseem said:


> I Guess this won't be the popular opinion...
> 
> This was a lousily written episode.
> For one...what the hell?...the unsullied are the most trained soldiers in all of the lands. Bred at birth, spending their entire lives learning the art of combat -  and they can so easily be killed by marginally trained citizens??? Give me a break.
> Also...no coliseum would be designed with the royalty seating in a wide open square at ground level with no escape route. Seriously???
> Also...with the recent attacks by the "gold masked men" - she sure as hell wouldn't have had just a dozen soldiers protecting her in pretty much the most vulnerable spot in the whole place.
> Also...what kind of dragon does not have armored plating? Just a simple toss of a spear goes all the way through it's neck like butter?
> Did you see the scene where one of the mask fell off of a guy and it was a short fat balding man???...and these people can successfully fight the greatest trained soldiers in the world???
> 
> Oh...and the iron boy king went to his room sulking while his mother and wife are sitting in prison?
> Weak.
> 
> *And finally*...... I don't like how they have changed Daenerys character. She would not be so stupid as to allow herself to be this vulnerable.
> 
> I don't want to come into this thread and just say ill things about the show. I thought this show was one of the best series HBO has ever done.
> This season is just not what it was before.


i agree.....


----------



## GHook93

mdk said:


> Okay, Stannis needs to die now. What a prick!


I agree, what a piece of shit. After saving the nightwatch and the heart-warming scene with his sweet daughter a few episodes back I was rooting for him. I am not sure if that was the intent, but the writers turned him into a villain.


----------



## GHook93

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Human sacrifice generates a huge amount of mana, especially if it is someone you care about.  But your own daughter!  His own blood!  An extraordinary amount indeed.  That scene with Stannis was reminicent of Agamemnon sacrificing his daughter to Artemis in return for fair winds so that he could begin his assault on Troy.  Completely understandable.  Sometimes you have to give up something or someone you love in order to achieve something far greater.
> 
> For some people... destiny comes before love.
> 
> And Melisandre.  Malicious bitch... delicious witch.  Vicious... seditious. Malificus. I can totally relate to this.​


Agamemnon was a sick and evil character. He would be right there with any vicious, brutal and genocidal tyrant in history.

You have issues if you see anything good in that scene. Poor writing in my opinion and I am still shaking from that scene. If GoT had been so great in the past, I might have moved on from the show.


----------



## mdk

GHook93 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Stannis needs to die now. What a prick!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, what a piece of shit. After saving the nightwatch and the heart-warming scene with his sweet daughter a few episodes back I was rooting for him. I am not sure if that was the intent, but the writers turned him into a villain.
Click to expand...


He has always been a villain though. He kills his brother with dark magics, burns numerous people at the stake, and will do anything to achieve his goal of sitting on the Iron Throne. Including sacrificing his daughter. He's a blind fanatic.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> I Guess this won't be the popular opinion...
> 
> This was a lousily written episode.
> For one...what the hell?...the unsullied are the most trained soldiers in all of the lands. Bred at birth, spending their entire lives learning the art of combat -  and they can so easily be killed by marginally trained citizens??? Give me a break.
> Also...no coliseum would be designed with the royalty seating in a wide open square at ground level with no escape route. Seriously???
> Also...with the recent attacks by the "gold masked men" - she sure as hell wouldn't have had just a dozen soldiers protecting her in pretty much the most vulnerable spot in the whole place.
> Also...what kind of dragon does not have armored plating? Just a simple toss of a spear goes all the way through it's neck like butter?
> Did you see the scene where one of the mask fell off of a guy and it was a short fat balding man???...and these people can successfully fight the greatest trained soldiers in the world???
> 
> Oh...and the iron boy king went to his room sulking while his mother and wife are sitting in prison?
> Weak.
> 
> *And finally*...... I don't like how they have changed Daenerys character. She would not be so stupid as to allow herself to be this vulnerable.
> 
> I don't want to come into this thread and just say ill things about the show. I thought this show was one of the best series HBO has ever done.
> This season is just not what it was before.



I agree. The unsully were supposed to be tough guys, but they seem to always get this asses kicked. Dany seems to make one bad decision after another because she wants to prove she isn't cut from the same cloth as the Mad King!

I just read the killing of Stannis daughter wasn't in the book, horrible turn of events.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Guess this won't be the popular opinion...
> 
> This was a lousily written episode.
> For one...what the hell?...the unsullied are the most trained soldiers in all of the lands. Bred at birth, spending their entire lives learning the art of combat -  and they can so easily be killed by marginally trained citizens??? Give me a break.
> Also...no coliseum would be designed with the royalty seating in a wide open square at ground level with no escape route. Seriously???
> Also...with the recent attacks by the "gold masked men" - she sure as hell wouldn't have had just a dozen soldiers protecting her in pretty much the most vulnerable spot in the whole place.
> Also...what kind of dragon does not have armored plating? Just a simple toss of a spear goes all the way through it's neck like butter?
> Did you see the scene where one of the mask fell off of a guy and it was a short fat balding man???...and these people can successfully fight the greatest trained soldiers in the world???
> 
> Oh...and the iron boy king went to his room sulking while his mother and wife are sitting in prison?
> Weak.
> 
> *And finally*...... I don't like how they have changed Daenerys character. She would not be so stupid as to allow herself to be this vulnerable.
> 
> I don't want to come into this thread and just say ill things about the show. I thought this show was one of the best series HBO has ever done.
> This season is just not what it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The unsully were supposed to be tough guys, but they seem to always get this asses kicked. Dany seems to make one bad decision after another because she wants to prove she isn't cut from the same cloth as the Mad King!
> 
> I just read the killing of Stannis daughter wasn't in the book, horrible turn of events.
Click to expand...


The last few episodes weren't in the books. I think GRR Martin just gave up and told the writers do whatever you want but don't kill the dwarf cause he's funny. Stannis march down to Winterfell takes about 700 pages in Book 5. Dany riding the dragon. LOL.  Wonder how shes managed the dragon spines...this series turned into a clusterfuck and a joke


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Guess this won't be the popular opinion...
> 
> This was a lousily written episode.
> For one...what the hell?...the unsullied are the most trained soldiers in all of the lands. Bred at birth, spending their entire lives learning the art of combat -  and they can so easily be killed by marginally trained citizens??? Give me a break.
> Also...no coliseum would be designed with the royalty seating in a wide open square at ground level with no escape route. Seriously???
> Also...with the recent attacks by the "gold masked men" - she sure as hell wouldn't have had just a dozen soldiers protecting her in pretty much the most vulnerable spot in the whole place.
> Also...what kind of dragon does not have armored plating? Just a simple toss of a spear goes all the way through it's neck like butter?
> Did you see the scene where one of the mask fell off of a guy and it was a short fat balding man???...and these people can successfully fight the greatest trained soldiers in the world???
> 
> Oh...and the iron boy king went to his room sulking while his mother and wife are sitting in prison?
> Weak.
> 
> *And finally*...... I don't like how they have changed Daenerys character. She would not be so stupid as to allow herself to be this vulnerable.
> 
> I don't want to come into this thread and just say ill things about the show. I thought this show was one of the best series HBO has ever done.
> This season is just not what it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The unsully were supposed to be tough guys, but they seem to always get this asses kicked. Dany seems to make one bad decision after another because she wants to prove she isn't cut from the same cloth as the Mad King!
> 
> I just read the killing of Stannis daughter wasn't in the book, horrible turn of events.
Click to expand...


The unsullied appear to be modeled on phalanx combat, and if so are greater as a whole than as individuals. That being said there were a ton of the Sons of the Harpy, and there was lower security because bringing the games back brought a stop to the attacks. 

I have heard she is going to die eventually, but RR hasn't gotten to it yet.


----------



## martybegan

CrusaderFrank said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Guess this won't be the popular opinion...
> 
> This was a lousily written episode.
> For one...what the hell?...the unsullied are the most trained soldiers in all of the lands. Bred at birth, spending their entire lives learning the art of combat -  and they can so easily be killed by marginally trained citizens??? Give me a break.
> Also...no coliseum would be designed with the royalty seating in a wide open square at ground level with no escape route. Seriously???
> Also...with the recent attacks by the "gold masked men" - she sure as hell wouldn't have had just a dozen soldiers protecting her in pretty much the most vulnerable spot in the whole place.
> Also...what kind of dragon does not have armored plating? Just a simple toss of a spear goes all the way through it's neck like butter?
> Did you see the scene where one of the mask fell off of a guy and it was a short fat balding man???...and these people can successfully fight the greatest trained soldiers in the world???
> 
> Oh...and the iron boy king went to his room sulking while his mother and wife are sitting in prison?
> Weak.
> 
> *And finally*...... I don't like how they have changed Daenerys character. She would not be so stupid as to allow herself to be this vulnerable.
> 
> I don't want to come into this thread and just say ill things about the show. I thought this show was one of the best series HBO has ever done.
> This season is just not what it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The unsully were supposed to be tough guys, but they seem to always get this asses kicked. Dany seems to make one bad decision after another because she wants to prove she isn't cut from the same cloth as the Mad King!
> 
> I just read the killing of Stannis daughter wasn't in the book, horrible turn of events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last few episodes weren't in the books. I think GRR Martin just gave up and told the writers do whatever you want but don't kill the dwarf cause he's funny. Stannis march down to Winterfell takes about 700 pages in Book 5. Dany riding the dragon. LOL.  Wonder how shes managed the dragon spines...this series turned into a clusterfuck and a joke
Click to expand...


What has been explained is RR Martin gave the HBO writers the end game, and they are working their way toward it on their own.


----------



## DGS49

I read the books every night for a month or so while dozing off to sleep, so my recollection may not be perfect, but...

The TV series varies greatly from the books and in most cases it is an improvement.  In some areas, the series has gone beyond what was in the  books (i.e., moving into the next "final" book).  George RR Martin is right there with the authors and has said publicly that the screenwriters know how the whole thing is going to end, so these development can be a preview of what's coming in the final book(s).

Stannis did not sacrifice his daughter in the books, and BTW neither the red witch nor his wife accompanied him on his ill-fated expedition to Winterfell.  In the book, his army is so decimated by the cold and snow that they have no hope of even reaching Winterfell, let alone mounting a successful siege.  The story line of Reese Bolton taking a SWAT team out to harass Stannis seems contrived to me.  What's the point?

As for the Sons of the Harpy killing the Unsullied, it mainly happens at night and by ambush, so it is conceivable that they could do some damage.  As for one-to-one fighting, it SHOULD be no contest, especially with the SOH wearing those ridiculous masks.

Bottom line...I like how it's going.  GRRM went off the rails with Dany and the Dragon in the books, claiming that she survived for a couple months by eating the residue of Drogon's kills while living on a mountain top.  The TV series will  have to be more believable than that (assuming you can believe in flying dragons who obey voice commands).

I wish someone would invent fucking gun powder.  It would solve a lot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Can't wait for Hodor and the Hodorians to take on the Sons of the Harpy! I think that's in Book 14


----------



## Harry Dresden

DGS49 said:


> I read the books every night for a month or so while dozing off to sleep, so my recollection may not be perfect, but...
> 
> The TV series varies greatly from the books and in most cases it is an improvement.  In some areas, the series has gone beyond what was in the  books (i.e., moving into the next "final" book).  George RR Martin is right there with the authors and has said publicly that the screenwriters know how the whole thing is going to end, so these development can be a preview of what's coming in the final book(s).
> 
> Stannis did not sacrifice his daughter in the books, and BTW neither the red witch nor his wife accompanied him on his ill-fated expedition to Winterfell.  In the book, his army is so decimated by the cold and snow that they have no hope of even reaching Winterfell, let alone mounting a successful siege.  The story line of Reese Bolton taking a SWAT team out to harass Stannis seems contrived to me.  What's the point?
> 
> As for the Sons of the Harpy killing the Unsullied, it mainly happens at night and by ambush, so it is conceivable that they could do some damage.  As for one-to-one fighting, it SHOULD be no contest, especially with the SOH wearing those ridiculous masks.
> 
> Bottom line...I like how it's going.  GRRM went off the rails with Dany and the Dragon in the books, claiming that she survived for a couple months by eating the residue of Drogon's kills while living on a mountain top.  The TV series will  have to be more believable than that (assuming you can believe in flying dragons who obey voice commands).
> 
> I wish someone would invent fucking gun powder.  It would solve a lot.


*(assuming you can believe in flying dragons who obey voice commands).*

in other stories with dragons in them,a few Warlocks with great power,like Merlin, had the ability to communicate and command Dragons...


----------



## Gracie

Tolja. Caesared. Now..will red witch bring him back? And will he be blue eyed as a white walker?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sansa. Jon Snow.

Who's left?

Who the fuck would bother reading the next books?


----------



## Gracie

Sansa is still alive. Jon may return with ice blue eyes, compliments of Red Witch. Or not. Hell, who knows.
Cersei has The Mountain now as her zombie...and boy is she pissed.
Dani's dragon is dying, and she wandered off to get busted by...whomever they are. 

Getting boring again. But at least Theon finally found a pair.


----------



## mdk

Melisandre is going to bring John Snow back from the dead is my guess. She is going to breath life back into his body like Thoros of Myr did with The Lightening Lord. Just my guess.


----------



## mdk

I am also betting those Dothraki are Dani's allies as well. We've got many months of speculation ahead of us I suppose.


----------



## GHook93

That might have been the most shocking season ending I have ever seen. Wow, just wow.



Spoiler: Spoiler



That ending still shook me.
(1) Best Part of the Episode: Arya killing that freak. It was awesome, but now she is blind. I hope it's just a test.
(2) Who didn't see that one backfire. He burned his own daughter to death, righteous men won't follow that monster! But he attacks Winterfield anyways and dooms his men. I loved the scene where he says get ready to for the siege at nightfall and his second in command says "looks like there isn't going to be a siege." Good ridden Stannis. 
(3) The smoking hot Red Witch comes back to Castle Black that is filled with rapists. If Gilly almost got raped, surely she will. After killing Stannis's daughter, whatever happens to her is well deserved.
(4) Second Best Part of the Episode: When Reek tosses the bitch off the ledge and helps Sansa escape.
(5) The march of Cersei was shocking. Full frontal on TV, wow. I actually felt bad for her. But man what a body and ass an Headey! I didn't realize she was so hot. Then she see a healed Mountain, they appears to be loyal to her. Those religious freaks are pretty damn stupid for letting her go. I predict they get slaughtered early on in season 6.
(7) Mrycella gets murdered by the Dorne bitch. I think her plan backfires and it's not war, rather she and the sand snakes get handed over to Kings Landing for punishment.
(8) Jon Snowe NO, not Snowe. WTF is wrong with that asshole writer, he kills off every great male character.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Jon Snow is surely not dead.
At this point the only main male character left is Tyrion from the whole show!! WTF?


----------



## strollingbones

according to the actor who plays jon snow...he is dead

and you have the two boys brand and his younger brother....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

strollingbones said:


> according to the actor who plays jon snow...he is dead
> 
> and you have the two boys brand and his younger brother....



They are killing off reasons to still watch.
And the two Stark kids left...it's been what...since Season 2 since they have been a part of the show?
At this point the only reason to continue to watch is Dani/Tyrion and the dragons.
I guess the red witch will probably influence Jon's murderers and get them all killed.
I don't know....I may not continue to watch.
Not sure.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> Sansa is still alive. Jon may return with ice blue eyes, compliments of Red Witch. Or not. Hell, who knows.
> Cersei has The Mountain now as her zombie...and boy is she pissed.
> Dani's dragon is dying, and she wandered off to get busted by...whomever they are.
> 
> Getting boring again. But at least Theon finally found a pair.



Yeah Sansa landed on Theron. Lol

Who is left to root for?  Dany and the Dothraki? 

Jon Snow moved the wildings south of the wall, earning the respect of the Ice King. Maybe the next book will be the back story of the Ice King starting when he ate his first snowflake...again who the fuck cares


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is still alive. Jon may return with ice blue eyes, compliments of Red Witch. Or not. Hell, who knows.
> Cersei has The Mountain now as her zombie...and boy is she pissed.
> Dani's dragon is dying, and she wandered off to get busted by...whomever they are.
> 
> Getting boring again. But at least Theon finally found a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Sansa landed on Theron. Lol
> 
> Who is left to root for?  Dany and the Dothraki?
> 
> Jon Snow moved the wildings south of the wall, earning the respect of the Ice King. Maybe the next book will be the back story of the Ice King starting when he ate his first snowflake...again who the fuck cares
Click to expand...

Yes, next season will be the last but Jon Snow?  Really?

Ppphhhfffttt


----------



## strollingbones

apparently you do....you have been saying this thru how many books and seasons of the show and yet here you are


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is still alive. Jon may return with ice blue eyes, compliments of Red Witch. Or not. Hell, who knows.
> Cersei has The Mountain now as her zombie...and boy is she pissed.
> Dani's dragon is dying, and she wandered off to get busted by...whomever they are.
> 
> Getting boring again. But at least Theon finally found a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Sansa landed on Theron. Lol
> 
> Who is left to root for?  Dany and the Dothraki?
> 
> Jon Snow moved the wildings south of the wall, earning the respect of the Ice King. Maybe the next book will be the back story of the Ice King starting when he ate his first snowflake...again who the fuck cares
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, next season will be the last but Jon Snow?  Really?
> 
> Ppphhhfffttt
Click to expand...


Biting my tongue this whole season because I knew they shived Jon Snow at the end of Book 5. I threw the book against the wall and vowed to not bother with Martin's next moronic offerings. Eddard, Robb, and now Jon, GRRMartin, please go fuck yourself


----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> according to the actor who plays jon snow...he is dead
> 
> and you have the two boys brand and his younger brother....



Bran is a tree and Ricon is a non-entity


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> apparently you do....you have been saying this thru how many books and seasons of the show and yet here you are



I predict Hodor's Army of Hodorian's will crush the Boltons then, in a move that cost every other conqueror every time it's been attempted, will split his forces and simultaneously attack the White Walkers in the North and the Lannisters in the South.

Khalessi will take Drogon's wings and ride at the head of the Dothraki into Meerren, or Qarth or wherever the fuck she is today, meet up with the Unsullied and attack Qarth


----------



## DGS49

Can we assume that GRRM intends to sew things up into a group of neat little packages by the end of the series?

Will Reese  Bolton get what's coming to him (i.e., skinned alive by Theon G)?

Will the zombies be defeated or take over the known world?

Will Dany ever make it across the fucking pond to Westeros?

Will Samwell & Fam make it to the Old City?

Do the writers have the BALLS to have Cersei vindicated in a trial-by-combat?

Will Queen Margaery get out of jail and do another couple nude scenes?

A Question for any accountants out there:  How could the writers convince HBO to produce the giant Dothraki circle jerk around Dany (which must have cost a fortune to produce), when it basically adds nothing to the story?  In the book, she is accosted by a single Dothraki warrior, which would have worked just as well, if that's where they are going with it.

I am powerless not to tune in to the next season, even if it sucks.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> according to the actor who plays jon snow...he is dead
> 
> and you have the two boys brand and his younger brother....



I read that article also. I believe they haven't told him whether he is coming back or not. However, I do think it looks bleak for him


----------



## CrusaderFrank

DGS49 said:


> Can we assume that GRRM intends to sew things up into a group of neat little packages by the end of the series?
> 
> Will Reese  Bolton get what's coming to him (i.e., skinned alive by Theon G)?
> 
> Will the zombies be defeated or take over the known world?
> 
> Will Dany ever make it across the fucking pond to Westeros?
> 
> Will Samwell & Fam make it to the Old City?
> 
> Do the writers have the BALLS to have Cersei vindicated in a trial-by-combat?
> 
> Will Queen Margaery get out of jail and do another couple nude scenes?
> 
> A Question for any accountants out there:  How could the writers convince HBO to produce the giant Dothraki circle jerk around Dany (which must have cost a fortune to produce), when it basically adds nothing to the story?  In the book, she is accosted by a single Dothraki warrior, which would have worked just as well, if that's where they are going with it.
> 
> I am powerless not to tune in to the next season, even if it sucks.



Theon and Sansa are alive....? really??


----------



## strollingbones

sure what can you think of that would cushion that fall?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> sure what can you think of that would cushion that fall?








Hodor.

Has to be.

They landed on Hodor


----------



## strollingbones

when they jumped i thought of the time i jumped off a 35 ft water fall.....it was like hitting concrete


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Killing Mycella puts Dorne and Kings Landing at war.

Cersei in charge of Kings Landing, you can kiss Queen Marjorie and Loras goodbye, the Faith Militant as well

With no Lannister gold, and cut off from the Iron Bank, Kings Landing will soon turn into Detroit


----------



## mack20

CrusaderFrank said:


> Killing Mycella puts Dorne and Kings Landing at war.
> 
> Cersei in charge of Kings Landing, you can kiss Queen Marjorie and Loras goodbye, the Faith Militant as well
> 
> With no Lannister gold, and cut off from the Iron Bank, Kings Landing will soon turn into Detroit



Cersei isn't in charge of King's Landing (her uncle Kevan is), but even if she was, why would it be the end for Margaery and Loras?  It might spell the end for Trystane though.

Also, I don't care what Kit Harrington tells EW, I refuse to believe he's dead until it's 100% confirmed.  IMO, it wouldn't just be killing off a fan favorite.  I still think Jon has a huge role to play.


----------



## Gracie

Game of Thrones Director on Exiting Star s Last Day Cersei s Excruciating Walk - The Hollywood Reporter

kit (jon snow) said he is dead and will stay dead.


----------



## CMike

Excellent last episode.

I enjoyed seeing Queen Cersei naked. 

It's a shame they killed off John Snow. I liked the character.

Daenerys seems to be in deep shit.


----------



## Gracie

That was a body double. Unless you meant you enjoyed seeing her humiliated. I did too.


----------



## Gracie

Been kinda wandering the net and I had a lightbulb moment. What if....Jon Snow is dead..his body...hell, even Kit Harrington who plays him said he is dead on the show.....but that doesn't mean he is GONE dead. What if...he IS returned....but in the body of Ghost, the Direwolf? Kit is free to pursue other acting jobs, but he continues on (his character via the writers) in Ghosts body?


----------



## Gracie

Game of Thrones Lena Headey on Cersei s long humiliating walk - AOL.com


----------



## mack20

Gracie said:


> Game of Thrones Director on Exiting Star s Last Day Cersei s Excruciating Walk - The Hollywood Reporter
> 
> kit (jon snow) said he is dead and will stay dead.



Yeah, and he's signed on to the show through season 7 and IMO Jon Snow is an integral character to the entire story, not to mention how big a deal they made out of who his parents are and since we haven't "officially" found out that would all be moot if he were really dead.

Like I said, I won't believe it until it's 100% confirmed.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Been kinda wandering the net and I had a lightbulb moment. What if....Jon Snow is dead..his body...hell, even Kit Harrington who plays him said he is dead on the show.....but that doesn't mean he is GONE dead. What if...he IS returned....but in the body of Ghost, the Direwolf? Kit is free to pursue other acting jobs, but he continues on (his character via the writers) in Ghosts body?




I note that Melisandre is at Castle Black.  Just as Thoros was able to revive Barrick Dondarian, she may bring Jon back from the dead.   I hope so!


----------



## boedicca

CrusaderFrank said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we assume that GRRM intends to sew things up into a group of neat little packages by the end of the series?
> 
> Will Reese  Bolton get what's coming to him (i.e., skinned alive by Theon G)?
> 
> Will the zombies be defeated or take over the known world?
> 
> Will Dany ever make it across the fucking pond to Westeros?
> 
> Will Samwell & Fam make it to the Old City?
> 
> Do the writers have the BALLS to have Cersei vindicated in a trial-by-combat?
> 
> Will Queen Margaery get out of jail and do another couple nude scenes?
> 
> A Question for any accountants out there:  How could the writers convince HBO to produce the giant Dothraki circle jerk around Dany (which must have cost a fortune to produce), when it basically adds nothing to the story?  In the book, she is accosted by a single Dothraki warrior, which would have worked just as well, if that's where they are going with it.
> 
> I am powerless not to tune in to the next season, even if it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theon and Sansa are alive....? really??
Click to expand...



Yes.  Alive.  Cold, but Alive.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Sansa is still alive. Jon may return with ice blue eyes, compliments of Red Witch. Or not. Hell, who knows.
> Cersei has The Mountain now as her zombie...and boy is she pissed.
> Dani's dragon is dying, and she wandered off to get busted by...whomever they are.
> 
> Getting boring again. But at least Theon finally found a pair.




Meh.  Dany's dragon is not dying...he's tired.   Those spears were annoying pin pricks.


----------



## Gracie

I was pretty pissed at Dani until she finally pulled a spear out and got Drogon outta there. I'd be pretty bummed if the dragon died...maybe as much as I am about Jon Snow. But I am hoping the Red Witch went back to the Wall for a reason. Wrong "king" she was backing...Stannis. I'm hoping she puts his spirit in Ghost.


----------



## Gracie

Good article:

What We Can Expect from Game of Thrones Season 6 Vanity Fair


----------



## TheOldSchool

Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:

Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly

8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.


----------



## Gracie

Well. That sucks. I am not much of a fan of Arya. Dani is ok but she is getting boring. Tyrion is good, but he's probably next. Sansa is blech. Who is left?

White walker king. I guess I will root for him. And Drogon.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> Well. That sucks. I am not much of a fan of Arya. Dani is ok but she is getting boring. Tyrion is good, but he's probably next. Sansa is blech. Who is left?
> 
> White walker king. I guess I will root for him. And Drogon.


I'm rooting for Cersei.  I hope she kills everything and becomes Queen of winter.  Martin is a sick, sick man.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Well. That sucks. I am not much of a fan of Arya. Dani is ok but she is getting boring. Tyrion is good, but he's probably next. Sansa is blech. Who is left?
> 
> White walker king. I guess I will root for him. And Drogon.


Not a fan of Arya? Seriously, after Tyrion and Snow she is my favorite character.

Of the characters still alive these are my top 5:
(1) Tyrion
(2) Arya
(3) Bronn
(4) Daario
(5) The Giant. I love the Giant.


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. That sucks. I am not much of a fan of Arya. Dani is ok but she is getting boring. Tyrion is good, but he's probably next. Sansa is blech. Who is left?
> 
> White walker king. I guess I will root for him. And Drogon.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of Arya? Seriously, after Tyrion and Snow she is my favorite character.
> 
> Of the characters still alive these are my top 5:
> (1) Tyrion
> (2) Arya
> (3) Bronn
> (4) Daario
> (5) The Giant. I love the Giant.
Click to expand...

Arya's the only one with a chance at survival.  Martin's wife threatened to leave him if he killed her off lol.


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. That sucks. I am not much of a fan of Arya. Dani is ok but she is getting boring. Tyrion is good, but he's probably next. Sansa is blech. Who is left?
> 
> White walker king. I guess I will root for him. And Drogon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rooting for Cersei.  I hope she kills everything and becomes Queen of winter.  Martin is a sick, sick man.
Click to expand...

You would root for her. However, it will be nice seeing Sir Strong kill a whole bunch of nutz


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. That sucks. I am not much of a fan of Arya. Dani is ok but she is getting boring. Tyrion is good, but he's probably next. Sansa is blech. Who is left?
> 
> White walker king. I guess I will root for him. And Drogon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rooting for Cersei.  I hope she kills everything and becomes Queen of winter.  Martin is a sick, sick man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would root for her. However, it will be nice seeing Sir Strong kill a whole bunch of nutz
Click to expand...

Most of the people I rooted for are dead.  Time for the nuclear option.


----------



## Gracie

Ceirsi did not learn her lesson. She be really MAD right now. Shit gonna happen, lol.


----------



## mdk

TheOldSchool said:


> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.



I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right. 

I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.


----------



## TheOldSchool

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
Click to expand...

I hope you're right.  Hearing about the contract though...

 Game of Thrones star on that shocking death EW.com

I've been saying for 4 years now I'm DONE if Jon is really dead.  Crazy that the last book came out 4 years ago right?  It seems like he is.  The theories on ways that he could have survived are all squashed if he has no new contract for next season, unless somehow he has a role in season 7.


----------



## boedicca

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well. That sucks. I am not much of a fan of Arya. Dani is ok but she is getting boring. Tyrion is good, but he's probably next. Sansa is blech. Who is left?
> 
> White walker king. I guess I will root for him. And Drogon.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of Arya? Seriously, after Tyrion and Snow she is my favorite character.
> 
> Of the characters still alive these are my top 5:
> (1) Tyrion
> (2) Arya
> (3) Bronn
> (4) Daario
> (5) The Giant. I love the Giant.
Click to expand...


Davos

I also adored Shireen, she was a darling girl.

I am pissed that Jon Snow is dead in the not coming back to life sense.   The sixth book hasn't been release yet - so either this is a big spoiler or the series is going in an alternate direction.


----------



## Gracie

From what I have been reading, its going to go in a new direction since they are tired of Martin taking his sweet ass time in pumping the books out.


----------



## mdk

TheOldSchool said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right.  Hearing about the contract though...
> 
> Game of Thrones star on that shocking death EW.com
> 
> I've been saying for 4 years now I'm DONE if Jon is really dead.  Crazy that the last book came out 4 years ago right?  It seems like he is.  The theories on ways that he could have survived are all squashed if he has no new contract for next season, unless somehow he has a role in season 7.
Click to expand...


I am getting a bit tired of waiting for the next book. Who knows what the hell he has planned? I don't even believe he does. It seems like he trying terribly hard to ruin these books and the show.


----------



## boedicca

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right.  Hearing about the contract though...
> 
> Game of Thrones star on that shocking death EW.com
> 
> I've been saying for 4 years now I'm DONE if Jon is really dead.  Crazy that the last book came out 4 years ago right?  It seems like he is.  The theories on ways that he could have survived are all squashed if he has no new contract for next season, unless somehow he has a role in season 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting a bit tired of waiting for the next book. Who knows what the hell he has planned? I don't even believe he does. It seems like he trying terribly hard to ruin these books and the show.
Click to expand...



I read somewhere that George has over 1,500 pages of manuscript each for books 6 and 7.

What an editing nightmare.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> From what I have been reading, its going to go in a new direction since they are tired of Martin taking his sweet ass time in pumping the books out.


Thank goodness.  24 years of writing and 5 books completed.  I wonder if he really thought he could finish the last 3 books in 7 years?

Is winter coming Index page


----------



## TheOldSchool

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right.  Hearing about the contract though...
> 
> Game of Thrones star on that shocking death EW.com
> 
> I've been saying for 4 years now I'm DONE if Jon is really dead.  Crazy that the last book came out 4 years ago right?  It seems like he is.  The theories on ways that he could have survived are all squashed if he has no new contract for next season, unless somehow he has a role in season 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting a bit tired of waiting for the next book. Who knows what the hell he has planned? I don't even believe he does. It seems like he trying terribly hard to ruin these books and the show.
Click to expand...

Maybe us nerdy fans have driven him to the edge, and now he's nuking the whole thing


----------



## Gracie

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right.  Hearing about the contract though...
> 
> Game of Thrones star on that shocking death EW.com
> 
> I've been saying for 4 years now I'm DONE if Jon is really dead.  Crazy that the last book came out 4 years ago right?  It seems like he is.  The theories on ways that he could have survived are all squashed if he has no new contract for next season, unless somehow he has a role in season 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting a bit tired of waiting for the next book. Who knows what the hell he has planned? I don't even believe he does. It seems like he trying terribly hard to ruin these books and the show.
Click to expand...

From what I have been reading around the net, George does indeed seem to get a thrill on pissing people off if one of his characters is well liked with a fan club. Like he is neenering everyone. He himself said he  LIKED killing him (jon snow) off, along with the others now dead.


----------



## mdk

TheOldSchool said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right.  Hearing about the contract though...
> 
> Game of Thrones star on that shocking death EW.com
> 
> I've been saying for 4 years now I'm DONE if Jon is really dead.  Crazy that the last book came out 4 years ago right?  It seems like he is.  The theories on ways that he could have survived are all squashed if he has no new contract for next season, unless somehow he has a role in season 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting a bit tired of waiting for the next book. Who knows what the hell he has planned? I don't even believe he does. It seems like he trying terribly hard to ruin these books and the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe us nerdy fans have driven him to the edge, and now he's nuking the whole thing
Click to expand...


lol. It sure seems that way. Perhaps he is one of the greatest trolls of our age.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right.  Hearing about the contract though...
> 
> Game of Thrones star on that shocking death EW.com
> 
> I've been saying for 4 years now I'm DONE if Jon is really dead.  Crazy that the last book came out 4 years ago right?  It seems like he is.  The theories on ways that he could have survived are all squashed if he has no new contract for next season, unless somehow he has a role in season 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting a bit tired of waiting for the next book. Who knows what the hell he has planned? I don't even believe he does. It seems like he trying terribly hard to ruin these books and the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have been reading around the net, George does indeed seem to get a thrill on pissing people off if one of his characters is well liked with a fan club. Like he is neenering everyone. He himself said he  LIKED killing him (jon snow) off, along with the others now dead.
Click to expand...


----------



## mdk

Gracie said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right.  Hearing about the contract though...
> 
> Game of Thrones star on that shocking death EW.com
> 
> I've been saying for 4 years now I'm DONE if Jon is really dead.  Crazy that the last book came out 4 years ago right?  It seems like he is.  The theories on ways that he could have survived are all squashed if he has no new contract for next season, unless somehow he has a role in season 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting a bit tired of waiting for the next book. Who knows what the hell he has planned? I don't even believe he does. It seems like he trying terribly hard to ruin these books and the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have been reading around the net, George does indeed seem to get a thrill on pissing people off if one of his characters is well liked with a fan club. Like he is neenering everyone. He himself said he  LIKED killing him (jon snow) off, along with the others now dead.
Click to expand...


I am starting to think he is just an asshole nerd king. lol


----------



## TheOldSchool

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right.  Hearing about the contract though...
> 
> Game of Thrones star on that shocking death EW.com
> 
> I've been saying for 4 years now I'm DONE if Jon is really dead.  Crazy that the last book came out 4 years ago right?  It seems like he is.  The theories on ways that he could have survived are all squashed if he has no new contract for next season, unless somehow he has a role in season 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting a bit tired of waiting for the next book. Who knows what the hell he has planned? I don't even believe he does. It seems like he trying terribly hard to ruin these books and the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe us nerdy fans have driven him to the edge, and now he's nuking the whole thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. It sure seems that way. Perhaps he is one of the greatest trolls of our age.
Click to expand...


----------



## mack20

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
Click to expand...


Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming. 

I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out. 

Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.


----------



## Gracie

So what will he do when HBO pulls the plug and no mo' money comes in? I hope he starves and a direwolf eats him.


----------



## mdk

Perhaps folks need to start gassing on about how much they love The Boltons and then maybe he'll start killing them.


----------



## TheOldSchool

mack20 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming.
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.
Click to expand...

If you're right, I'll take back everything I said!


----------



## boedicca

mack20 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming.
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.
Click to expand...



What is L+R=J camp?


----------



## Gracie

Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.


----------



## TheOldSchool

boedicca said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming.
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is L+R=J camp?
Click to expand...

Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.


HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...


----------



## mdk

Grab an umbrella b/c it's raining hate up in here. lol


----------



## boedicca

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming.
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is L+R=J camp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.
Click to expand...



I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.


----------



## boedicca

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
Click to expand...



Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".


----------



## TheOldSchool

boedicca said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming.
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is L+R=J camp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.
Click to expand...

Jon Snow = the son of Lyanna Stark..... and.... RHAEGAR TARGARYEN!  And Eddard only took him in and lied for the sake of the love he had for his sister!

Which would make him a candidate for one of the 3 dragon riders of Danaery's 3 dragons, which is a whole other thing of course.

But if he's really dead, then who really cares anymore


----------



## Gracie

boedicca said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
Click to expand...

That would be cool. I hope she does it slowwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Here's the birth of the R + L = J theory.  Which would be soooooo awesome.  But only if Jon isn't pointlessly stabbed to death for no reason.

The Lyanna Rhaegar Jon Thread - General ASoIaF - A Forum of Ice and Fire - A Song of Ice and Fire Game of Thrones


----------



## boedicca

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming.
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is L+R=J camp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jon Snow = the son of Lyanna Stark..... and.... RHAEGAR TARGARYEN!  And Eddard only took him in and lied for the sake of the love he had for his sister!
> 
> Which would make him a candidate for one of the 3 dragon riders of Danaery's 3 dragons, which is a whole other thing of course.
> 
> But if he's really dead, then who really cares anymore
Click to expand...



That is AWESOME!   I had already thought that Jon would be a great dragon rider for Dany.   The black hair and dark eyes rather threw me off the L+R track...I would have expected more Targaryen in his looks.


----------



## mdk

TheOldSchool said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming.
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is L+R=J camp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jon Snow = the son of Lyanna Stark..... and.... RHAEGAR TARGARYEN!  And Eddard only took him in and lied for the sake of the love he had for his sister!
> 
> Which would make him a candidate for one of the 3 dragon riders of Danaery's 3 dragons, which is a whole other thing of course.
> 
> But if he's really dead, then who really cares anymore
Click to expand...


Lyanna made him lie b/c John would be a major threat to Robert as well as a contender to the throne.


----------



## mack20

boedicca said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming.
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is L+R=J camp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jon Snow = the son of Lyanna Stark..... and.... RHAEGAR TARGARYEN!  And Eddard only took him in and lied for the sake of the love he had for his sister!
> 
> Which would make him a candidate for one of the 3 dragon riders of Danaery's 3 dragons, which is a whole other thing of course.
> 
> But if he's really dead, then who really cares anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!   I had already thought that Jon would be a great dragon rider for Dany.   The black hair and dark eyes rather threw me off the L+R track...I would have expected more Targaryen in his looks.
Click to expand...


"The seed is strong"


----------



## TheOldSchool

Can we all just take a moment here to realize that if Bran Stark hadn't been a little shit and listened to his mother, and NOT climbed the damn wall in like the 2nd chapter, everybody would be alive right now?


----------



## boedicca

mack20 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is L+R=J camp?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jon Snow = the son of Lyanna Stark..... and.... RHAEGAR TARGARYEN!  And Eddard only took him in and lied for the sake of the love he had for his sister!
> 
> Which would make him a candidate for one of the 3 dragon riders of Danaery's 3 dragons, which is a whole other thing of course.
> 
> But if he's really dead, then who really cares anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!   I had already thought that Jon would be a great dragon rider for Dany.   The black hair and dark eyes rather threw me off the L+R track...I would have expected more Targaryen in his looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The seed is strong"
Click to expand...



You mean Jon is really another Baratheon Bastard?


----------



## mack20

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. It wouldn't even surprise me if they filmed Jon's scenes for next season this year so that nothing leaks about him filming.
> 
> I just have a hard time believing that Martin only agreed to let Benioff and Weiss adapt the books because they correctly answered who Jon's parents are, and they've been dropping hints and teasing that reveal for 5 seasons, and then he's permanently dead without us ever finding out.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm firmly in the L+R=J camp and he still has a role to play here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is L+R=J camp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jon Snow = the son of Lyanna Stark..... and.... RHAEGAR TARGARYEN!  And Eddard only took him in and lied for the sake of the love he had for his sister!
> 
> Which would make him a candidate for one of the 3 dragon riders of Danaery's 3 dragons, which is a whole other thing of course.
> 
> But if he's really dead, then who really cares anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lyanna made him lie b/c John would be a major threat to Robert as well as a contender to the throne.
Click to expand...


Also, Robert was just generally into dead Targaryans.  Because of Rhaegar.  I can only imagine how much he would've loved to kill Rhaegar's son.


----------



## boedicca

TheOldSchool said:


> Can we all just take a moment here to realize that if Bran Stark hadn't been a little shit and listened to his mother, and NOT climbed the damn wall in like the 2nd chapter, everybody would be alive right now?




And if ToTo hadn't bitten Miss Gulch, there would have been no trip to the land of Oz.


----------



## mack20

boedicca said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jon Snow = the son of Lyanna Stark..... and.... RHAEGAR TARGARYEN!  And Eddard only took him in and lied for the sake of the love he had for his sister!
> 
> Which would make him a candidate for one of the 3 dragon riders of Danaery's 3 dragons, which is a whole other thing of course.
> 
> But if he's really dead, then who really cares anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!   I had already thought that Jon would be a great dragon rider for Dany.   The black hair and dark eyes rather threw me off the L+R track...I would have expected more Targaryen in his looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The seed is strong"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Jon is really another Baratheon Bastard?
Click to expand...


Targaryan/Stark bastard.  And the series IS called "A Song of Ice & Fire".


----------



## mack20

boedicca said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're ready?  That's delving into some deep, dark nerddom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jon Snow = the son of Lyanna Stark..... and.... RHAEGAR TARGARYEN!  And Eddard only took him in and lied for the sake of the love he had for his sister!
> 
> Which would make him a candidate for one of the 3 dragon riders of Danaery's 3 dragons, which is a whole other thing of course.
> 
> But if he's really dead, then who really cares anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!   I had already thought that Jon would be a great dragon rider for Dany.   The black hair and dark eyes rather threw me off the L+R track...I would have expected more Targaryen in his looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The seed is strong"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Jon is really another Baratheon Bastard?
Click to expand...


Also, I just meant it as the darker traits won out.  Like the darker Baratheon traits always did.


----------



## Gracie

Problem is....the books are not on the series. They have wandered down some weird path and now Jon is dead. So who are the other two dragon riders? Oh. Wait. I know.
Theon and Olly.


----------



## boedicca

mack20 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so lay it on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Snow = the son of Lyanna Stark..... and.... RHAEGAR TARGARYEN!  And Eddard only took him in and lied for the sake of the love he had for his sister!
> 
> Which would make him a candidate for one of the 3 dragon riders of Danaery's 3 dragons, which is a whole other thing of course.
> 
> But if he's really dead, then who really cares anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME!   I had already thought that Jon would be a great dragon rider for Dany.   The black hair and dark eyes rather threw me off the L+R track...I would have expected more Targaryen in his looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The seed is strong"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Jon is really another Baratheon Bastard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Targaryan/Stark bastard.  And the series IS called "A Song of Ice & Fire".
Click to expand...



I'd believe the L+R more if Jon had white hair - but that would be a giant tell.


----------



## mack20

Gracie said:


> Problem is....the books are not on the series. They have wandered down some weird path and now Jon is dead. So who are the other two dragon riders? Oh. Wait. I know.
> Theon and Olly.



 Jon gets stabbed in the books.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Problem is....the books are not on the series. They have wandered down some weird path and now Jon is dead. So who are the other two dragon riders? Oh. Wait. I know.
> Theon and Olly.




I would like to see Arya be a dragon rider.   The original triad was one male and two females.  Dany can't have children, so they need a "breeding" female - not that Arya would necessarily want that.


----------



## Gracie

And Sansa does not marry Ramsey..some other chick does. So no telling what the series is gonna do.

I wonder what will happen with Ghost now.


----------



## boedicca

mack20 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is....the books are not on the series. They have wandered down some weird path and now Jon is dead. So who are the other two dragon riders? Oh. Wait. I know.
> Theon and Olly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon gets stabbed in the books.
Click to expand...



But that is a cliff hanger.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> And Sansa does not marry Ramsey..some other chick does. So no telling what the series is gonna do.
> 
> I wonder what will happen with Ghost now.




Brienne didn't kill Stannis in the books.  And Aemon Targaryen didn't die at Castle Black...and Marcella wasn't killed either (her ear was cut off instead).


----------



## Gracie

So its anyones guess what season 6 will be. 
There are a lot of pissed off fans out there. They better keep that in mind.


----------



## boedicca

Fuck GRRM for not finishing the books.


----------



## Gracie

I think Martin is getting a boner about it all. Which is why he keeps fucking off.


----------



## Slyhunter

Jon Snow will be back as a White Walker.


----------



## Montrovant

Martin has written a lot more than just this series, has he been writing other stuff since the last book came out?

As long as he lives long enough to finish the series, I'm content to wait.  I've already been through the decades long run of a series in Wheel of Time, and Jordan didn't even finish that himself.

How can anyone not love Arya?  Maybe it's because I read the books before watching the show, but she is my favorite character.  She is very easy to root for in the books.  She'll probably die in the next one.  

I like that Martin is willing to kill of main characters.  It adds a suspense that normally doesn't exist.  In most fiction, particularly a long series like this, you know a very short time in that certain characters cannot be killed.  That's not the case with these books/this show.  No one, except perhaps Dany (because she may be necessary to defeat the walkers), is immune.

I wonder if Jon Snow will take the place of Catelyn Stark?  The show decided to cut out that entire storyline, maybe Jon will have a similar role if they do keep him.  Then again, Kit Harrington has been doing other things and if there's no contract, he's probably just dead.


----------



## GHook93

mdk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Director confirms that Jon Snow is dead.  No new contract for actor:
> 
> Game of Thrones Director Jon Snow Is Dead - Us Weekly
> 
> 8 years of reading 5 books, and 5 years of watching 5 seasons... fuck you George R.R. Martin.  That is the last straw.   I hereby wash my hands of your filth.  I'm gonna go re-read Harry Potter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is all an elaborate ruse and I really don't think he is dead. I could be wrong but I really hope I am right.
> 
> I think Martin bite off more then he could chew with books and doesn't know how to wrap it up though.
Click to expand...

I agree. I also read an article the Jon Snowe is getting a raise for season 6.


----------



## BullKurtz

I'm now 2 episodes into season 5.  I'm rarely impressed by a TV series like I have been with this one.   It's become another "Boardwalk Empire" "Sons of Anarchy" type of show for me.....I guess maybe binge-watching 42 episodes in a matter of days doesn't make me the normal viewer.  The magnitude of the series is almost beyond belief....it has to be one of the most expensive enterprises ever undertaken....the acting is often overwhelmed with the visual impact of the scenery and settings.  So anyway, I can't read the rest of the comments yet until I finish season 5, which should be by the end of the week.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

boedicca said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
Click to expand...


Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?


----------



## Judicial review

CrusaderFrank said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?
Click to expand...


It's a show.  They have  retard directing it.  Don't worry the balloons will break their fall.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Yeah, I get it now.  Ramsey and Ross Bolton are my new favorite characters. I like the "Clockwork Orange" smile Ramsey gets before his bit of the Ultra-violence. I'd be so gosh darned upset if that fat fucking hermaphrodite homunculus GRR Martin killed them in a horrible way


----------



## boedicca

CrusaderFrank said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?
Click to expand...



They landed in deep snow.    There is no way they are dead.   I'll bet you 7 Quatloos.


----------



## boedicca

I think I have the Jon Snow status figured out.  Kit says he will not be returning for "Next" season.   Given the enormous amount of POV characters in books 4 and 5, it's likely that Season 6 will feature POVs that didn't appear in Season 5 .... i.e. Yarra.  From the books, there is at least one important storyline to develop that we haven't seen yet.

So, they are waiting for GRRM to provide the next phase of the Jon POV, which will bring him back in Season 7.

That's my theory, and I'm sticking to it until TWOW shows he is truly Dead Dead Forever Dead, or Season 7 is over.


----------



## DGS49

GRRM is currently writing the "finale" of this book series.  He says that it will be another 900-page tome.  He refuses to "hurry," and it will be out when he thinks it is complete and ready for publication.  GRRM is an obese slug and unfortunately could die or be incapacitated at any time, so it may be that the final chapters will never be written.

Nevertheless, he has confided to the scriptwriters how all the little stories will end, and was overseeing the writing of Season 5, so even if many key details were changed, one has to suppose that (a) the Final Book will be published before Season 6 airs on HBO, and (b) what has transpired in Season 5 that goes beyond the currently-published books is generally consistent with what will happen "in the future."  That is, for example, Jon Snow won't have a significant role in the books going forward.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?
Click to expand...

I don't see her staying alive or poor Theon.  I remember watching The Tudors and wishing some of them wives wouldn't have died too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jon Snow meets Rick Grimes.

You heard it here first.

Oh and GRR Martin can go fuck himself


----------



## TheOldSchool

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jon Snow meets Rick Grimes.
> 
> You heard it here first.
> 
> Oh and GRR Martin can go fuck himself


----------



## strollingbones

who is rick grimes.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> who is rick grimes.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see her staying alive or poor Theon.  I remember watching The Tudors and wishing some of them wives wouldn't have died too.
Click to expand...


Even if they survived the fall, wtf. How long do they last in the wilderness

Best thing for them if they were killed instantly.

Book 6 Highlights:
Hodor finally tells Bran, "Fuck it. I carried you long enough. I need to fine me a woman"
Bran becomes one with the GodWood Tree in Winterfell, Ramsey burns it down.
Brans younger brother Ricon move to Dorne and opens a 2 guys and 3 Dragons Burger franchise


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Praise Allah, I'm free and won't be reading the next 2 piece of crap books.

Reading "Dead Wake" atm


----------



## Sarah G

Game of Thrones
Posted November 5 2014 — 1:12 PM EST

For the first time in Game of Thrones history, a major character will spend a season on the bench. But the HBO hit’s showrunners have good reasons for the decision.

A couple months ago actor Kristian Nairn (Hodor) let it slip to a reporter that he and Thrones co-star Isaac Hempstead Wright (Bran Stark) had the upcoming season off. Writer and executive producer David Benioff, who is the showrunner on the acclaimed fantasy series along with Dan Weiss, tells EW exclusively that there are a couple key reasons for the move, and both are about crafting a strong season that fits within the show’s seven-year narrative plan.

 Game of Thrones showrunner explains why Bran is not in season 5 EW.com

_They simply weren't prepared for the success of this series.  Amateurs._


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Peter Dirkage (Tyrion) won't be there for Season 7, since Val Jarrett already turned them down, the producers are thinking of bringing in Vince Vaughn or to replace him









Almost identical.  What a shame she said no


----------



## Sarah G

Next season better be good or or or I'm gonna complain even more.


----------



## mdk

CrusaderFrank said:


> Praise Allah, I'm free and won't be reading the next 2 piece of crap books.
> 
> Reading "Dead Wake" atm



I got this book as a B-day present and it did not disappoint. I love Larson's style of writing. If you haven't read _The Devil in the White City _I highly recommend you do. It's great!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mdk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Allah, I'm free and won't be reading the next 2 piece of crap books.
> 
> Reading "Dead Wake" atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this book as a B-day present and it did not disappoint. I love Larson's style of writing. If you haven't read _The Devil in the White City _I highly recommend you do. It's great!
Click to expand...


I've read em all, "In the Garden of the Beasts" might have been his best


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> Next season better be good or or or I'm gonna complain even more.



There's no one left to kill off


----------



## Gracie

Not a spoiler:
*More GoT casting calls for season 6!*
_



*Qhogo and Akrat: *They’re seeking mixed ethnicity or other non-white actors for the roles. The successful young warriors need to be tall, confident, with swagger and linguistic bravado. It’s noted that the actors will have to speak in a fictional language. I think it’s safe to say that these are Dothraki.

*Bower: *He is a powerless servant, numb to the horror he serves. He’s filming around one of the days that below “outlaw band” members are so he may be connected to them. He is required to have a Northern or Midland English accent and appears in one episode.

*Lachlan:*  He’s the big leader of a group of renegades who have turned on the land that they swore to protect. They’re now extorting the poor and vulnerable.  He appears in 2 episodes in season 6.

*Flynn: *He’s part of an outlaw band. The group is using religion to justify terrorizing and extorting what they need from the people of the countryside. He appears in 2 episodes in season 6. He appears to be part of Lachlan’s band.

*Japeth:* Another member of the outlaw band is this lieutenant. He’s a “rough-and-ready type” with a strong physical presence, also appearing two episodes.

*Legendary Fighter:*  A man in his thirties or forties who is a great swordsman and a paragon of knighthood. He carries a famous sword.  The show is seeking a very impressive swordsman for the role- the best in Europe, for a week of filming fight scenes for a season 6 role. His ethnicity/race isn’t specified, unlike many other roles.

*Lord of Noble Northern House:* (Casting age anywhere between 25-50) The lord is a savage warrior, and he rules a distinguished house in the very far North, and the role is said to be an impactful one. He’s described as a massive bear of a man with a beard and temper to match, and hatred that run deep, and he can be violent. The show’s looking for someone with a powerful physique who can tower over other cast members, a Northern English Accent and specifies he has to be at least 180 cm tall. The role will be on 2 episodes.

*Lord of Northern Stronghold*: The show’s looking for an actor in his late thirties or forties to play another lord, one that’s ruthless and calculating. The frightening lord rules a vassal household with a castle stronghold. He’ll be in 3 episodes this year, with 20 days of filming this summer and fall.

*Hunter: *He’s a rough army officer on the hunt appearing in an action scene with main cast, in one episode.

*Submissive Maester:* The show’s casting a maester in his twenties- a timid young maester. He’s decent but has trouble standing up to others. He appears in one episode in season 6.

*Green Recruit:* A young man with one line and one day of filming in August.

*Sympathiser 1, 2 & 3:  *These are rough military types, with a day of filming.

*Housemaid:  *She’s the motherly nanny (with a tight whip) to a large household.
The show wants an actress between the ages of 45-65 with a Northern English Accent. She’ll be in 2 episodes.

*Father:* He’s tough and old, an alpha male patriarch. The show is looking for a man with a Northern English Accent. He appears in one episode and has 2 lines.
_


----------



## Gracie

Jon Snow character has been spotted with other cast members prepping for season 6.


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> according to the actor who plays jon snow...he is dead
> 
> and you have the two boys brand and his younger brother....


God, those boys are boring

Not many Starks worth watching. I have been rooting for Sansa to get killed since season 1. But she will somehow survive


----------



## Gracie

If I never see Bran again, it would be fine with me.
I hate all the starks, actually. Especially Sansa. Arya does nothing for me but I do miss The Hound.


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> according to the actor who plays jon snow...he is dead
> 
> and you have the two boys brand and his younger brother....
> 
> 
> 
> God, those boys are boring
> 
> Not many Starks worth watching. I have been rooting for Sansa to get killed since season 1. But she will somehow survive
Click to expand...

I like Arya.  She's getting kind of ruthless now.


----------



## Gracie

Can't do much being blind. I'm thinking she is going to be MIA during the next season..kinda like Bran and Hoder were.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> Not a spoiler:
> *More GoT casting calls for season 6!*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *Qhogo and Akrat: *They’re seeking mixed ethnicity or other non-white actors for the roles. The successful young warriors need to be tall, confident, with swagger and linguistic bravado. It’s noted that the actors will have to speak in a fictional language. I think it’s safe to say that these are Dothraki.
> 
> *Bower: *He is a powerless servant, numb to the horror he serves. He’s filming around one of the days that below “outlaw band” members are so he may be connected to them. He is required to have a Northern or Midland English accent and appears in one episode.
> 
> *Lachlan:*  He’s the big leader of a group of renegades who have turned on the land that they swore to protect. They’re now extorting the poor and vulnerable.  He appears in 2 episodes in season 6.
> 
> *Flynn: *He’s part of an outlaw band. The group is using religion to justify terrorizing and extorting what they need from the people of the countryside. He appears in 2 episodes in season 6. He appears to be part of Lachlan’s band.
> 
> *Japeth:* Another member of the outlaw band is this lieutenant. He’s a “rough-and-ready type” with a strong physical presence, also appearing two episodes.
> 
> *Legendary Fighter:*  A man in his thirties or forties who is a great swordsman and a paragon of knighthood. He carries a famous sword.  The show is seeking a very impressive swordsman for the role- the best in Europe, for a week of filming fight scenes for a season 6 role. His ethnicity/race isn’t specified, unlike many other roles.
> 
> *Lord of Noble Northern House:* (Casting age anywhere between 25-50) The lord is a savage warrior, and he rules a distinguished house in the very far North, and the role is said to be an impactful one. He’s described as a massive bear of a man with a beard and temper to match, and hatred that run deep, and he can be violent. The show’s looking for someone with a powerful physique who can tower over other cast members, a Northern English Accent and specifies he has to be at least 180 cm tall. The role will be on 2 episodes.
> 
> *Lord of Northern Stronghold*: The show’s looking for an actor in his late thirties or forties to play another lord, one that’s ruthless and calculating. The frightening lord rules a vassal household with a castle stronghold. He’ll be in 3 episodes this year, with 20 days of filming this summer and fall.
> 
> *Hunter: *He’s a rough army officer on the hunt appearing in an action scene with main cast, in one episode.
> 
> *Submissive Maester:* The show’s casting a maester in his twenties- a timid young maester. He’s decent but has trouble standing up to others. He appears in one episode in season 6.
> 
> *Green Recruit:* A young man with one line and one day of filming in August.
> 
> *Sympathiser 1, 2 & 3:  *These are rough military types, with a day of filming.
> 
> *Housemaid:  *She’s the motherly nanny (with a tight whip) to a large household.
> The show wants an actress between the ages of 45-65 with a Northern English Accent. She’ll be in 2 episodes.
> 
> *Father:* He’s tough and old, an alpha male patriarch. The show is looking for a man with a Northern English Accent. He appears in one episode and has 2 lines.
> _



LOL!

Another "Northern House"!

He ran out of people to kill!

Hey, GRR Martin, I said it before, but please go fuck yourself!


----------



## strollingbones

frankie, frankie, frankie


----------



## BullKurtz

Cersei's FULL-FRONTAL walk of shame was a boner BOnanza!.....perfect MILF body even with the fire-bush merkin.  The cinematography of the dying dragon was surreal.....the dwarf needs to shave the beard.  And frankly, Jon Snow had it coming for inviting in the wild crowd.    All in all, the last season wasn't as good as the first or fourth but I'll be back for season six.


----------



## Sarah G

Before this thread dies out like all the Starks have, I just wanted to say thanks for coming in every week.  You are so informed and really make the show even more fun to watch!  Anything you hear throughout the year, please post it here.  We'll be thinking about it.


----------



## Montrovant

BullKurtz said:


> Cersei's FULL-FRONTAL walk of shame was a boner BOnanza!.....perfect MILF body even with the fire-bush merkin.  The cinematography of the dying dragon was surreal.....the dwarf needs to shave the beard.  And frankly, Jon Snow had it coming for inviting in the wild crowd.    All in all, the last season wasn't as good as the first or fourth but I'll be back for season six.



That was a body double for Cersei, not Lena Heady.  Also, the dragon wasn't dying, just tired.


----------



## Slyhunter

CrusaderFrank said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?
Click to expand...

They land on a pile of manure.


----------



## Slyhunter

boedicca said:


> I think I have the Jon Snow status figured out.  Kit says he will not be returning for "Next" season.   Given the enormous amount of POV characters in books 4 and 5, it's likely that Season 6 will feature POVs that didn't appear in Season 5 .... i.e. Yarra.  From the books, there is at least one important storyline to develop that we haven't seen yet.
> 
> So, they are waiting for GRRM to provide the next phase of the Jon POV, which will bring him back in Season 7.
> 
> That's my theory, and I'm sticking to it until TWOW shows he is truly Dead Dead Forever Dead, or Season 7 is over.


Jon Snow will be a White Walker.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?
Click to expand...

I knew a guy who fell off a roof feet first and just broke both ankles.  Maybe that will be the scenario.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew a guy who fell off a roof feet first and just broke both ankles.  Maybe that will be the scenario.
Click to expand...


You'll have to tell me all about it because I'm done with this stupid series


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew a guy who fell off a roof feet first and just broke both ankles.  Maybe that will be the scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to tell me all about it because I'm done with this stupid series
Click to expand...

Nooooo.  Baby please don't go.


----------



## rightwinger

Winter is coming and Frankie is leaving


----------



## mdk

I meant to post this yesterday for Father's Day. lol


----------



## mdk

I thought this was funny and maybe telling. 

Is Kit Harington s hair a clue to Game of Thrones - CNN.com


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> I thought this was funny and maybe telling.
> 
> Is Kit Harington s hair a clue to Game of Thrones - CNN.com


God, I hope so.  Unless it's some Dallas BS where it was all Bobby's dream...


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was funny and maybe telling.
> 
> Is Kit Harington s hair a clue to Game of Thrones - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope so.  Unless it's some Dallas BS where it was all Bobby's dream...
Click to expand...


Or the like finale episode of Newhart. lol.


----------



## Sarah G

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was funny and maybe telling.
> 
> Is Kit Harington s hair a clue to Game of Thrones - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope so.  Unless it's some Dallas BS where it was all Bobby's dream...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the like finale episode of Newhart. lol.
Click to expand...

Oh that was a good show but I guess I forgot the finale.  What happened?


----------



## mdk

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was funny and maybe telling.
> 
> Is Kit Harington s hair a clue to Game of Thrones - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope so.  Unless it's some Dallas BS where it was all Bobby's dream...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the like finale episode of Newhart. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that was a good show but I guess I forgot the finale.  What happened?
Click to expand...


It was all a dream sequence as well. He wakes up as the Dr. from The Bob Newhart Show. lol. One of my favorite endings to a tv show.


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was funny and maybe telling.
> 
> Is Kit Harington s hair a clue to Game of Thrones - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope so.  Unless it's some Dallas BS where it was all Bobby's dream...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the like finale episode of Newhart. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that was a good show but I guess I forgot the finale.  What happened?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was funny and maybe telling.
> 
> Is Kit Harington s hair a clue to Game of Thrones - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope so.  Unless it's some Dallas BS where it was all Bobby's dream...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the like finale episode of Newhart. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that was a good show but I guess I forgot the finale.  What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks guys.  Really funny, I remember it now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Slyhunter said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our luck, Ramsey will sit on the Iron Throne and Dani will be his new play toy. The End.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That would be a great prediction for my thread.  Just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa is going to kill Ramsey.  He's her "Joffrey Do Over".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sansa jumped off the fucking top of the castle, how are she and Theon alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They land on a pile of manure.
Click to expand...


They land on GRR Martin


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was funny and maybe telling.
> 
> Is Kit Harington s hair a clue to Game of Thrones - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope so.  Unless it's some Dallas BS where it was all Bobby's dream...
Click to expand...


I personally think he is still alive and here is why:
(1) This death is probably the biggest death since Ned Stark. However, Ned's death was season 1. Jon has survived 5 full seasons and his death is harder on the fans. Martin is an asshole, so he might not care about the fans, but TV land is different.
(2) The Undead army narrative is coming to a head and Jon was key to that storyline.
(3) The Red Witch just happens to appear at Castle Black at the right time and she is the one person that can bring him back to life.


----------

